# Alexandra Shawl KAL #2



## Jenwild (Aug 9, 2011)

Sharon

Those kittens are gorgeous, have the puppies arrived ? Gosh Poodle puppies are even cuter, ( is that a word ? )

I was knitting my Alex last night, not really feeling like it and what do you know I mucked up a YO and was missing a hole on my next pattern row, didn't notice when I purled back unfortunately. Anyway I think I've fixed it with out having to frog it, it is not quite as perfect as it should be but hardly noticeable and I think that when it's blocked and stretched out the tension around the fixed bit will even out and all will be well.

Serves me right !! Moral of the story, you can't knit lace with only half your brain in gear !!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

No Puppies yet Jen, soon I hope....58 to 63 days and we are now at day 60...lots of time to sit quietly and knit...waiting ...waiting...
I hope you little fix for your shawl simply disappears...

I am up to the last section now...and I know its not perfect...but good enough for me I reckon...

And yeah...knitting without the brain engaged is lethal in lace knitting....hehehe....need a simple project on the go for those days ...cheers


----------



## Jenwild (Aug 9, 2011)

Well Sharon here's the thing I do have a brain dead project on the go, it's a sweater for my son. He's a Butcher so wears a three quarter tunic over his clothes to work, he wanted a three quarter sleeve sweater to wear during winter so it was still under the tunic but kept him warm, it get's very cold here in winter, minus 8's and 9's in the morning and in the cool room it can be a bit much, actually it's warmer in there. But any way he's very tall so I'm just knitting round and round, the yarn is very thick about 16 ply, quite chunky so it makes my hands ache after a while, so I thought........ go for the lighter option, well there lies the problem, tiered hands and half engaged brain LOL like I said serves me right !!


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> CatYes the kittens are lively and sure do inject life into the house....and with that little poodle due to Whelp on Easter MOnday!!!!....I reckon we will have a whole lot more any ol time....hehehe


Kittens and Puppies!!! oh now i am jealous!! i love puppies and kittens - you will have such a full house of babies - thats great cant wait to see a pic of the puppies now !


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

OOO...I am a bit happy...
But don thave a good camera that I can connect easily to comp...sorry.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

well done that's lovely


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Beautiful work and I love the color!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

My size 4 needles finally arrived last night (don't ever pay extra for fast delivery - it takes longer!) so I'm starting on Wilshire today and will have it with me on vacation next week.


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> Robin, you crack me up!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: (again) I'm sittin' here laughin' my fool head off and no one to appreciate it.


We do!!!

Kathy :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Sharon, even though I'd like to see that pretty thing a bit clearer, I can tell you this: Your shawl looks beautiful! Aren't you proud of yourself? That color is gorgeous, so soft and feminine. And your blocking looks fine. Look how pretty those scallops turned out. Great job. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Sharon, Your shawl is beautiful. That color is so delicate and girlie. I'm betting you'll have a hard time waiting for it to dry before wrapping it around your shoulders. 

Didn't you say you used hand spun yarn on your shawl, or am I remembering wrong? It seems to me that there is a bit more texture to your shawl, and I was thinking it was because of the hand spun quality. My spinning wheel is trembling in anticipation.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful shawl, Sharon. Love the colour. To think you questioned whether you were going to do it!
Sue


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Sharon, your shawl turned out beautiful. The blocking looks just right and the pink is gorgous. With winter coming, I'll bet that shawl will be very welcome over the shoulders! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

What yarn did you use, and what are the final dimensions?


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh Sharon: CONGRATULATIONS! I am so absolutely happy for you! And to think that you were ready to give up! Look what YOU did! Wonderful!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Great job Sharon. I knew you could do it...


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> Carol, your Alex will be beautiful! The yarn looks tonal -- gorgeous color!


Thank you for your kind comments CathyAnn.


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

Your shawl is beautiful Sharon! Well done!


----------



## Jenwild (Aug 9, 2011)

Well I think every one has just about said it all GOOD JOB and I LOVE the texture and color you must be just wrapped......or at least you will be when it's dry !!!!

You must be so proud, gosh I'm proud of you, you've bought a smile to my face this morning !!!!!!

It makes me very determined to get mine finished, I hope it turns out as nicely.


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Sharon, Wow! see you did it and it is one beautiful Alexandra. Love the soft color and your knit is wonderful. Nice blocking also. A total sucess story for sure! Enjoy :thumbup:


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Hope you don't mind seeing it one more time: your shawl is simply exquisite! I love your tonal pink yarn. I wish mine was that color. Congratulations!!!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Thankyou for your generous comments ladies....for those that are interested...it is 5 foot by 2.5 feet. The yarn is a handspun 95 percent merino, beetroot dyed...or red beet for those in the Americas. And the other 5 percent is white silk. 

Which one should I do next???....recommendations ??


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Thankyou for your generous comments ladies....for those that are interested...it is 5 foot by 2.5 feet. The yarn is a handspun 95 percent merino, beetroot dyed...or red beet for those in the Americas. And the other 5 percent is white silk.
> 
> Which one should I do next???....recommendations ??


Definitely the Elizabeth.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

yep, Elizabeth!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Sharon, Did you buy the hand spun or did you spin and dye it yourself? The beet root? It sure made a beautiful pink. 

I am doing Elizabeth now. I had a hard time adjusting to the lace weight yarn, but seem to be doing alright at it now. I'm having to really watch closely as I follow the charts. "Reading" the knitting is a little harder than with the Alexandra shawl, BUT I think all the extra concentration is going to be worth it. The different patterns Dee uses, combined with the lace weight yarn, take knitting this shawl to a whole different level. The pictures KPers have posted of their Elizabeths are lovely, but they don't capture the beauty that you can see and feel when you hold it in your own hands. Really, the word "beautiful" doesn't do her justice.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Thankyou for your generous comments ladies....for those that are interested...it is 5 foot by 2.5 feet. The yarn is a handspun 95 percent merino, beetroot dyed...or red beet for those in the Americas. And the other 5 percent is white silk.
> 
> Which one should I do next???....recommendations ??


Sharon, I've been thinking about what to do next, and all I can recommend is what I did. I don't know how strong your confidence is, but I was still a bit "shaky" in knitting lace after my experience with the Ashton, so opted for the Wilshire which is not as complicated as the Elizabeth or the Edwina, and is equally exquisite as the others in my opinion. Having success with the Wilshire gave me the added experience and confidence I needed to tackle more complicated shawls. I found the Alexandra easy as a result.

Besides, I think the Wilshire design to be at the top of my design preference, being reminiscent of Art Deco/Arts and Craft design. When Dee publishes the Glenallen, in the Art Deco theme too, I will jump right on it. And, I can hardly wait for the Nadira to come out too.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> sharonbartsch said:
> 
> 
> > Thankyou for your generous comments ladies....for those that are interested...it is 5 foot by 2.5 feet. The yarn is a handspun 95 percent merino, beetroot dyed...or red beet for those in the Americas. And the other 5 percent is white silk.
> ...


I had done the Ashton first and I found that made the Alexandra a lot easier. I am currently doing the Wilshire shawlette as well as finishing off the Alexandra shawl, and I agree that the Wilshire is not a hard one to knit. I have the pattern for the Edwina and am thinking about the Elizabeth for down the road, and of course will have to do the Nadira and Glenallen when they come out.

Isn't it true once you start knitting these lacy shawls you want to keep on knitting? As I approach the finish of a shawl I am already thinking about getting another on the needles , and as soon as possible.

Sue


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

BritGirl, I'm sure glad I'm not the only one who has developed this lace shawl addiction. There is a box with yarn enough for 3 more shawls waiting for me to finish Elizabeth. My fingers can't knit fast enough to keep up with my brain... and it's springtime and other things need done too.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> BritGirl, I'm sure glad I'm not the only one who has developed this lace shawl addiction. There is a box with yarn enough for 3 more shawls waiting for me to finish Elizabeth. My fingers can't knit fast enough to keep up with my brain... and it's springtime and other things need done too.


Yes, I too, have enough yarn for another 3 or 4 shawls and still thinking about more. All the ones I have made so far have been with slightly different yarn mixes. I've used the sock yarn (75/25 wool and nylon) a tonal mix of wool and nylon and a cotton/nylon mix, that I am using for the Alexandra shawl. This is my favorite, the softest of all of these. I hope that it will block as well as the others. I am thinking about an alpaca silk mix too. It has been good trying out the different yarns. I love them, but so far the cotton is about my favorite. I have even ordered a lace yarn but think I will try and get another couple of fingering yarns under my belt first before embarking on that.

Sue


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

I agree with both of you -- it is an addiction! I have yarn for three more shawls on hand, have on order a fourth, and probably will end up with a fifth before today is over. A LYS called me a couple of days ago to let me know they have finally received their order of Madelinetosh Merino Light, and all of us who have expressed an interest in it are invited to the store at 5:00 this afternoon to see it, and buy, of course. They had submitted their order last November!!! I can hardly wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yaaaaaayyyy! I'm so excited, I'm all atwitter..........


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> I agree with both of you -- it is an addiction! I have yarn for three more shawls on hand, have on order a fourth, and probably will end up with a fifth before today is over. A LYS called me a couple of days ago to let me know they have finally received their order of Madelinetosh Merino Light, and all of us who have expressed an interest in it are invited to the store at 5:00 this afternoon to see it, and buy, of course. They had submitted their order last November!!! I can hardly wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yaaaaaayyyy! I'm so excited, I'm all atwitter..........


Would just love to come too...I love the smell, feel and everything about a good yarn store....we are sadly lacking in Adelaide... ENJOY


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

I know this is for the Alexandra but I have an oops moment to share. I have done two Ashton's, a small Ashton for my GD. Working on the Alexandra ( just not going with the flow on it) started the edwina and realized it says read the chart right to left. Hmmm did they all say that? I was going to try a different designers shawl the other night but didn't like the fact the chart wanted me to go backwards!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> I know this is for the Alexandra but I have an oops moment to share. I have done two Ashton's, a small Ashton for my GD. Working on the Alexandra ( just not going with the flow on it) started the edwina and realized it says read the chart right to left. Hmmm did they all say that? I was going to try a different designers shawl the other night but didn't like the fact the chart wanted me to go backwards!


So far, all of Dee's charts read right to left...as you would knit it. It does not show the wrong side of the pattern because it is all purl stitches. If a pattern has something other than just all purl stitches on the wrong side...it would show on the chart and would be read left to right.

Does that help?


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> I know this is for the Alexandra but I have an oops moment to share. I have done two Ashton's, a small Ashton for my GD. Working on the Alexandra ( just not going with the flow on it) started the edwina and realized it says read the chart right to left. Hmmm did they all say that? I was going to try a different designers shawl the other night but didn't like the fact the chart wanted me to go backwards!


When using charts and working right side rows, one reads the charts from right to left, which is the direction of your knitting. All of my patterns (so far!) have the fancy patterning just on the RS rows, so you just purl back on the WS rows, therefore there is no reason to chart them.

But, for designs where there is also lace patterning on the WS rows, you have to read the charts from left to right when working those WS rows, since that is the actual direction you are knitting/purling in relation to the RS row and in order to make the stitches on both the RS and WS rows line up properly over each other on the charts.

Does that make sense?

Also.... glad to know I have other's to share my "betcha can't make just one" lace shawl knitting addiction!!! Isn't it just great?

Edited to add: I see nanciann beat me to the punch on this answer :lol:


----------



## YarnLady (Jan 23, 2011)

Sharon,

Well, Well, look at the beautiful shawl you knitted!! When I saw that sample of Chart 1, you posted, I thought that you were just a beginner. Turns out your shawl looks terrific!! Keep up the good work! Hope those puppies are doing well.

Yarnlady


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

I understand the reason it just hit me funny that three shawls later I see that direction note.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> > I know this is for the Alexandra but I have an oops moment to share. I have done two Ashton's, a small Ashton for my GD. Working on the Alexandra ( just not going with the flow on it) started the edwina and realized it says read the chart right to left. Hmmm did they all say that? I was going to try a different designers shawl the other night but didn't like the fact the chart wanted me to go backwards!
> ...


That's what I was trying to say.
You make it sound so simple. Glad you're there to help us out....Thanks.


----------



## PATCHER (Dec 13, 2011)

Quote - betcha can't make just one! Oh how true. Finished my Ashton and got it blocked. I am on an IPad and can't figure how to send a picture because it does not have a browse button. However, my step daughter will know how SS soon as I can call her. She is in the process of moving this week and is 7 months pregnant so I am not going to bother her for a few days. Sorry to say we can't help her because she is in Knoxville, TN & we are in FL. so here I am waiting for my next hank of yarn to arrive so I can start my Alexandra. Also trying to finish up a lace sweater before I start my next shawl. Love it all. Love this sight almost as much as I love chocolat!!!


----------



## Jenwild (Aug 9, 2011)

Ok now I have a confession to make......I did notice the direction to knit and read the charts right to left BUT when I saw right side and left side I did the chart at the bottom of the page first then the one at the top so when you look at the shawl the right side is on the right side, it is not the right side as you knit. Boy that sounds complicated, I didn't frog I just decided that so long as I do the charts the same way around each page it would be OK, cause now I think they are back-to-front, I am just about to do Chart 4 on the Alex will this cause me problems when I get to chart 5 and 6 ???


----------



## vlvanslyke (Feb 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> > sharonbartsch said:
> ...


Amen the process of the technique in stitching the lace is VERY addictive. So soothing during time spent in this mad race world.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Jenwild said:


> Ok now I have a confession to make......I did notice the direction to knit and read the charts right to left BUT when I saw right side and left side I did the chart at the bottom of the page first then the one at the top so when you look at the shawl the right side is on the right side, it is not the right side as you knit. Boy that sounds complicated, I didn't frog I just decided that so long as I do the charts the same way around each page it would be OK, cause now I think they are back-to-front, I am just about to do Chart 4 on the Alex will this cause me problems when I get to chart 5 and 6 ???


Whew! That's a good one. Dee is going to have to do the honors on this one. Good Luck!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

I just got back from the LYS -- they didn't get any Madelinetosh Merino Light. :-( 

HOWEVER, they received the lace weight (I bought one), DK weight (I bought two), and bulky (I didn't get any). I can't help but just look at them, but must get back to my current shawl to finish it so I can start the next shawl!

Am I an addict or what??????????????


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

It's ok, we all seem to be in the same club! Bet your new yarn is beautiful!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi everyone! Just got back from the doctor; have had a really rough time the last couple of days. My MS and RA are now competing with each other to give me fits! I have been very tired and confined to bed; not being able to knit. Today was the first day I was even able to pick up my knitting. I have made it to Chart 3 with Ashton and Chart 2 with Alex. Being ever the optimist I have purchased both Elizabeth and Wilshire . I am determined that I am going to do the one part of knitting that has always been the most beautiful to me, Lace shawls! Knit On!!!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Just received an email from Simply Socks. They have the Madeleine Tosh in a host of yummy colors! They also have a plethora (my big word for today) of other yarns that would be wonderful for shawl making and their prices are not too bad either.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Jenwild said:


> Ok now I have a confession to make......I did notice the direction to knit and read the charts right to left BUT when I saw right side and left side I did the chart at the bottom of the page first then the one at the top so when you look at the shawl the right side is on the right side, it is not the right side as you knit. Boy that sounds complicated, I didn't frog I just decided that so long as I do the charts the same way around each page it would be OK, cause now I think they are back-to-front, I am just about to do Chart 4 on the Alex will this cause me problems when I get to chart 5 and 6 ???


As long as you were consistent with the order, you won't be able to tell the difference. Do chart 4 like you did the other ones. And charts 5 and 6 you knit the same chart for both sides, so you are good to go!!! No problemo!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I received new compression gloves today from the therapist. These are very different from what I have worn before, the fingers go all the way just the end of my fingers are uncovered. I am actually typing and so far no cramps :thumbup: :thumbup: I usually do a voice to text and have to speak so slowly and cannot be where a tv or radio is on, LOL.. talk about confusing :lol: I hope these gloves will be the answer for my knitting, really want to get back on the Alex, not sure why working with the circulars cause more cramping but will try on Saturday to start knitting again!! (tomorrow is Mom's doctor's day) I'm so hopeful, I keep reading the posts, I did figure out I was going from left to right, corrected that one :wink: , I'm not very far along, about half done with Chart 1, but ya know right now I've very proud to have gotten that far!! I may be slow but I will get a beautiful shawl for my Mom on Mothers Day!!! At least I hope to be finished by then, :lol:


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

No matter how addicted I am to making these lace shawls, there is one distraction that I thoroughly enjoy. My DD and 8 yr old GD have been really sick with a nasty virus. Our SIL has been bringing our 2 year old GD to keep me company so Momma and Sissy can sleep while he is at work. Here's our latest project.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Precious, absolutely precious!!!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

The innocence is so beautiful....just so precious I agree CathyAnn//xxx


----------



## Jenwild (Aug 9, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Jenwild said:
> 
> 
> > Ok now I have a confession to make......I did notice the direction to knit and read the charts right to left BUT when I saw right side and left side I did the chart at the bottom of the page first then the one at the top so when you look at the shawl the right side is on the right side, it is not the right side as you knit. Boy that sounds complicated, I didn't frog I just decided that so long as I do the charts the same way around each page it would be OK, cause now I think they are back-to-front, I am just about to do Chart 4 on the Alex will this cause me problems when I get to chart 5 and 6 ???
> ...


Oh that's great news !!!! Gosh had a momentary melt down.....But all is good I'll be sure to do it right way over next time, and yes there will be a next time, Dee you have created a whole new virus, it's called laceshawlittis !!! We all suffer along in absolute bliss.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Oh the joys of a cardboard box.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

YarnLady said:


> Sharon,
> 
> Well, Well, look at the beautiful shawl you knitted!! When I saw that sample of Chart 1, you posted, I thought that you were just a beginner. Turns out your shawl looks terrific!! Keep up the good work! Hope those puppies are doing well.
> 
> Yarnlady


Thanks Yarn Lady - I am not a beginner knitter but this is my first ever piece of knitted lace...so I am pretty pleased...

The 4 puppies are hale and hearty....and voracious... poor little Sissi...and as it turns out 4 BOYS....all black and curly bout the size of field mice...and CUTE

We are tired though...


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> > I know this is for the Alexandra but I have an oops moment to share. I have done two Ashton's, a small Ashton for my GD. Working on the Alexandra ( just not going with the flow on it) started the edwina and realized it says read the chart right to left. Hmmm did they all say that? I was going to try a different designers shawl the other night but didn't like the fact the chart wanted me to go backwards!
> ...


OMG!! i read them right to left and they are working out fine for me!!!!!!!!! im not going to pull out the Alexandra i will keep working it and will end up seeing if it works out but i honestly read them that way cause i see it as knitting from right to left LOL oh wow i did my Ashton that way and it worked LOLOLOL -feeling kinda silly right now LOL


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

Lucille103 said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamfli said:
> ...


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Lucille103 said:


> Lucille103 said:
> 
> 
> > stevieland said:
> ...


No your right....right to left is correct./. :thumbup:


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> YarnLady said:
> 
> 
> > Sharon,
> ...


oh i cant wait to see the pics


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Lucille103 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucille103 said:
> ...


 Oh ok Phew i read it then thought OH NO, my dyslexia had kicked in! LOL had a quick panic and decided its ok, the Ashton worked out, so i kinda calmed down.

Thanks for setting me straight, i do things backwards a lot - i'm a bit dyslexic, so not unusual to do something the wrong way LOL


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Yeah...but I reckon as long as you are consistent it would work out fine though....

Your life must be interesting with the backwards gene thing kicking in randomly....heheheh


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Finally finished! I used Cascade Heritage Silk, color is Snow on #5 needles. I used approx 600 yds. The shawl is a gift for my mother. I hope she enjoys wearing it as much as I enjoyed making it. Thank you Dee for an awesome experience!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

the grape ---- WOW!!!! That is one stunning shawl. I love everything about it... your blocking is wonderful, the color really shows off the design, and your stitches are so pretty. Your mom is going to love it. 

And thank you for knitting such a lovely version of the pattern.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

thegrape said:


> Finally finished! I used Cascade Heritage Silk, color is Snow on #5 needles. I used approx 600 yds. The shawl is a gift for my mother. I hope she enjoys wearing it as much as I enjoyed making it. Thank you Dee for an awesome experience!


That is one gorgeous shawl. Your mother will be so proud. Beautiful job of knitting and blocking....


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Hi everyone! Just got home last night from a nice trip from Texas, to Tennessee,down to Natchez then back up to Vicksburg, then home. Me tired!! Did not dare take Alex along with me as I was afraid something might happen to it, come off the needles or anything else! I did take some "mindless" kntting, but did not even pick it up as there was so much to see and learn. 

To those who have finished shawls, they are beautiful. I am only on page 125 on reading, but jumped ahead to comment. Looking forward to getting back into the swing of things. 

Barb


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Beautiful. Lucky Mom!


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

Wow!! What beautiful shawls. 

I am finally back online, computer sorted (fingers crossed) and find all these beautiful shawls have been completed.

Thegrape, your shawl is beautiful and your Mom will love it. I've just got back from visiting my Mum and I took her my blue Alexandra made with Cashmere, merino and silk and she loved it so much she now wants another in green!!

I then visited my DS and DIL and she would like one in blue and so would her Mum, I think I'm going to be busy these next few weeks LOL Mind you not too busy to start Dee's new pattern when it's available!!

Jan xx


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

Sharon, love the colour of your shawl, it looks really soft, what yarn did you use?

Jan xx


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

To the Grape: very beautiful shawl!


----------



## marilynnej (Jan 31, 2011)

thegrape, your alexandra looks amazing! What a beautiful, soft color :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

thegrape said:


> Finally finished! I used Cascade Heritage Silk, color is Snow on #5 needles. I used approx 600 yds. The shawl is a gift for my mother. I hope she enjoys wearing it as much as I enjoyed making it. Thank you Dee for an awesome experience!


That is really beautiful. I am sure your mother will love it.

Sue


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jan1ce said:


> Wow!! What beautiful shawls.
> 
> I am finally back online, computer sorted (fingers crossed) and find all these beautiful shawls have been completed.
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness! That's a lot of shawls on your to do list! I am so happy your mum loved hers (and I can see why, it was so pretty), but it sounds like you are going to be an Alexandra knitting-machine for a while. You may be cursing my name after about the fifth one. :twisted:


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Love that pink! It's gorgeous! Sch nice work!


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi, you guys!

Busily working on Chart 5, Row 13, and have a dilemma. Hope somebody can help me with a resolution.

All my stitch markers are correctly positioned, the stitch count and pattern orientation is absolutely correct, from the get-go of making the garter tab. Done more than my share of tinking, I'm a'thinking.

Anyway, ALL is perfectly constructed. . . except that when I arrive at the first symbol that indicates * sl1, k2tog, psso*, I am one stitch short in the very beginning (white) section of Chart 5, Row 13. I have checked, double-checked and triple-checked all aspects of stitch count, placement of markers, pattern orientation, etc., and cannot find an error anywhere. Only the discrepancy of being one stitch short in the area I underlined above. ALL yarn overs are present and accounted for, for ALL pattern rows and purl rows previously worked.

I cannot proceed with this special symbol that represents *sl1, k2tog, psso* until I find resolution for this problem.

Can someone help me, please? Thanks so very much.


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Yeah...but I reckon as long as you are consistent it would work out fine though....
> 
> Your life must be interesting with the backwards gene thing kicking in randomly....heheheh


Yes, well it makes for some interesting and embarrassing moments! oh well, its easy to laugh it off and i take a good friend with me if i need to buy something specific for the computer etc or i will end up buying the opposite of what i need LOL


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

hi the Grape - your shawl is just beautiful, im sure your mother will be thrilled with it


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Granny Good,
Have PM you to try and share what I had to do.......
You are RIGHT....stop counting and driving yourself MAD...

ENJOY hehehe


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Granny Good,
> Have PM you to try and share what I had to do.......
> You are RIGHT....stop counting and driving yourself MAD...
> 
> ENJOY hehehe


Thank you, Sharon! Got your lovely PM -- problem solved!!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Thegrape, your shawl turned out perfect! Is that a lace weight yarn? It looks so delicate! Anyone would be thrilled to receive such a gorgeous shawl!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> To the Grape: very beautiful shawl!


Yes, it IS!!!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

-knitter said:


> umozabeads said:
> 
> 
> > To the Grape: very beautiful shawl!
> ...


DITTO....


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Grape that is a beautiful shawl. It's what I want mine to look like but I haven't tamed it yet!


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

GrannyGoode said:


> Hi, you guys!
> 
> Busily working on Chart 5, Row 13, and have a dilemma. Hope somebody can help me with a resolution.
> 
> ...


Oh, Granny!
I PM'd Dee with EXACTLY the same question! And she straightened me out very quickly!
The problem is the marker, not the pattern. Remove it and do the stitches per the chart. You need to "borrow" from the blue-shaded section to complete the stitch. You'll have to re-arrange all your markers, as I did.
:idea:


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

GrannyGood - if you are using a market after every repeat, you will have to move them on every pattern row. They don't stay in the same place all the time. Try using a marker where the blue repeats should end - that will leave you enough stitches to do the white area.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

-knitter said:


> GrannyGoode said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, you guys!
> ...


Yep, you said what I would have said, thanks!!!

To further elaborate (and y'all know by now that I just can't help myself in this regard!): In the directions for the charts, I recommended placing stitch markers only to mark off the borders and the center stitch. In more complicated lace patterns, oftentimes the only way you can divide the repeats necessitates having a decrease grab a stitch that is on the other side of a repeat. And so stitch markers can become more trouble than they are worth, imo.

I tend to divide up the pattern repeats in a way that best facilitates the memorization of the pattern repeat. This results at times in the number of stitches before the blue shaded repeat to change or shift on subsequent charts.

But in the case of this chart, pretty much wherever one would choose to place the 12-st repeat would result in the same issue because of the placement of the YOs vs. the decreases.

Once you remove the markers and just read the knitting to make sure the row you are working on is lining up properly with the previous RS row, you will be just fine and dandy.


----------



## geno60 (Apr 13, 2012)

Just brand new !
Don't know if I can really do this or not.
Im a Viet Nam Vet and have C.O.P.D of the lung. So I picked up Knitting and kind of crochet am teaching my self with video's and books and anyone who is willing to try and help. so far I realy have knitting and pearl going prity well. I go at it every day! thanks for the ear!
Geno


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

geno60 said:


> Just brand new !
> Don't know if I can really do this or not.
> Im a Viet Nam Vet and have C.O.P.D of the lung. So I picked up Knitting and kind of crochet am teaching my self with video's and books and anyone who is willing to try and help. so far I realy have knitting and pearl going prity well. I go at it every day! thanks for the ear!
> Geno


Geno, just ask and we will try to help. I am not the best knitter but I am here most everyday and will try to help if needed. A lot of us thought we couldn't do this when we started but with encouragement ,there have been a lot of pretty things made!


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

No it is a fingering weight. It's so soft. Almost hate to part with it.


CathyAnn said:


> Thegrape, your shawl turned out perfect! Is that a lace weight yarn? It looks so delicate! Anyone would be thrilled to receive such a gorgeous shawl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

geno60 said:


> Just brand new !
> Don't know if I can really do this or not.
> Im a Viet Nam Vet and have C.O.P.D of the lung. So I picked up Knitting and kind of crochet am teaching my self with video's and books and anyone who is willing to try and help. so far I realy have knitting and pearl going prity well. I go at it every day! thanks for the ear!
> Geno


Hi Geno! Welcome. Pleased to meet you.

If you are reticent to try this pattern, why not give the easier Ashton Shawlette a try first? There is a KAL going on for that, and the free pattern is includes a tutorial section on reading charts and knitting lace that is pretty comprehensive, if I must say so myself! (I am the designer of both patterns if you hadn't guessed. :wink: )

Here is direct link to the Ashton pattern is you are interested:

http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2011/12/27/1325028873464-ashton_shawl_dec2011_final_kp.pdf


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Geno, you won't regret it if you join the Ashton KAL. Dee is the best teacher with the patience of Job! :thumbup: I don't think there is a question that comes up that she can't answer. Knitting the Ashton Shawlette was the best thing I've ever done in knitting (I'm self-taught too as are many of us)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

A million thanks to all of you for straightening me out regarding Chart 5's 13th Row!! I do so appreciate your kind assistance. Because of your help I am again moving onward and upward. 

YOU GALS ARE THE GREATEST!!!


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

geno60 said:


> Just brand new !
> Don't know if I can really do this or not.
> Im a Viet Nam Vet and have C.O.P.D of the lung. So I picked up Knitting and kind of crochet am teaching my self with video's and books and anyone who is willing to try and help. so far I realy have knitting and pearl going prity well. I go at it every day! thanks for the ear!
> Geno


Hiya, Geno! Welcome to the neighborhood! We can be a bunch of crazies at times, but give us a chance. You will definitely find wonderful folks here to help you in every way.

My mother had COPD, so I truly understand what you are going through. Good for you for starting to knit. Teaching yourself, at that! Kudos to you, Kiddo. Keep the posts coming in, Sweetheart. We are all ears to hear you out, and all hands to help you out.

I notice that you signed on with KP only yesterday. We will absolutely take you under our collective wings and walk alongside you. So happy you joined us.

GrannyGoode xo


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

TheGrape, wonderful shawl. Love the delicate look of it. The color is so soft you want to cuddle up in it. Also someone earlier was asking about blocking the side points with wires and you gave a great demo of that. Nicely done.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks for all the compliments. I have been inspired by each and everyone of you and each beautiful shawl before mine.


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

Hooray! Chart three, second run is done and lifeline in place. Off to chart four.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

roed2er said:


> Hooray! Chart three, second run is done and lifeline in place. Off to chart four.


Way t'go! :thumbup:


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Well, it finally happened. I finished Alexandra!
Frog and tink, tink and frog, frog and tink - but I did it!
Now to block and see what mistakes I didn't catch along the way (lol). I have to get some blocking pins. This WILL be an adventure! But Alexandra (and Dee and Nanciann) taught me to enjoy the process, something I never considered in my rush to finish something. A great lesson!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

-knitter said:


> Well, it finally happened. I finished Alexandra!
> Frog and tink, tink and frog, frog and tink - but I did it!
> Now to block and see what mistakes I didn't catch along the way (lol). I have to get some blocking pins. This WILL be an adventure! But Alexandra (and Dee and Nanciann) taught me to enjoy the process, something I never considered in my rush to finish something. A great lesson!!


Congratulations! Will look forward to seeing the finished shawl. I'm sure you will be really happy when you see it blocked. Then you will probably be itching to knit another lacy shawl!
Sue


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Congratulations! Looking forward to seeing pictures. I am finally finished with Chart 2 with only a few tinks, but I made it!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Keep on with the journey girls....its a funny feeling for me to be finished....hope you enjoy it as much as me...but now I almost....almost wish it was not over....a bit like I am missing a friend....haha


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Keep on with the journey girls....its a funny feeling for me to be finished....hope you enjoy it as much as me...but now I almost....almost wish it was not over....a bit like I am missing a friend....haha


Know what you mean Sharon. I think that is why I seem to be anxious to get started on the next one, whether that is another of the same design or a new one.

Sue


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> sharonbartsch said:
> 
> 
> > Keep on with the journey girls....its a funny feeling for me to be finished....hope you enjoy it as much as me...but now I almost....almost wish it was not over....a bit like I am missing a friend....haha
> ...


Ditto! :thumbup: When I finish a shawl, I have another lined up ready to start.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> > sharonbartsch said:
> ...


I see many behaviour markers here that would be considered in some circles to be cardinal signs of an addiction girls....eep :shock:


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Congrats! Can't wait to see!


-knitter said:


> Well, it finally happened. I finished Alexandra!
> Frog and tink, tink and frog, frog and tink - but I did it!
> Now to block and see what mistakes I didn't catch along the way (lol). I have to get some blocking pins. This WILL be an adventure! But Alexandra (and Dee and Nanciann) taught me to enjoy the process, something I never considered in my rush to finish something. A great lesson!!


----------



## Carolannknits (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm on chart 6 after much tinking and frogging. I think I did chart 5 more times than I like to think about. Knitting along and was a stitch short, why because I dropped a stitch, not just any stitch, but an SSK from the previous right side row. Don't have a clue how to fix that so once again......time to breathe deeply.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Carolannknits said:


> I'm on chart 6 after much tinking and frogging. I think I did chart 5 more times than I like to think about. Knitting along and was a stitch short, why because I dropped a stitch, not just any stitch, but an SSK from the previous right side row. Don't have a clue how to fix that so once again......time to breathe deeply.


Carolann....its time to invoke your Mantra....I knit so I dont kill people....!!!!......haha....you make me laugh....I feel your pain congrats on the perseverance....xx


----------



## Ellen36 (Apr 6, 2011)

I feel your pain as I've been there and done that, too many times to count. Tell myself that its good discipline for building character, or some such nonsense. I am sure my brain has really sharpened up with all this concentration and I am preventing senile dementia. Am in the middle of Chart 6 and have one more mistake to fix. Hope it doesn't grow into a whole night of tinking. Looks like the last few rows are a little simpler and maybe I can finish them in the next day or two. And then on to the Wilshire, chosen because it looks like there are areas of stockinette stitch that I regard as respite from working my brain too hard over concentrating.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Ellen36 said:


> I feel your pain as I've been there and done that, too many times to count. Tell myself that its good discipline for building character, or some such nonsense. I am sure my brain has really sharpened up with all this concentration and I am preventing senile dementia. Am in the middle of Chart 6 and have one more mistake to fix. Hope it doesn't grow into a whole night of tinking. Looks like the last few rows are a little simpler and maybe I can finish them in the next day or two. And then on to the Wilshire, chosen because it looks like there are areas of stockinette stitch that I regard as respite from working my brain too hard over concentrating.





Carolannknits said:


> I'm on chart 6 after much tinking and frogging. I think I did chart 5 more times than I like to think about. Knitting along and was a stitch short, why because I dropped a stitch, not just any stitch, but an SSK from the previous right side row. Don't have a clue how to fix that so once again......time to breathe deeply.


You are so close.... so close.... so close....

you can do it.... yep, you can.....

Earlier today, I had to tink 4 long rows on my the reknit of my new design, using dark purple yarn and tinking rows with the dreaded s2kp, which is awful to tink.... and my new progressive bifocals are giving me fits, and I was very cranky and nearly blind after I was done. My eyes are just now getting back to normal 4 hours later. You'd think since: a) I'd already knit the thing once before and b) I designed the darn thing, that I would be exempt from mistakes. But Noooooooooo! I feel your pain!

Let's focus on the prevention of senile dementia (what a motivator, excellent!) and say...

we can do it... we can do it....


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

So glad I am not alone in tinking, frogging and blindness. Pink yarn on red needles didn't work well, blue yarn on blue needles?? What was I thinking, oh wait senior moment lol!


----------



## Ellen36 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for the encouragement. Now off to fix that one little mistake. Hard to do with my fingers crossed and my breath held, but maybe, just maybe, I can do it. I can't face any more tinking. This is the dreaded row with the ssks.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

I guess this is the night for tinking. I knew I was going along too smoothly...and sure enough as the light began to fade here in the Southwest...I goofed and had to tink back and when I fixed it...I put it aside for tomorrow. Enough prevention of senile dementia for one day...


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

I just knitted my life line into my knitting! ARRRRRRRRRGH!


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

Still on Chart 5, re-re-working Rows 13 -15. Done my share of tinkin', I'm a'thinkin'! 
Took a 4-hour nap and I'm still a train wreck. 
But I'm back at it again now. Seriously folks, I didn't major in masochism, but here I go again. 
Mom always said I had more guts than brains, and that if I had any brains I'd be dangerous. :XD:


----------



## Carolannknits (Aug 24, 2011)

Carolann....its time to invoke your Mantra....I knit so I dont kill people....!!!!......haha....you make me laugh....I feel your pain congrats on the perseverance....xx[/quote]

Misery loves company! Thanks for the encouragement.
Put it away for the night. I'll be seeing charts in my dreams.
Goodnight all


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> > sharonbartsch said:
> ...


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

GrannyGoode said:


> Still on Chart 5, re-re-working Rows 13 -15. Done my share of tinkin', I'm a'thinkin'!
> Took a 4-hour nap and I'm still a train wreck.
> But I'm back at it again now. Seriously folks, I didn't major in masochism, but here I go again.
> Mom always said I had more guts than brains, and that if I had any brains I'd be dangerous. :XD:


Do we have the same mother and didn't know it? You guys are making me laugh my fool head off, sitting here all by myself like I have complete sense. Did Mom also say how "we" rush in where Angels fear to tread? I remember something about that too!


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Ellen36 said:
> 
> 
> > I feel your pain as I've been there and done that, too many times to count. Tell myself that its good discipline for building character, or some such nonsense. I am sure my brain has really sharpened up with all this concentration and I am preventing senile dementia. Am in the middle of Chart 6 and have one more mistake to fix. Hope it doesn't grow into a whole night of tinking. Looks like the last few rows are a little simpler and maybe I can finish them in the next day or two. And then on to the Wilshire, chosen because it looks like there are areas of stockinette stitch that I regard as respite from working my brain too hard over concentrating.
> ...


 :roll: :lol: You can do it, Dee!! Yes, you can.
You have me lol!!!
:lol: :wink:


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Dee if I was to make the Elizabeth, is there a way I can make it a shawlette??...whithout spoiling it??


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> GrannyGoode said:
> 
> 
> > Still on Chart 5, re-re-working Rows 13 -15. Done my share of tinkin', I'm a'thinkin'!
> ...


Thank you, CathyAnn. So glad my mother's words didn't fall on deaf ears. 
She also used to say, "When Sandy falls, she bounces." I need that right now. 
Getting out of a dangerously abusive remarriage. 
Don't know where I'll land. Find out when I get there. Been homeless twice before. Never get used to it.
"Everything will be OK," another of Mom's favorites.
I thank God for Scottish grit, a birthday present from my mother's people.


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

I havent picked up my Alex since i was ill, have knitted a cardigan cause the weather turned cold and i need some new knitted items for winter. Nearly finished have about 4 rows to go and then to sew up the seams and it will be done. then back to the Alex! Thankfully i wrote down where i was up to or i would be lost picking it up again.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is my Alexandra shawl. I used Knitpicks Comfy Fingering (75% cotton, 25% acrylic) Ivory colour, and used about 656 yards. I had to start a new ball halfway along the castoff row.
Had a little shock after I took it off the blocking pins. I saw what looked like a larger hole than should have been and found a stitch coming loose. It was where a knit 2 together was followed by a yarn over. I don't understand what happened as it wasn't obvious earlier and there was not a loose end or anything. Fortunately I was able to weave in a bit of yarn and then catch up the stitch and sew it into place (can't remember the name of the technique where you sew (embroider) over knitted stitches. I know where it is of course, but don't think it is noticeable. I still don't understand what happened. Anyway I am happy with the finished shawl and have already worn it to church this morning!
Sue


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Sue, the Alexandra is beautiful! That ivory color will go with everything, a real bonus! :thumbup: 

I know how you must have felt when you saw the loose stitch. It happened to me on my Ashton! When I was blocking it, I noticed a stitch coming loose. I think I had only picked up enough of the yarn in the knitting process to hold the stitch in place until the hard blocking. HEART ATTACK time. All I did was pin the stitch in position until the shawl was dry, then found some matching thread and tied the stitches together, weaving in the ends of the thread. Now I can't even find it.

I think the stitch where one embroiders over the knitting is called "duplicate stitch."

Anyway, looking at your Alexandra, I think an ivory colored shawl has to be on my to-do list. (My list gets longer and longer... :roll: )


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Dee if I was to make the Elizabeth, is there a way I can make it a shawlette??...whithout spoiling it??


With that pattern, not really. If you take out any one part of it, the whole design is sort of compromised. Sorry about that.

If you like the Elizabeth pattern, I think (hope?) you'll like the new design that I swear will be published as soon as I can--I am shooting for early May at this point. It will be easily customizable for different sizes. I am doing a "design your own body" (if we could only do that to human bodies--I want that young, thin one over there!!!!) where there are three motif choices for the main part of the shawl that can be mixed and matched to achieve different sizes and looks. The wide border will remain consistent, but the whole thing will be easily adaptable for different sizes and yarn weights.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Dee, that sounds like a dream pattern! I could knit it several times with the different options and have each shawl different!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Alexandra shawl. I used Knitpicks Comfy Fingering (75% cotton, 25% acrylic) Ivory colour, and used about 656 yards. I had to start a new ball halfway along the castoff row.
> Had a little shock after I took it off the blocking pins. I saw what looked like a larger hole than should have been and found a stitch coming loose. It was where a knit 2 together was followed by a yarn over. I don't understand what happened as it wasn't obvious earlier and there was not a loose end or anything. Fortunately I was able to weave in a bit of yarn and then catch up the stitch and sew it into place (can't remember the name of the technique where you sew (embroider) over knitted stitches. I know where it is of course, but don't think it is noticeable. I still don't understand what happened. Anyway I am happy with the finished shawl and have already worn it to church this morning!
> Sue


Sue, that is stunning! The cotton looks so nice and crisp. Your knitting is wonderful as usual. I love it. And you look very elegant modeling it. :thumbup:

The same thing happened to me with the green Alex shawlette that I've pictured here and is on the pattern as well. A large hole developed while I blocked it, towards the edge right near the tip. Of course it would be in the most noticiable place. I did what you did and it worked out, thank goodness. I'm not sure I could even find it now. But what a sinking feeling that is when you see it. Ugh.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> Sue, the Alexandra is beautiful! That ivory color will go with everything, a real bonus! :thumbup:
> 
> I know how you must have felt when you saw the loose stitch. It happened to me on my Ashton! When I was blocking it, I noticed a stitch coming loose. I think I had only picked up enough of the yarn in the knitting process to hold the stitch in place until the hard blocking. HEART ATTACK time. All I did was pin the stitch in position until the shawl was dry, then found some matching thread and tied the stitches together, weaving in the ends of the thread. Now I can't even find it.
> 
> ...


Thanks, CathyAnn. Duplicate stitch is what I was trying to think of, but for the life of me I couldn't remember it. Hopefully, I won't have to do that again.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

stevieland said:


> sharonbartsch said:
> 
> 
> > Dee if I was to make the Elizabeth, is there a way I can make it a shawlette??...whithout spoiling it??
> ...


Three different motif choices? That sounds very intriguing. You know a lot of us are going to love all three and have to knit all the different options!

Sue


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

That sounds interesting Dee.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Three different motif choices? That sounds very intriguing. You know a lot of us are going to love all three and have to knit all the different options!
> 
> Sue


The differences are subtle, but I think it will be fun. Since I know you all are knitting multiple versions of the shawls I thought it would make it more interesting.

The body is composed of a trellis pattern that has either plain stockinette, a flower motif or a diamond/grape motif in the middle of the trellis diamonds. If you think about how Alex has the same columns but I changed what was in the middle of them.... sort of the same concept. I like doing that because there is a visual continuity in the big picture, but subtle differences as the motifs change that make it more interesting.

I think I'll even offer the counts for a stockinette body with the fancy border at the end for those of us that need a mindless knit project at times but still want that big lace payoff at the end.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

stevieland said:


> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Three different motif choices? That sounds very intriguing. You know a lot of us are going to love all three and have to knit all the different options!
> ...


You've definitely sold me! Sounds like endless possibilities.
I don't know if I have missed this, but have you ever said approximately how many yards would be needed?
Sue


----------



## YarnLady (Jan 23, 2011)

Britgirl- Your shawl is lovely. Very pretty, and I love the light color. Gorgeous....

TheGrape-- Your shawl is another beauty. You have so much talent! Gorgeous....

I hope I didn't miss anyone...You all deserve much applaud.

Dee has brought out the best in us. Who would have thought that we could do such breathtaking lace!!

I am still knitting....I was truly a novice knitter. Can't wait to post mine. 

Yarnlady


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Dee, I'm beginning to drool over this new pattern, and only with using my imagination to visualize it with your description. YES! May can't get here soon enough!  

And yes, I already have my yarn... .


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

britgirl said:


> You've definitely sold me! Sounds like endless possibilities.
> I don't know if I have missed this, but have you ever said approximately how many yards would be needed?
> Sue


I think it will be about 700-800 yds lace weight at the normal full sized shawl size, which was blocked to 68" on my prototype. I am awaiting more data after the test knitting is finished.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

YarnLady said:


> Britgirl- Your shawl is lovely. Very pretty, and I love the light color. Gorgeous....
> 
> TheGrape-- Your shawl is another beauty. You have so much talent! Gorgeous....
> 
> ...


Rose, you are so sweet! I really really can't wait to see your shawl.....


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Carol (UK) said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for reply Dee, here is picture. Hope turns out ok.
> ...


Sorry to be a pain Dee. I'm quite a lot slower with this one than I thought I would be. Anyway, I've done what you said and my stitch count is 161  How can I rectify that?


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

stevieland said:


> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Here is my Alexandra shawl. I used Knitpicks Comfy Fingering (75% cotton, 25% acrylic) Ivory colour, and used about 656 yards. I had to start a new ball halfway along the castoff row.
> ...


Wow, lovely shawl Sue, the colour is great and will go with most things. Did you have any problems blocking with cotton and Acrylic?

I'm glad you posted today, I was just going to post a HELP message as I've just blocked my Ashton and then noticed a dropped stitch and panicked!! Now I know what to do, thanks.

Jan xx


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Sue, your shawl is very pretty and it helped me to make up my mind as to what color I want next. I was wavering between light brown and cream; now I have decided it will be cream. Thanks and again a very pretty shawl.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Dee, I have a small problem; what do you do when you realize that you have missed an entire row and it is two lifelines back?!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Carol (UK) said:


> Sorry to be a pain Dee. I'm quite a lot slower with this one than I thought I would be. Anyway, I've done what you said and my stitch count is 161  How can I rectify that?


Carol, are you doing the shawl or shawlette size? I thought you were doing the shawl size, but something is telling me now you are doing the shawlette....???

I think I advised you based upon your stitch count and so may have been premature in my advice if you are indeed doing the shawlette size, but the good news is that if you are doing the smaller size and you have 161 st, you probably have the end Row 24 of chart 3 first repeat on your needles.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Dee, I have a small problem; what do you do when you realize that you have missed an entire row and it is two lifelines back?!


I know what I would do, and you are not going to like the answer... :-(

Which row is it you missed, which chart and which row?


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Sue your shawl is delightful and perfect for church. I wear my shawls to church all the time and I have some women waiting to see what I will wear next. They are so sweet, they make me feel so good. 
I have to keep after Dee to get something new going...She is going to cut me off pretty soon....How much beauty can one woman deliver? So far, she's doing pretty darn good, as I can see it. She hasn't let anyone down as yet.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

nanciann said:


> Sue your shawl is delightful and perfect for church. I wear my shawls to church all the time and I have some women waiting to see what I will wear next. They are so sweet, they make me feel so good. I have to keep after Dee to get something new going...She is going to cut me off pretty soon....How much beauty can one woman deliver? So far, she's doing pretty darn good, as I can see it.


Always there to make me laugh.....well, I'll tell you this: I am not quitting designing until you personally have a different shawl to wear every week of the year..... hmmmmm....52? I better get hopping!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Chart 3, row 7


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Chart 3, row 7


shawl or shawlette size?


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

It's the shawl, I have already figured out the answer; I am going to have to frog! Right?


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

stevieland said:


> nanciann said:
> 
> 
> > Sue your shawl is delightful and perfect for church. I wear my shawls to church all the time and I have some women waiting to see what I will wear next. They are so sweet, they make me feel so good. I have to keep after Dee to get something new going...She is going to cut me off pretty soon....How much beauty can one woman deliver? So far, she's doing pretty darn good, as I can see it.
> ...


52 FIFTY-TWO? My husband will kill me or die laughing ... one or the other.

:XD:


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

Beautiful shawl! and im sure no one will notice the problem if you dont tell them


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Very pretty shawl, Sue! Congratulations!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Since I had to frog my shawl I decided I was going to do it in a nice setting. We are having a nice day and the park with tables and benches is only a block away so I decided to go there. Guess what I found? There is a knitting group that meets there on the tables every Sunday! Whoo hoo! I met a lady who was knitting with this absolutely drop dead gorgeous shade of blue yarn. I looked closer and it was crochet cotton. She said she was knitting a shawl. I had never heard of doing that but she said she does it all the time and even showed me a shawl she had just finished for a friend. It was fabulous! Has anyone ever knitted with the crochet cotton? She said it was the Nazli brand. I used to crochet doilies with it but never thought of using it for knitting lace.


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

Yes Dee, 
Thank you. I think that's it. The little red numbers at the top left of chart 3L should have told me!  (is it not the 2nd repeat though?)
PS: Sorry yes, I am doing the shawlette. Thinks I might be getting back on track! - Hope so anyway :? I think the thing is not to put it down for so long, sometimes it's been a couple of weeks. You kinda get out of practice.


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Lovely shawl Britgirl. Great work!


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Beautiful shawl Sue, the color sure does show the lace pattern well. Nice work. I'm envious of you down there in Va. We don't have green grass yet or leaves. At least we are warming up and don't have any snow.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Carol (UK) said:


> Yes Dee,
> Thank you. I think that's it. The little red numbers at the top left of chart 3L should have told me!  (is it not the 2nd repeat though?)
> PS: Sorry yes, I am doing the shawlette. Thinks I might be getting back on track! - Hope so anyway :? I think the thing is not to put it down for so long, sometimes it's been a couple of weeks. You kinda get out of practice.


Your right, I meant second repeat.... I was thinking it, just not typing it.... 

I'm glad your back on track!


----------



## Jenwild (Aug 9, 2011)

Congratulations on all those lovely shawls ! They look amazing, sorry for the delay in my praise, I don't log on over the weekend, too much family and knitting to do but I do look forward to Monday morning so I can catch up with all you talented ladies/gents. Are there any gents out there doing this KAL ? Anyway I'm almost finished chart 4, what I need is a couple of days off work to knit......I wonder what my boss would say ?
Dee your new design sounds very interesting, I splashed out over the weekend and bought some merino lace weight yarn in a soft grey, maybe it is waiting for your design !!


----------



## SweetLorraine (Oct 22, 2011)

Gosh, all the shawls are so very pretty! 

I have just finished chart 3 for the second time...and am loving the pattern (as usual). Like everyone else, even tho I am still knitting a Dee Design I can't wait for even more options. I also have a couple of other lace shawl patterns by other designers (blasphemy, I know!) that are in my que. I wish there was a day of the week just for knitting...but that is not to be. Maybe that is what makes it special to me...I get to do a little knitting every day.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Sue your shawl is beautiful!!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

stevieland said:


> sharonbartsch said:
> 
> 
> > Dee if I was to make the Elizabeth, is there a way I can make it a shawlette??...whithout spoiling it??
> ...


Dee....Just wondering....is your goal to have us all knitting and doing nothing else but lace chawls forever??...just saying....hehehe
I LOVE the idea of make your own ideas fit....like those books my kids used to read - choose your own ending...hahah....

and just between you and me and the rest of the people that read here....I am up to the second repeat of chart 3 on my Elizabeth....could not stand not to do it....hehehe....but am not shouting about it unless it defeats me...xx


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

nanciann said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> > nanciann said:
> ...


EEEP... YES I WILL KNIT WHEN I AM DEAD!!!!!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

nanciann said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> > nanciann said:
> ...


EEEP... YES I WILL KNIT WHEN I AM DEAD!!!!!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Since I had to frog my shawl I decided I was going to do it in a nice setting. We are having a nice day and the park with tables and benches is only a block away so I decided to go there. Guess what I found? There is a knitting group that meets there on the tables every Sunday! Whoo hoo! I met a lady who was knitting with this absolutely drop dead gorgeous shade of blue yarn. I looked closer and it was crochet cotton. She said she was knitting a shawl. I had never heard of doing that but she said she does it all the time and even showed me a shawl she had just finished for a friend. It was fabulous! Has anyone ever knitted with the crochet cotton? She said it was the Nazli brand. I used to crochet doilies with it but never thought of using it for knitting lace.


Just to prove for sure that every cloud has a silver lining!!!!.....WOW what a find...well done...xx


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

I restarted my Alex got to row twenty or so, my stitches look so nice with the right needles but I found a couple of mistakes so I frogged it again. Darn it! My edwina is on chart two repeat five, so far it looks good. 

52? I told my husband and he groaned


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

jan1ce said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> > britgirl said:
> ...


No, I didn't have any problems with blocking. My only real problem was that loose stitch after the blocking.
Sue


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Sue that is just Beautiful


----------



## marilynnej (Jan 31, 2011)

Way to go Britgirl. Your Alexandra looks amazing on you!

Am I wrong or are we all also becoming great photographers because of these shawls


----------



## AverilC (May 13, 2011)

Dee, would a yarn 50% angora and 50% acrylic work with the Alexandra. I bought this absolutely gorgeous tonal yarn from Ice Yarns which I would really love to use?

I wondered if because the yarn is not smooth the pattern would not show too well. many thanks


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

AverilC said:


> Dee, would a yarn 50% angora and 50% acrylic work with the Alexandra. I bought this absolutely gorgeous tonal yarn from Ice Yarns which I would really love to use?
> 
> I wondered if because the yarn is not smooth the pattern would not show too well. many thanks


Can you give me the name of the yarn? If it is not smooth, it might not be the best choice, but I'd have to see it before giving a final opinion.


----------



## AverilC (May 13, 2011)

The yarn is Angora Magic from yarn paradise. I have included the website address so that you can see the yarn. 
I hope that the attached photo also goes through.

http://www.yarn-paradise.com/angora_magic


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

I used this to make a scarf and what happens is that when you block it the fibers lay down and produce a nice halo effect. I would think that it would be more of an issue with the stitch pattern getting lost in the self striping yarn. :-D


----------



## Squirrely Shirley (Jul 28, 2011)

EqLady - your Alexandra is beautiful and your knitting perfect. Congratulations


----------



## Squirrely Shirley (Jul 28, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> OOOO...WOW....I was getting worried and lonely...thought you were all eating too much chocolate and not KALing....and then I went and checked...coz I was not getting email notifications....and here you all are....I was so glad to see I am not the last soldier still crawling through this new language of lace knitting by chart...
> 
> *I missed you all* and hope you had a greatEaster. xx


Wow, I am glad to know I am not the only one not getting the Alexandra Shawl KAL (and the Ashton Shawl KAL). I just realized that I have not seen you guys for about a week -- missed you.

Hopefully since I posted today, you will show up in my inbox. Know you are all knitting away. I am on row 3 of chart 6 and anxious to see the completed pattern.

Happy Knitting.
Shirley


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

marilynnej said:


> Way to go Britgirl. Your Alexandra looks amazing on you!
> 
> Am I wrong or are we all also becoming great photographers because of these shawls


Maybe our photography skills are improving along with our knitting skills? Getting nudged out of our comfort levels in order to knit these beautiful shawls may be inspiring us to step out of our comfort in other areas of our lives, too.


----------



## marilynnej (Jan 31, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> marilynnej said:
> 
> 
> > Way to go Britgirl. Your Alexandra looks amazing on you!
> ...


I agree. Thanks to Dee and her awesome patterns


----------



## AverilC (May 13, 2011)

yes that is what i thought but i just love this yarn and thought it would be a real cosy shawl. thanks for your input.


----------



## Bethknits79 (Jul 19, 2011)

Squirrely Shirley said:


> sharonbartsch said:
> 
> 
> > OOOO...WOW....I was getting worried and lonely...thought you were all eating too much chocolate and not KALing....and then I went and checked...coz I was not getting email notifications....and here you all are....I was so glad to see I am not the last soldier still crawling through this new language of lace knitting by chart...
> ...


Same thing happened to me!!! I just realized this morning that I was not getting the Alexandra KAL ! So hopefully it is fixed now.


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Knittingnewbie, uncheck the "watch" box and re-check it. That worked for me.


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Sue- lovely shawl. The creamy color is dreamy!

I have, like everyone else, tinked and frogged the whole thing enough times to knit 2 whole shawls but I am finally finished with chart 3 first time around! Slow but steady...

I'm thinking Dee knows she's making a bunch of addicts!


----------



## Bethknits79 (Jul 19, 2011)

itzzbarb, I saw that someone else had posted to do that on the Ashton KAL so I did that and apparently it worked because I got the next post in my inbox. Yeah!!!!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

AverilC said:


> yes that is what i thought but i just love this yarn and thought it would be a real cosy shawl. thanks for your input.


I would have to agree, I'm not sure this is the best shawl to use a self striping yarn. I don't think that yarn has long color changes like Noro from what I can tell. But it is personal preference of course!


----------



## AverilC (May 13, 2011)

Thanks for your comments. I will find another yarn for the Alexandra and keep this yarn for a plainer shawl.


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

Here are a couple more shawlettes I have finished. Pictures not too good, think my camera is getting old. 

I seem to have taken a wrong turn on my black Ashton as well as a dropped stitch  

The Alexandra has been worn a lot and still looks as good as ever, the points are not as pronounced though.

Now on to a blue multi Alexandra shawlette. So much knitting, not enough time.!! LOL

Jan xx


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

I think they both look wonderful. The black looks so sophistocated and the pattern shows up nicely. The gold one looks warm and fallish. I think you did a nice job on the both of them.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

jan1ce said:


> Here are a couple more shawlettes I have finished. Pictures not too good, think my camera is getting old.
> 
> I seem to have taken a wrong turn on my black Ashton as well as a dropped stitch
> 
> ...


Love the shawls, especially the black one. You did a nice job and have been busy. Have been thinking about doing a black one myself, and it is good to see how one looks. Doesn't every gal need a black shawl in her wardrobe just like a little black dress?

As for the mistake in your black shawl, I couldn't spot it! You may be the only one who will ever know!

Good luck with your latest shawlette.
I'm almost onto final chart for the Wilshire shawlette. Don't know why it is, but I am sweating it out as to whether there will be enough yarn. So hard to tell as the stitches increase and the yarn gets eatenup so quickly. Somehow I seem to live dangerously when I am knitting these shawls. I never seem to have much extra yarn to play about with. Maybe I should get that extra ball just in case. I know I have even started thinking about what a multi coloured shawl might look like, using up all those extra different coloured balls. It certainly would be a one-off, but if I am going to have to always buy an extra yarn for a few mere yards, maybe worth a thought. I might have the first shawl of many colours!
Sue


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

I'll be right behind you Sue. Just finished my Wilshire and have it blocking now. I did buy the extra ball of yarn. So I will certainly have a selection for a multi colored shawl.Good luck on having enough for the Wilshire. Have you done the Elizabeth shawl yet? I just started mine yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Quitnknit (Jun 8, 2011)

Jan1ce - Your shawls are beautiful - I especially like the black.

Britgirl - Your cream is exquisite too.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Well, finally progress is being made on my Alex!!!  Though I had a bit of a problem last night, I was on the last row of chart 1 (yes, I've had to frog so many times I had all but given up) was elated at finally getting to chart 2. Picked up the needles after Mom was settled I had pulled my lifeline to move it to the new row... my cable broke when I had to jump up to help Mom, I didn't see the break and long story short.. I had gotten tangled in the yarn and pulled so much out that I had to restart. I didn't get upset this time, just wound up the yarn and set back to start again, I made it back up to row 25 last night and when Mom is resting today I should be moving on to Chart 2!!! Oh and life line will stay this time and will just add new ones, ;-) I just ordered a set off Addi Lace interchangeable am done with the Broyle's !! I'm on my last cable from the Broyle set, I'm not rough with my work so not sure what is happening, Daniel (my son) looked at the ends and told me they were stripped in places, brand new set so will take them back or send them back with a major complaint!!


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I forgot to post details so here they are:

Ashton - Trekking Sport approx 455 yds (stitch definition on this was really lovely)

Alexandra - Knit Picks Stroll colour Sunset Multi approx 465 yds

Jan xx


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Well, finally progress is being made on my Alex!!!  Though I had a bit of a problem last night, I was on the last row of chart 1 (yes, I've had to frog so many times I had all but given up) was elated at finally getting to chart 2. Picked up the needles after Mom was settled I had pulled my lifeline to move it to the new row... my cable broke when I had to jump up to help Mom, I didn't see the break and long story short.. I had gotten tangled in the yarn and pulled so much out that I had to restart. I didn't get upset this time, just wound up the yarn and set back to start again, I made it back up to row 25 last night and when Mom is resting today I should be moving on to Chart 2!!! Oh and life line will stay this time and will just add new ones, ;-)


Glad you were able to restart again. You certainly are persevering, but it will be worth it in the end when you finish. You must nearly know the pattern off by heart now. At least you didn't get upset and it shows how determined you are to start over again. Will look forward to your updates on your progress.
Sue


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I am stubborn to a point, sometimes that is good, others??? Well let's just say I have mellowed in my old age :roll: :lol: Seriously, I am in awe of the beautiful shawls that so many have posted on here. And yes, I think I can do Chart 1 in my sleep now, LOL, but it is great therapy for me, both mentally and physically. Dee is absolutely fantastic with the help and the encouragement, her designs are awesome and I really want to be able to say I made one! Thanks to all on the KAL that have sent words of encouragement and trust me, I know I'm going to be asking a gazillion questions about the next few charts!! I'm a bit confused at the repeats but hopefully they will make sense once I get started. Time for Mom for awhile, will catch up with everyone's progress this evening!! 
Marianne


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

J


Marianne818 said:


> I am stubborn to a point, sometimes that is good, others??? Well let's just say I have mellowed in my old age :roll: :lol: Seriously, I am in awe of the beautiful shawls that so many have posted on here. And yes, I think I can do Chart 1 in my sleep now, LOL, but it is great therapy for me, both mentally and physically. Dee is absolutely fantastic with the help and the encouragement, her designs are awesome and I really want to be able to say I made one! Thanks to all on the KAL that have sent words of encouragement and trust me, I know I'm going to be asking a gazillion questions about the next few charts!! I'm a bit confused at the repeats but hopefully they will make sense once I get started. Time for Mom for awhile, will catch up with everyone's progress this evening!!
> Marianne


Power to you Girl....xx


----------



## MEknitter (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi all. I just had to check in and see what's going on.
EqLady, sharonbartsch, thegrape, britgirl, jan1ce: your shawls are gorgeous! I'm sure you (or the intended recipient) will wear them with much pride and love. 
Dee: your new pattern(s) sounds very intriguing! Can't wait to see the pictures. 
I'm itching to start another shawl, but really have to finish some other projects first. I am, however, checking out different yarns online to see what I might want to use. The problem is, there are just TOO many choices!  
GrannyGoode: my prayers are with you. It's not an easy decision. Be safe!
Cathy


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

just a little input....I have that yarn, and have made socks; it is not really that fuzzy; I think that it would do fine, but of course, that's just my opinion.



AverilC said:


> Dee, would a yarn 50% angora and 50% acrylic work with the Alexandra. I bought this absolutely gorgeous tonal yarn from Ice Yarns which I would really love to use?
> 
> I wondered if because the yarn is not smooth the pattern would not show too well. many thanks


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

hello all; I have been admiring all the new shawls...all are of course beautiful! I finally (last night) finished my second alexandra....blocking it today, and will post pictures when it is dry. It was a great design, and my favorite part is that the "border" really shows up when the new ball is joined at the indicated spot. Dee, you done good!


----------



## Lyndee (Nov 5, 2011)

Ok everyone.. wish me luck ( I am having a heart attack! ) I just ripped back 6.5 rows on chart 6 to go back to the end of chart 5. with no lifeline...something was just not right...OMG. I guess I know what I'll be doing for awhile.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Lyndee, I about had a heart attack when I saw your project for the day. Good luck on picking up ALL of the stitches. We've all been where you are sitting. The color of your yarn is gorgeous.


----------



## Lyndee (Nov 5, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> Lyndee, I about had a heart attack when I saw your project for the day. Good luck on picking up ALL of the stitches. We've all been where you are sitting. The color of your yarn is gorgeous.


Thanks so much! I don't know if I can do it. I am trying.. hard. I'll probably have to tink back a few more rows and hopefully get it back on track.
The yarn is Jaggerspun Zephyr 2/18 laceweight, doubled.'Color is violet.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

I had to do that on the Elizabeth I've got on the needles now. The look on my DH's face when I started pulling the stitches out was almost worth all the work involved. Boy, did his eyes pop out. And the Gasp he made. ...

I always go fast until I'm close to the problems spot, then, beginning at the first of a row, I'll pull the yarn out of the stitch and pick the stitch up with my needle as soon as the yarn pulls out. With all of the YO's that we have in these shawl patterns, it's really easy to miss one of them otherwise. 

Hope to hear a great sigh of relief from you soon.


----------



## Lyndee (Nov 5, 2011)

Well its back on the needles....... I am going to tink back a few more rows and try to figure out where I am.

Maybe I better go cut my grass, and let it rest awhile.


----------



## AverilC (May 13, 2011)

Thanks for your input. I think I will have to do a swatch and just see what happens. I just fell in love with this yarn when it arrived.



funthreads623 said:


> just a little input....I have that yarn, and have made socks; it is not really that fuzzy; I think that it would do fine, but of course, that's just my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Lyndee said:


> Well its back on the needles....... I am going to tink back a few more rows and try to figure out where I am.
> 
> Maybe I better go cut my grass, and let it rest awhile.


Nice save! Looks to me like you are ready to purl back the last row before starting the final chart. Looks great by the way and the color is awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Phewwwwwww well done


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

jan1ce said:


> I seem to have taken a wrong turn on my black Ashton as well as a dropped stitch
> 
> Looks like maybe you skipped the fourth row of the pattern on the next to the last repeat but it is still a very lovely shawl. I very much doubt any one will notice, it does not take away from the beauty of your work.
> 
> Jan xx


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

DanaKay said:


> Lyndee said:
> 
> 
> > Well its back on the needles....... I am going to tink back a few more rows and try to figure out where I am.
> ...


Lyndee, Unless there's a mistake we can't see, I agree with DanaKay. Maybe while you're chopping your grass, little shawl elves will have worked their magic and you won't have to tink any more.


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

Lyndee said:


> Well its back on the needles....... I am going to tink back a few more rows and try to figure out where I am.
> 
> Maybe I better go cut my grass, and let it rest awhile.


Lyndee you have done well getting them all back on the needles


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

Lyndee said:


> Well its back on the needles....... I am going to tink back a few more rows and try to figure out where I am.
> 
> Maybe I better go cut my grass, and let it rest awhile.


Lyndee you have done well getting them all back on the needles hope all goes well for you from now on. Love the colour, cant wait to see it finished.

Jan xx

sorry about the double post, senior moment!! LOL


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

mzmom1 said:


> jan1ce said:
> 
> 
> > I seem to have taken a wrong turn on my black Ashton as well as a dropped stitch
> ...


You're right I did, didn't notice it until it was blocked but the recipient is pleased with it which is all that matters I guess. I'll be a bit more careful when I check the next one out.

Jan xx


----------



## Lyndee (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the well wishes. I think I am back on track now, not totally perfect but I think it will turn out ok. That was a trama! I didn't even cut my grass after all. I need to take a nap before I have to go back into work tonight after my days off. But at least I think Alexandra is fixed for this time


----------



## Ellen36 (Apr 6, 2011)

Dee,
Your new design sounds fabulous and hopefully I will be ready to start another one when you post the ordering link. Just did the long drive from Florida to Edison, NJ and only did 1 row on my Alexandra because I can't knit in the car. Hope to finish the Alex this week and wash and block. Not thrilled with unpacking and cleaning up a house that has been closed since Thanksgiving. Have all the windows open trying to get rid of the stale smell.
Regards to all,
Ellen


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Lyndee I am glad I was asleep during all your trauma with you lovely shawl... Wjen I saw that pick without needles or life line...My heart was in my mouth...thank goodness for me it was resolved a few seconds later with your triumphant post....well done. For me sake....?wanna use the odd life line??....hahaha

Good work
ENJOY
Sharon


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Well, finally progress is being made on my Alex!!!  Though I had a bit of a problem last night, I was on the last row of chart 1 (yes, I've had to frog so many times I had all but given up) was elated at finally getting to chart 2. Picked up the needles after Mom was settled I had pulled my lifeline to move it to the new row... my cable broke when I had to jump up to help Mom, I didn't see the break and long story short.. I had gotten tangled in the yarn and pulled so much out that I had to restart. I didn't get upset this time, just wound up the yarn and set back to start again, I made it back up to row 25 last night and when Mom is resting today I should be moving on to Chart 2!!! Oh and life line will stay this time and will just add new ones, ;-) I just ordered a set off Addi Lace interchangeable am done with the Broyle's !! I'm on my last cable from the Broyle set, I'm not rough with my work so not sure what is happening, Daniel (my son) looked at the ends and told me they were stripped in places, brand new set so will take them back or send them back with a major complaint!!


I have had to start over so many times that I had to either become philosophical or blow my top, and so I opted for philosophical, it's better for the blood pressure. I look at this way: Every time I have to do tink or frog and do something over, I'm getting more knitting out of the same yarn. What a bargain my skein of lace yarn is getting to be--I've already gotten a month of knitting out of it, and I'm only on chart 2! I thought $25 was a lot for a 100gm skein, but it has really turned out to be quite economical! :thumbup: For me it's process over product, so I'm not in a hurry anyway. I'm feeling so successful for getting this far on lace, something I was always sure was beyond my little skill.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jan1ce said:


> Here are a couple more shawlettes I have finished. Pictures not too good, think my camera is getting old.
> 
> I seem to have taken a wrong turn on my black Ashton as well as a dropped stitch
> 
> ...


My goodness, you all have posted a lot since I last looked. I had to give hubby the computer all day today.... we went out to dinner, and then we come home and he's back on it trying to figure out some football schedule thing and I said enough is enough!!! Football season is next year..... jeez!

Anyway, Jan, your shawls rock! The black Ashton looks just fine..... all "mistakes" should look that good. We call that kind of mistake a design decision, by the way. I think it looks pretty cool, actually. No one would ever know it wasn't mean to be that way. And your Alex is lovely as well. What pretty colors.

Lyndee, congrats to putting that shawl back on the needles so well. My heart dropped when I saw the before picture, but it looks like you are good to go on the row that Dana mentioned. That is going to be so pretty in that color! Did you use the starch trick, spraying the live stitches with spray starch and using a much smaller needle to pick up the stitches?

Mzmom and Marianne, I admire your good attitudes and will bet my bottom dollar that you both end up with wonderful shawls!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

mzmom1 said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, finally progress is being made on my Alex!!!  Though I had a bit of a problem last night, I was on the last row of chart 1 (yes, I've had to frog so many times I had all but given up) was elated at finally getting to chart 2. Picked up the needles after Mom was settled I had pulled my lifeline to move it to the new row... my cable broke when I had to jump up to help Mom, I didn't see the break and long story short.. I had gotten tangled in the yarn and pulled so much out that I had to restart. I didn't get upset this time, just wound up the yarn and set back to start again, I made it back up to row 25 last night and when Mom is resting today I should be moving on to Chart 2!!! Oh and life line will stay this time and will just add new ones, ;-) I just ordered a set off Addi Lace interchangeable am done with the Broyle's !! I'm on my last cable from the Broyle set, I'm not rough with my work so not sure what is happening, Daniel (my son) looked at the ends and told me they were stripped in places, brand new set so will take them back or send them back with a major complaint!!
> ...


I am gunna adopt this Philosophy....your a wizard...thanks


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Not sure if I am just determined or insane at this point :shock: Last night a friend of my son picked up my wip on the shawl (not on needle because the cord broke) (Okay, I got so upset that I pulled it out and tossed it in the dumpster along with the rest of the set, not smart I know but boy I felt better) anyway, he was admiring the work (mom knits) he said wait you have a string in here.. before I could say anything.. he pulled it out... ohhhhh well... when the Addi's arrive tomorrow I shall start anew, they always say the 30th time is the charm right?????????  :XD: 
(more like 20 but thought the 30 sounded better.. LOL :lol:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Not sure if I am just determined or insane at this point :shock: Last night a friend of my son picked up my wip on the shawl (not on needle because the cord broke) (Okay, I got so upset that I pulled it out and tossed it in the dumpster along with the rest of the set, not smart I know but boy I felt better) anyway, he was admiring the work (mom knits) he said wait you have a string in here.. before I could say anything.. he pulled it out... ohhhhh well... when the Addi's arrive tomorrow I shall start anew, they always say the 30th time is the charm right?????????  :XD:
> (more like 20 but thought the 30 sounded better.. LOL :lol:


Think you will be able to write a whole book about your experiences knitting the Alexandra! Seriously, let's hope this next time you can really get going. You will have to put a sign on your WIP, "DO NOT TOUCH"!
Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I just finished my Wilshire shawlette a few minutes ago. I really wasn't sure if I was going to have enough yarn. Wanted to see if I did so if necessary I could have gone ahead and ordered more yarn. My husband and I are leaving later this morning for a "romantic getaway" of two nights at a B&B in central Virginia, courtesy of my #3 daughter and her husband as thanks for helping them settle when they returned from Germany last summer. I hope it will be relaxing. Unfortunately, the weather is not too hot right now. I shouldn't complain as we need the rain, but couldn't it have held off for a couple of days? I am taking the Alexandra shawl I am working on with me for if we get time to relax on the porch enjoying the panoramic view it touts. I am hoping that the weather will improve later today and that we will be able to get out and explore the area. We will take our books and my knitting so I will be prepared if the weather doesn't cooperate.
When I get back I will block the Wilshire.
Dee, you design such beautiful shawls. I really enjoy knitting them. Every time I finish one I say it is my favourite, so soon I will have a closet full of favourites! 

Sue


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I just finished my Wilshire shawlette a few minutes ago. I really wasn't sure if I was going to have enough yarn. Wanted to see if I did so if necessary I could have gone ahead and ordered more yarn. My husband and I are leaving later this morning for a "romantic getaway" of two nights at a B&B in central Virginia, courtesy of my #3 daughter and her husband as thanks for helping them settle when they returned from Germany last summer. I hope it will be relaxing. Unfortunately, the weather is not too hot right now. I shouldn't complain as we need the rain, but couldn't it have held off for a couple of days? I am taking the Alexandra shawl I am working on with me for if we get time to relax on the porch enjoying the panoramic view it touts. I am hoping that the weather will improve later today and that we will be able to get out and explore the area. We will take our books and my knitting so I will be prepared if the weather doesn't cooperate.
> When I get back I will block the Wilshire.
> Dee, you design such beautiful shawls. I really enjoy knitting them. Every time I finish one I say it is my favourite, so soon I will have a closet full of favourites!
> 
> Sue


Have a good time away whatever the weather. Looking forward to seeing your Wilshire, just ordered the yarn for another Alexandra for my sons MIL. Just one more to do and then I can start on a different design Yaaayy!!

Jan xx

Not to say I dont love the design but I'm ready for another challenge!! LOL


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Marianne, I'm so sorry. You need to hide your work when not working on it. If his mother knits he should have know better than to touch your shawl. Maybe you should try a smaller, easier, different project to get all the bad vibes out of there. Then get back to your shawl when you are more relaxed.
Sometimes you just can't force your way thru a project. I wish you the best on whatever you decide to do.


----------



## Lyndee (Nov 5, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Lyndee, congrats to putting that shawl back on the needles so well. My heart dropped when I saw the before picture, but it looks like you are good to go on the row that Dana mentioned. That is going to be so pretty in that color! Did you use the starch trick, spraying the live stitches with spray starch and using a much smaller needle to pick up the stitches?
> 
> Thanks, No I didn't have any starch and I didn't think to try the smaller needles until I received a nice message from Nanciann. I just held my breath and did the best I could, and I sat there and did it until it was done.
> 
> Hopefully the end result will be good. It was very tricky getting those stiches back on. They were not quite right but I think I got everything fixed.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure if I am just determined or insane at this point :shock: Last night a friend of my son picked up my wip on the shawl (not on needle because the cord broke) (Okay, I got so upset that I pulled it out and tossed it in the dumpster along with the rest of the set, not smart I know but boy I felt better) anyway, he was admiring the work (mom knits) he said wait you have a string in here.. before I could say anything.. he pulled it out... ohhhhh well... when the Addi's arrive tomorrow I shall start anew, they always say the 30th time is the charm right?????????  :XD:
> ...


 :XD:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Debiknit said:


> Marianne, I'm so sorry. You need to hide your work when not working on it. If his mother knits he should have know better than to touch your shawl. Maybe you should try a smaller, easier, different project to get all the bad vibes out of there. Then get back to your shawl when you are more relaxed.
> Sometimes you just can't force your way thru a project. I wish you the best on whatever you decide to do.


I have many WIP's that I use when I get to bogged down with the shawl, truly this has been a nightmare for me so many things have happened I really thought it was an omen that I was not to make this. I had decided to cease and desist all work on it. One night I had finished a simple scarf, went to put the leftover yarn away and saw the yarn for the Alex. My son told me that nothing had ever beaten me before he was surprised that I had developed this problem with a project. So, I prayed about it, then knit a prayer shawl for a friend in chemo. She came over and was leafing through my patterns and she saw the Alex, asked if I had made this yet. Long story short, she told me I should work the pattern the same way I did her prayer shawl. I am no longer stressing, I laugh if I find a mistake and can easily frog or tink back. This is fun and I am finding I am learning so much that I NEED to make this shawl. We all learn from our mistakes and trust me I am learning a lot, patience most of all!! Thank you for your concerns, I always try to keep my posts upbeat and positive, sorry if a negative has come through in some way.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Marianne: your posts are always inspirational to me. I am having physical problems with the challenges of MS and RA. I made a serious mistake and had to frog and then rip my Alex completely out. I am taking the high road like you did and I know that I will finish this shawl soon. Thanks and good luck!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> Marianne: your posts are always inspirational to me. I am having physical problems with the challenges of MS and RA. I made a serious mistake and had to frog and then rip my Alex completely out. I am taking the high road like you did and I know that I will finish this shawl soon. Thanks and good luck!


Hey umozabeads, we WILL do this  and you my friend are an inspiration to me as well!! RA is really kicking today, have a weather front over us and it just makes for a day to be in the recliner with the heating pad and ice bags swapping out now and then! Hope you have a good day!!! Frog on my sister in Shawville, we shall tink when we have to, together till we both finish this beautiful creation that Dee blessed us with :XD: :XD:


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

aww shucks! you have made me laugh and cry at the same time. You know my mom's family is from Moultrie, GA. My grandfather was one of last Cherokees to leave the state during WWII.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

We haven't been able to find out more but the story is that my Great Great Grandmother was Cherokee and from this area also, the hard part about finding out is that they changed names when they got settled in Arkansas. My GG Grandfather met her here in GA, after they wed they moved to his family home in Arkansas. Not really sure how many GG there are, LOL... I have read a lot of the history of this area, gives me chills to think about most of it.


----------



## Carolannknits (Aug 24, 2011)

Does anyone know if there is a video or instruction anywhere on how to repair a dropped YO?


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi, everybody!

Finished Chart 5, completed Rows 1-4 of Chart 6, and I have a question:

What do I do with the 'extra' stitch at the beginning of Row 5 (the *L* increase, and the 'extra' stitch at the end of the same row, the *R* increase? A total of four such increases were made while working Row 3, two stitches on each side of the shawl.

I haven't a clue as to how to proceed. I made the four increases according to instructions but do not know how to work those increases on Row 5. Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

GrannyGoode said:


> Hi, everybody!
> 
> Finished Chart 5, completed Rows 1-4 of Chart 6, and I have a question:
> 
> ...


Hi. My internet service was out all day and just came back up.

Don't worry about the extra stitches. just work the charts as printed. As long as you put those increases in as shown, those stitches are accounted for in the next RS row. The stitches were added for the pattern to line up properly. You are fine!



Carolannknits said:


> Does anyone know if there is a video or instruction anywhere on how to repair a dropped YO?


Can you tell us a little more detail? Where was it dropped, how far down, where in the pattern, etc.?

----------

Marianne, I don't even know what to say, except again, your attitude is exemplary, and I would like to kill that child on your behalf. Was he dropped on his head as a child? Jeez.


----------



## Carolannknits (Aug 24, 2011)

stevieland said:


> GrannyGoode said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, everybody!
> ...


I am on chart 6, row 17 and somehow I dropped a YO most likely from the previous pattern row.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Carolannknits said:


> I am on chart 6, row 17 and somehow I dropped a YO most likely from the previous pattern row.


Here is a video that shows how to add missing yarn overs, and I think the concept is the same as what you are talking about:






While I was searching, I found this:

Fixing a stitch several rows down http://www.knittinghelp.com/video/play/correcting-a-stitch-several-rows-back


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

stevieland said:


> GrannyGoode said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, everybody!
> ...


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Oh my! I laughed out loud at Dee's question of that boy who pulled the "loose yarn "being dropped on his head as a child!
I love how everyone is staying with the shawl even when it seems impossible... Shifting from completion to process (the opportunity to make that yarn last SUCH a long time!) has helped me not feel frustrated and mad about making mistakes and having to do-over.
Never heard of the spray starch trick! Brilliant!
On to chart 3 second time around... Slow but steady.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Not sure if I am just determined or insane at this point :shock: Last night a friend of my son picked up my wip on the shawl (not on needle because the cord broke) (Okay, I got so upset that I pulled it out and tossed it in the dumpster along with the rest of the set, not smart I know but boy I felt better) anyway, he was admiring the work (mom knits) he said wait you have a string in here.. before I could say anything.. he pulled it out... ohhhhh well... when the Addi's arrive tomorrow I shall start anew, they always say the 30th time is the charm right?????????  :XD:
> (more like 20 but thought the 30 sounded better.. LOL :lol:


Oooooh, I feel your pain! I am so sorry this happened to you! I admire your forbearance, since apparently the friend is still alive and kicking. Are you going to make him do penance by taking knitting lessons? Bet he has already learned lesson #1, never touch anyone's knitting unless and until invited!!! And now he knows what a lifeline is, right?:thumbup:
I managed to mess up my own shawl about that many times without anyone else's help, but for the last week it has gone ok. I'm now on the second repeat of chart 2. I'm actually going to take a break from lace for a while and learn Entrelac, I started at my class today.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Well, I have not received any notices from this KAL for at least a week and then I left for a short holiday (fri to Mon) in NY. Still no notifications - clicked on the "unwatch" heading and got warning that I would not receive any more notices if I proceeded. Maybe I am clicking on the wrong place in the wrong place? Must look into this. Nice weather in NY - bad arthritis in left ankle. Got only one day of siteseeing in but did see main points of interest. - spent second day in hotel with book and a new shawl project - Travelling Woman - Scared to take Alex with me - so had my first experience trying a shawl that had some pattern work on the purl row. Proved to myself I could use graph patterns from another designer. Not finished with this shawl yet as it is now taking second place to my resting Alex. I made a bit of headway on the 5th graph again before I left and will be picking it up again tomorrow night. 

Sharon - beautiful pink shawl - I knew you could do it! 

The Grape: Nice white shawl and beautiful work.

Britgirl - wonderful shawl. I must try cream on the next one. 

Welcome Geno - you have found a good place to be in. A lady in my knitting group also has COPD and so I know a little about what you cope with.

Jan 1 ce - nice 2 shawls - love the Black one!

GrannyGoode - went through a bad marriage years ago. Know exactly how you feel. The Scottish Grit gets you through a heck of a lot. Be carefull and be safe. Huggs.

Dee - so glad you are making a diversified shawl. Sounds like fun. Also sounds like you are having fun with rip-outs, hubby, and all the shawlettes boo-boos. So far I have been good - but saying that --- my turn is next? I'm sure that you will help me too. 

Well - on to checking out the right "watch" button to push.


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

BlueButterfly said:


> Well, I have not received any notices from this KAL for at least a week and then I left for a short holiday (fri to Mon) in NY. Still no notifications - clicked on the "unwatch" heading and got warning that I would not receive any more notices if I proceeded. Maybe I am clicking on the wrong place in the wrong place? Must look into this. Nice weather in NY - bad arthritis in left ankle. Got only one day of siteseeing in but did see main points of interest. - spent second day in hotel with book and a new shawl project - Travelling Woman - Scared to take Alex with me - so had my first experience trying a shawl that had some pattern work on the purl row. Proved to myself I could use graph patterns from another designer. Not finished with this shawl yet as it is now taking second place to my resting Alex. I made a bit of headway on the 5th graph again before I left and will be picking it up again tomorrow night.
> 
> Sharon - beautiful pink shawl - I knew you could do it!
> 
> ...


Aparently this has happened to a few people and they found by clicking unwatch and then clicking watch again it started to work again for them - hope this helps


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Marianne, I don't even know what to say, except again, your attitude is exemplary, and I would like to kill that child on your behalf. Was he dropped on his head as a child? Jeez.


> LOL he probably was and he did leave here alive and unharmed. My son leaves today for a new job, I refuse to say he is moving until after Saturday (still kinda hopeful he'll change his mind). His friends have been in and out for the past week saying their goodbyes and well wishes. I did talk to the young man's mom, she called to apologize, she had never used a lifeline.. I explained how it works, (can you imagine me teaching someone??? ) wish she lived closer so I could have a knitting partner!
> Off for awhile.. time to get into the morning routine!!


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

Anyway, Jan, your shawls rock! The black Ashton looks just fine..... all "mistakes" should look that good. We call that kind of mistake a design decision, by the way. I think it looks pretty cool, actually. No one would ever know it wasn't mean to be that way. And your Alex is lovely as well. What pretty colors.

Thanks Dee, I must remember 'design decision' for future shawls LOL I loved doing the black Ashton which surprised me, think I might try a black Alexandra when I get time.

Looking forward to your new design but may have to start another of yours if I get finished with all my Alex's.

Jan xx


----------



## vlvanslyke (Feb 3, 2012)

This forum is the best in the world only because of all of you. Thank you thank you for being there. 

Like MEknitter I was having a HIGH anxiety attack when I got to chart 5. I am a "using a stitch marker" knitter (this helped me big time in making sure the stitches were correct for each repeat) and once I got to chart 5 I was thrown by not having the markers align with chart. 

So thanks for the affirmation on repositioning my markers. Hearing there was no shame in moving those puppies certainly relieved my stress. I mean after all it is a triangular shawl, I have reached the begining of the border, so of the the stitches will have a new flow. 

Dee's pattern is so fun and addictive with the well given directions and clear charts. I am approaching the completion of the Alexander now and have already chosen the yarn for her Ashton to do along with her Edwina. Yes I am being a little pig with my lace shawl knitting. LOL I've gotta have it. 

Happy knitting!


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

Yippee --- another section done! Finished chart 4 this morning and my lifeline is safely inserted --- on to chart 5 this evening. I have read that there was some confusion with the markers in this chart and "borrowing" form one repeat into the other. Something my sister does in lace knitting is to place the markers after each repeat so as to keep track of the repeat sections but then she drops them all off (except for the center stitch markers) on the purl row. Then when she is knitting the next pattern row, she again uses them to keep track of then number of repeated sections. Is this a trick of the trade that would help here or not? Thanks!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

roed2er said:


> Yippee --- another section done! Finished chart 4 this morning and my lifeline is safely inserted --- on to chart 5 this evening. I have read that there was some confusion with the markers in this chart and "borrowing" form one repeat into the other. Something my sister does in lace knitting is to place the markers after each repeat so as to keep track of the repeat sections but then she drops them all off (except for the center stitch markers) on the purl row. Then when she is knitting the next pattern row, she again uses them to keep track of then number of repeated sections. Is this a trick of the trade that would help here or not? Thanks!


I don't know if it's a trick of the trade, but that is certainly what I do, especially when it's a tricky section and want to know a safe point to check back to.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

roed2er said:


> Yippee --- another section done! Finished chart 4 this morning and my lifeline is safely inserted --- on to chart 5 this evening. I have read that there was some confusion with the markers in this chart and "borrowing" form one repeat into the other. Something my sister does in lace knitting is to place the markers after each repeat so as to keep track of the repeat sections but then she drops them all off (except for the center stitch markers) on the purl row. Then when she is knitting the next pattern row, she again uses them to keep track of then number of repeated sections. Is this a trick of the trade that would help here or not? Thanks!


That is an excellent idea!!! That is much more flexible in regards to the pattern.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

When giving me instructions to drive somewhere, people often use street names or mileage, which drives me nuts. I know other people get to where they are going using these instructions, but my brain gets all muddled with them. Now if they use landmarks, I get there in much happier shape. 

I find that I knit the same way I drive. I watch for the "landmarks" in the last right side row(s) and if they don't line up, I know I've made a wrong stitch. 

I think knitting from a graph is more using a a map to drive somewhere. The "driver" can see the map and find where she/he is and then what she/he has to do to get where she/he's going. I don't know what my poor brain is going to do if I have to knit something from written instructions after working from Dee's awesome graphs. You've spoiled me, Dee!!!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> When giving me instructions to drive somewhere, people often use street names or mileage, which drives me nuts. I know other people get to where they are going using these instructions, but my brain gets all muddled with them. Now if they use landmarks, I get there in much happier shape.
> 
> I find that I knit the same way I drive. I watch for the "landmarks" in the last right side row(s) and if they don't line up, I know I've made a wrong stitch.
> 
> I think knitting from a graph is more using a a map to drive somewhere. The "driver" can see the map and find where she/he is and then what she/he has to do to get where she/he's going. I don't know what my poor brain is going to do if I have to knit something from written instructions after working from Dee's awesome graphs. You've spoiled me, Dee!!!


Now that is a great analogy. Great to think of it as a map with landmarks. I never DREAMED I would prefer chart knitting over written instructions, but it's happening.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Pacific Rose, I, too, like your analogy! I'm a map person, and I like seeing where I've been and where I'm going.

When I started the Ashton, I took Dee's instructions and tips to heart. If she said to do or not to do "XYZ", that's what I tried to do or avoid. I think there are many shawlettes like me. Because I did that, I feel like I have better knitting habits and more confidence than if I hadn't.

Now, I'm thinking particularly about the use of markers. I only use them next to the side borders and on each side of the center stitch, right from the beginning. Knitting lace can be terrifying, and it sure had me intimidated, but I trusted Dee. She kept saying to "read" your knitting. When I was about halfway through the Ashton, it all clicked together and became easier. The use of markers would just be in the way and slow me down, and I think, they can cause confusion and be a pain in the @#$#[email protected] when there are decreases and the marker(s) sits in the way.

The same goes for counting the number of stitches in a row. At the same time "reading" the stitches clicked with me, I stopped counting stitches. I realized it was a waste of time. If I end up following the chart to the end of that row without extra stitches or too few, I knew logically that the stitch count was right on. Then, when I purled back, repeating the stitch sequence to myself backwards as I purled each stitch, it would all work out perfectly, or I'd find a missing yarnover. Of course, if I let my mind wander, it's a whole different story and all bets are off.

The only "crutch" I use is a lifeline, and frequently at that! One of these days I'll get brave and not use one. Guess I'll have to break down and get a can of spray starch.

Ah, yes, just remembered one more thing that really helped me a lot is what many Shawlettes have said over these many months is that we're not in a race. For me, when I try to knit fast (outside of Garter Stitch or Stockinette/Reverse Stockinette Stitch) I get into trouble! Tink or Frog City! I have to be very methodical and take it all step-by-step, or in lace knitting, stitch sequence by stitch sequence.

I hope that something I've said is a help. It's all a matter of getting over the hump, that steep learning curve. All we can do is forge on with sheer grit and determination and never allow frustration and anger to win the day. If we're tired, we just put the knitting down; if we're not and are still having a problem, still put it down, do something else for awhile, then come back.

It would probably behoove (love that word "behoove" ) us to reread Dee's instructions, especially her tips! The Ashton KAL (especially the first half) has *a lot* of valuable help and input from Dee.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Cathyann....You have evidently found your way to handle the most complicated knitting I know of...That is exciting.
Each of us needs to find what works for them and it may not be the same as the next guy but as long as it works that's what it's all about. 
I don't use a lifeline or markers unless the repeat is long and complicated. I read my pattern as I go along but I count on the purl side in a group (such as 8 stitch repeat) and count only to 8 each time taking note of where the yo's should be. When I get to the end of the row... I know I am right on count.
Doing shawls by Dee and using charts is very addictive. :thumbup:


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

CathyAnn & Nanciann,
If my son HEARS the instructions, he can do the project. One of my daughters has to READ the instructions. Me? I have to SEE it to do it, and no one had better be talking to me or pushing me to hurry, or forget it! Grandma taught me to knit by sitting across from me and I copied what her hands did. She was left handed, and it worked for us.

It's interesting how we each learn differently and need different things to help us with our knitting. 

I was reading some of the gals' comments about using markers after each repeat and remember using markers with different knitting projects, but tried with this lace knitting and find that they annoy me more than help. I do have to have one marker at the center increase, though. I haven't used a lifeline yet, but just watch, now that I've said it, I'll wish I had. 

Some gals can watch TV and knit without a problem. Others can't have the TV on or they'll have to frog. Regardless of the methods we use to help us with our addiction, we are producing some downright beautiful shawls.


----------



## rozzi80 (Mar 29, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> When giving me instructions to drive somewhere, people often use street names or mileage, which drives me nuts. I know other people get to where they are going using these instructions, but my brain gets all muddled with them. Now if they use landmarks, I get there in much happier shape.
> 
> I find that I knit the same way I drive. I watch for the "landmarks" in the last right side row(s) and if they don't line up, I know I've made a wrong stitch.
> 
> I think knitting from a graph is more using a a map to drive somewhere. The "driver" can see the map and find where she/he is and then what she/he has to do to get where she/he's going. I don't know what my poor brain is going to do if I have to knit something from written instructions after working from Dee's awesome graphs. You've spoiled me, Dee!!!


I agree with everyone else. Excellent analogy. I am accountant and work with databases. To me looking at something with columns and rows is just like breathing. I "think" in rows and columns or cells and tables so graphs are so much easier for me. Frankly, I never do lace patterns without a graph!!!


----------



## vlvanslyke (Feb 3, 2012)

I've found this discussion of stitch markers interesting. I use them mainly as point to double check my stitching for that repeat. The frequency of reading my knitting has made a life line unneccessary for me. the methodical process of reading my knitting at each marker;(i.e. have I stitched the repeat correctly? am I in line with the rows below?)has minimized tinking/frogging tremendously. Slow but steady. 

As a newbie, I'm comfortable with these baby steps for now. I don't think i would to like to place PMs every knit row though, but its all relative. Pick one, right? lol

Love love love the charts too. Can not imagine lace knitting in any other format. It's like a pull-thread/cross stitch chart. The stitched fabric on paper. So cool. 

Happy stitching!


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

As soon as I think I don't need a stitch marker, I do something stupid like pull the needle out of the stitches.
This time I managed to pick them all up okay. But Murphy's law says, no life line- I'm gonna getcha. I Will move the lifeline up more often now.


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

Oh bother!!! I've just spilled a full glass of water over my pattern and have gone to my backups to print another copy only to find I didn't backup my Shawl Patterns!!! 

When the laptop went away the other day to be sorted they had to do a full reformat so I backed up (well thought I did) everything to my removeable hard drive. BUT I can't find my shawl patterns.

Off to Ravelry to get the Ashton pattern, can I re-download the Alexandra?

Dee can you help, please.

Jan xx

Panic over, I've found them!! :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

jan1ce said:


> Oh bother!!! I've just spilled a full glass of water over my pattern and have gone to my backups to print another copy only to find I didn't backup my Shawl Patterns!!!
> 
> When the laptop went away the other day to be sorted they had to do a full reformat so I backed up (well thought I did) everything to my removeable hard drive. BUT I can't find my shawl patterns.
> 
> ...


Phewwwwwwww if you still have emails from Dee they should be easy to download .......should the same happen again


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

In light of Jan's message, if anyone loses their patterns PDFs, just email me at the address printed at the bottom of the pattern and I'll send another copy right away. I check my emails very often as long as I am awake. No worries!


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

stevieland said:


> In light of Jan's message, if anyone loses their patterns PDFs, just email me at the address printed at the bottom of the pattern and I'll send another copy right away. I check my emails very often as long as I am awake. No worries!


Dee you are one of a kind!! Thank you so much for all you have done and are doing for all of us.

I know I'm not alone in thinking that these last few months have been so enlightening for me in more ways than one. I have learnt a new skill and made many new friends along the way. This time of year is so depressing but it has flown by and now Spring is here and the days are bright and sunny.

Once again, thank you

Jan xx


----------



## AverilC (May 13, 2011)

jan1ce said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> > In light of Jan's message, if anyone loses their patterns PDFs, just email me at the address printed at the bottom of the pattern and I'll send another copy right away. I check my emails very often as long as I am awake. No worries!
> ...


Jan, I just so agree with you. It has been wonderful learning this new skill and following along with everybody who has been making Dee's shawls.

Spring is still thinking about it here. We had some wonderful weather a few weeks ago, now it is raining every day interspersed with sunny spells. Shouldn't complain though, because we have a hose pipe ban and about half of the UK has been officially listed as suffering a drought.

Sharon


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Debiknit said:


> As soon as I think I don't need a stitch marker, I do something stupid like pull the needle out of the stitches.
> This time I managed to pick them all up okay. But Murphy's law says, no life line- I'm gonna getcha. I Will move the lifeline up more often now.


I agree with you about lifelines. With a complicated pattern, especially, I put in lifelines about every six to eight rows and leave it there! I've moved lifelines up and then found I had to frog back to an area before that! It's fortunately been awhile since that happened, but for me, the use of lifelines is almost superstitious! However, the shawl I'm currently working on has a very simple lace pattern using DK weight yarn, so I'm not so paranoid and haven't used a lifeline (knock on wood - head). If it were lace weight, YIKES!


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

I usually make a second copy of the shawl patterns. I put each copy in a plastic page sleeve for protection but if that fails me for some reason on the one in use, I have my second copy in a 3 ring binder. Mind you, I have 2 large 3 ring binders full of shawl pattrns. No telling when I will get them all done.



jan1ce said:


> Oh bother!!! I've just spilled a full glass of water over my pattern and have gone to my backups to print another copy only to find I didn't backup my Shawl Patterns!!!
> 
> When the laptop went away the other day to be sorted they had to do a full reformat so I backed up (well thought I did) everything to my removeable hard drive. BUT I can't find my shawl patterns.
> 
> ...


----------



## PATCHER (Dec 13, 2011)

I am on my 2nd lace shawl , the Alexandra. New at lace knitting. My Ashly was done in fingering wt., this one is in lace wt.. My vision is weak right now and I was making many errors. After frogging again & again, I thought what to do, what to do?? Well, I am now using a lifeline every purl row and haven't had to frog again since. Time consuming? A little but not as much as frogging five or six rows at a time. I will be very happy when my new glasses get here!!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I am currrently working on an Alexandra shawl and shawlette and really loving doing them. 
Here is a pic of the Wilshire shawlette that I just finished blocking. It was done in Knitpicks Palette (100% wool)colour Edamame on size 5 needles, and I used 447 yards. Now that I have done it, I have decided I would like to do the Wilshire shawl too. Previously, my preference was for the shawlettes, but I am definitely finding that I am liking the shawls too. Each has its own place in one's wardrobe!

Sue


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Great work lovely colour


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Lovely colour and great knitting.



britgirl said:


> I am currrently working on an Alexandra shawl and shawlette and really loving doing them.
> Here is a pic of the Wilshire shawlette that I just finished blocking. It was done in Knitpicks Palette (100% wool)colour Edamame on size 5 needles, and I used 447 yards. Now that I have done it, I have decided I would like to do the Wilshire shawl too. Previously, my preference was for the shawlettes, but I am definitely finding that I am liking the shawls too. Each has its own place in one's wardrobe!
> 
> Sue


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Such a beautiful job, Sue. The blocking and your knitting are just perfect. I love the light color, especially now for this time of year.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Sue, your Wilshire Shawlette is lovely! You knit beautifully. I knit the shawl, and it is my favorite. 

I didn't know you could knit it as a shawlette. What part did you decrease or cut out to make it smaller?

How did you like knitting with the KnitPicks Palette yarn? I've been looking at it -- such great colors!


----------



## Gmaj (Nov 19, 2011)

This is especially for CathyAnn ( and anyone else who loves words) I also like that word "behooves" Here is what comes to mind when I hear it "There is so much good in the worst of us and so much bad in the best of us, it ill behooves any of us to find fault with the rest of us". 
Now, how I solved the frustrations of lace knitting for me. First, I enlarge the chart by 30%. Then I color the squares, red for right slant decreases, blue for the left decreases, green for double decreases. The knit squares I leave white, and the yarn overs I color in the circle with black. I find I respond to colors more quickly than the tiny symbols. Also, I use post-it-notes to cover up rows to come, so I see only the row I am working on and the rows below it. I was having a really difficult time until I came up with this method, but now I am thoroughly enjoying lace shawls.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> Sue, your Wilshire Shawlette is lovely! You knit beautifully. I knit the shawl, and it is my favorite.
> 
> I didn't know you could knit it as a shawlette. What part did you decrease or cut out to make it smaller?
> 
> How did you like knitting with the KnitPicks Palette yarn? I've been looking at it -- such great colors!


Thanks Cathy Ann. I had PMd Dee a month or so ago asking if it was possible to knit it as a shawlette. I had already bought the shawl pattern, but wasn't sure if it was going to be too long for me as I am short. However, I think now, having knit the Alexandra shawl and a couple of shawlettes that a shawl would be fine. Anyway I had asked if it was doable as a shawlette and she said that it had been knit as a test knit too. Had she not had charts for it, I would not have wanted to adapt it, as the lacy parts had different pattern repeats (one was 8 stitches and the other 16 stitches. Check out "Test knit Wilshire shawl and shawlette" in the Pictures forum. She did have the charts for it and sent them to me. I would imagine if you have the Wilshire pattern already that she would send you the shawlette charts too.
At first I thought the Palette was rough (probably so compared to some of the wool/nylon mixes), but actually I like it and am very happy with the feel of it after blocking. Just as well as I had bought Palette in two other colours for shawls!

Sue


----------



## rozzi80 (Mar 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I am currrently working on an Alexandra shawl and shawlette and really loving doing them.
> Here is a pic of the Wilshire shawlette that I just finished blocking. It was done in Knitpicks Palette (100% wool)colour Edamame on size 5 needles, and I used 447 yards. Now that I have done it, I have decided I would like to do the Wilshire shawl too. Previously, my preference was for the shawlettes, but I am definitely finding that I am liking the shawls too. Each has its own place in one's wardrobe!
> 
> Sue


Great workmanship, britgirl! I agree, both shawls and shawlettes have their own uses.


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

Beautiful Sue and just the colour I'm looking for. You say it's not as soft as other yarns you use, is it scratchy? I've long been allergic to wool but the new yarns they are bringing out are not affecting me but if Pallette is rough it may not be for me. 

I dont know if I should start another shawl or hang on for the new pattern that Dee is working on. I have some yarn on order for an Alexandra Shawl but fancy a different pattern. It's for a birthday at the beginning of June, can't remember if Dee said she was hoping for end of April with the new pattern. Decisions, decisions!!! LOL

Jan xx


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> > Sue, your Wilshire Shawlette is lovely! You knit beautifully. I knit the shawl, and it is my favorite.
> ...


Thanks for the info, Sue! I will order the palette yarn.
The yarn I used on my Wilshire is also rough -- Online Supersocke 100. After soaking in Eucalan before blocking, it is softer too. I really like it!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

jan1ce said:


> Beautiful Sue and just the colour I'm looking for. You say it's not as soft as other yarns you use, is it scratchy? I've long been allergic to wool but the new yarns they are bringing out are not affecting me but if Pallette is rough it may not be for me.
> 
> I dont know if I should start another shawl or hang on for the new pattern that Dee is working on. I have some yarn on order for an Alexandra Shawl but fancy a different pattern. It's for a birthday at the beginning of June, can't remember if Dee said she was hoping for end of April with the new pattern. Decisions, decisions!!! LOL
> 
> Jan xx


I think if I was allergic to wool I would avoid it. It does feel softer after being soaked in Eucalan and being blocked, but it definitely has a rougher feel to knit than some of the mixes. At first I thought it was going to bother my hands, but it seemed ok. Maybe I would not knit it in winter when the air is so much drier. I am currently knitting a wool/cashmere and nylon mix and that is so soft and nice to knit with.

Sue


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Great job BritGirl and I love that color.


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

Britgirl!!! Your Wilshire shawlette is gorgeous!!! I used KnitPicks Palette for my first Alexandra shawlette (chicory colorway) and liked it a lot. The stitch definition is great and yes, it softens after good soak. I have already ordered and received two more colorways...


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Yummy color and excellent knitting! Congrats!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Sue, Your Wilshire Shawlette is awesome and is so pretty in that color. You know, you're a trouble maker. Now Dee will have a run on Wilshire purchases and extra charts for the shawlette version, and the rest of us are going to be knitting double time trying to get the shawls we are now knitting done quicker so we can do a Wilshire, too.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful work Britgirl....Betty would be so proud of you...if only she knew,,xxx


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

That is stunning!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I am currrently working on an Alexandra shawl and shawlette and really loving doing them.
> Here is a pic of the Wilshire shawlette that I just finished blocking. It was done in Knitpicks Palette (100% wool)colour Edamame on size 5 needles, and I used 447 yards. Now that I have done it, I have decided I would like to do the Wilshire shawl too. Previously, my preference was for the shawlettes, but I am definitely finding that I am liking the shawls too. Each has its own place in one's wardrobe!
> 
> Sue


WOW!! This is stunning. I love that color and your knitting is really exquisite. What a cute shawlette! It turned out great. Glad the charts worked out for you.

FYI, anyone who has the Wilshire pattern that wants the shawlette charts, just PM me and I'll send them to you. I plan on updating the pattern later this spring when I have the time.


----------



## rozzi80 (Mar 29, 2011)

stevieland said:


> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> > I am currrently working on an Alexandra shawl and shawlette and really loving doing them.
> ...


Stevieland. . . when do you find time to sleep?


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Nice shawlette Sue. I did my Alex in palette yarn and really liked it. Your knitting is so even and the blocking is so precise. Nicely done. Beautiful work.
Debi


----------



## Quitnknit (Jun 8, 2011)

Britgirl - Your Wilshire is gorgeous! Have the yarn and hope to start mine soon.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Just saw this today on the digest and thought it most interesting...A way to tink back to a stockinette row without tinking. I might just try this sometime.


----------



## Carolannknits (Aug 24, 2011)

Finished my Alexandra. Never thought I would get through chart 5. I'm sure there are mistakes, but I can live with them. Very happy with the way it turned out.
It measured 55 x 35. I used Madelinetosh Merino Light, Bloombury. The picture is a little lighter then the actual shawl.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

congrats and well done


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

Wow - I really like the subtle coloring of the Madelinetosh Merino Light, Bloombury --- so pretty and spring like! Nice Job. I just finished chart 5 this morning and have my life line in - ready to start chart 6. I am really hoping mine turns out even half as nice as all the others. Debi


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Great job, Carolann. That is such a lovely color. Isn't it strange how some yarns just don't show their true color when you take a photo. Bloombury has a really gentle shading of Spring colors.


----------



## Lyndee (Nov 5, 2011)

I am finally finished with my Alexandra. Its on the blocking mats now. It was fun to do and I really like how it turned out, even with the frustration of frogging back the 7 rows that I previously showed  My heart attack has subsided.
Jaggerspun Zephyr Laceweight, approximately 1.9 oz but then doubled. About 61" x 34"


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

Love the color. Beautiful.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Carolannknits said:


> Finished my Alexandra. Never thought I would get through chart 5. I'm sure there are mistakes, but I can live with them. Very happy with the way it turned out.
> It measured 55 x 35. I used Madelinetosh Merino Light, Bloombury. The picture is a little lighter then the actual shawl.


Fabulous!! I sure don't see any mistakes. You did a great job. What a pretty color, the yarn is a perfect choice. That is really a beautiful shawlette!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Lyndee said:


> I am finally finished with my Alexandra. Its on the blocking mats now. It was fun to do and I really like how it turned out, even with the frustration of frogging back the 7 rows that I previously showed  My heart attack has subsided.
> Jaggerspun Zephyr Laceweight, approximately 1.9 oz but then doubled. About 61" x 34"


All is well that ends well, and this certainly ended well. Love the purple. (I am wearing a purple Zephyr shawl right now!) You have to show us another pic when she is off the mats, please? Really, really pretty.


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

Carolann congratulations on finishing your beautiful shawl. The yarn colour is really nice with the subtle changes.

Jan xx


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

Lyndee, lovely shawl. I love the blue and there are more shades I like as well,did you have any problems with using your yarn doubled? I've been looking at Zephyr Laceweight for Edwina but didn't think to use it doubled for others. 

What's next??

Jan xx


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm currently browsing Yarn Paradise and found this yarn
http://www.yarn-paradise.com/luxury-premium-yarns-baby-alpaca-superfine-green

Do you think it would be suitable for Alexandra? Mum wants a green shawl next and I think this is a nice shade.

Any advise appreciated, thanks

Jan xx


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Carolann, your Alexandra is stunning! The color, Bloombury, sure has a delicate look to it -- perfect for the Alexandra.

Lyndee, I sure like your Alexandra too! Love the purple. I'm also wondering about using the Zepher doubled. Is there any difficulty in that? I have some of that yarn on order for the Glenallen when Dee is ready to make the pattern available. Being able to use it doubled or not sure gives the yarn flexibility.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Carolannknits said:


> Finished my Alexandra. Never thought I would get through chart 5. I'm sure there are mistakes, but I can live with them. Very happy with the way it turned out.
> It measured 55 x 35. I used Madelinetosh Merino Light, Bloombury. The picture is a little lighter then the actual shawl.


Beautiful colours. You did a great job!

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Lyndee said:


> I am finally finished with my Alexandra. Its on the blocking mats now. It was fun to do and I really like how it turned out, even with the frustration of frogging back the 7 rows that I previously showed  My heart attack has subsided.
> Jaggerspun Zephyr Laceweight, approximately 1.9 oz but then doubled. About 61" x 34"


Lyndee, love the colour. You did a great job. So you doubled the laceweight?

Sue


----------



## Lyndee (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks! I had no problems using it doubled. It helped me some because I had a hard time with it singgle strand, I could probably do better with it now, with all this practice


----------



## Lyndee (Nov 5, 2011)

Yes, I did, just because I was having a hard time seeing it, so I wound two strands together to make it a little thicker.


----------



## Lyndee (Nov 5, 2011)

It was not difficult at all, I wound two strands together into one cake.. The only thing I might have done differently if I had one, was to change to a US4 needle. I used a 3


----------



## Lyndee (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks Dee, and everyone for your lovely comments! Yes I will get a picture of it dry, hopefully tomorrow.

I can't honestly say it is without errors, though. But I think it turned out pretty well, all things considered  Thanks again Dee, for giving us all the help in gaining confidence in lace work!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

First of all THANK YOU nanciann for the You Tube video on frogging that is absolutely excellent! Second love both of the shawls wonderful colors!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

nanciann said:


> Just saw this today on the digest and thought it most interesting...A way to tink back to a stockinette row without tinking. I might just try this sometime.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Grammy Bert (Apr 13, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

Have been slow, but steady concentrating on the Alexandra
Shawlette. So, here it is! Used Ella Rae Lace Merino, Size 5
Needle. Thanks to Dee, I have now made two lace shawlettes,
Ashton and Alexandra.

Grammy Bert


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

beautiful color,wtg!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Grammy Bert said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Have been slow, but steady concentrating on the Alexandra
> Shawlette. So, here it is! Used Ella Rae Lace Merino, Size 5
> ...


WOW! Gorgeous color! Grammy Bert, standing ovation for you. Your blocking is wonderful. Love it. :thumbup:


----------



## AverilC (May 13, 2011)

Lovely Grammy Bert,


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Lyndee, great job and a beautiful color. 

Grammy Bert, great job as well another beautiful color.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Grammy Bert, What a beautiful shawl. Love the colours!

Sue


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Fantastic colour knitting and blocking


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

All of the shawls are BEAUTIFUL!!
I have to re-block mine; didn't do it right.
But this week is crazy, so it will have to wait.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Lovely shawl. Great blocking and colour - so suttle.



Carolannknits said:


> Finished my Alexandra. Never thought I would get through chart 5. I'm sure there are mistakes, but I can live with them. Very happy with the way it turned out.
> It measured 55 x 35. I used Madelinetosh Merino Light, Bloombury. The picture is a little lighter then the actual shawl.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Lyndee - lovely shawl - great blocking and nice colour.



Lyndee said:


> I am finally finished with my Alexandra. Its on the blocking mats now. It was fun to do and I really like how it turned out, even with the frustration of frogging back the 7 rows that I previously showed  My heart attack has subsided.
> Jaggerspun Zephyr Laceweight, approximately 1.9 oz but then doubled. About 61" x 34"


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

GrammyBert - Wonderful colour - great knitting and blocking. It certainly looks warm.



Grammy Bert said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Have been slow, but steady concentrating on the Alexandra
> Shawlette. So, here it is! Used Ella Rae Lace Merino, Size 5
> ...


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

Grammy Bert what a gorgeous shawl, love the colour.

Jan xx


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

GrammyBert, the shawlette turned out perfect in every way. The color is yummy - like orange sherbet with vanilla ice cream! What brand is the yarn, what is the weight, and how much did you use?


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow, did not have a chance to check our KAL for a day and so many new creations!!! Standing ovation for everyone!!!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

SunsetKnitting said:


> Wow, did not have a chance to check our KAL for a day and so many new creations!!! Standing ovation for everyone!!!


Here Here sunset....here here!!!!


----------



## vlvanslyke (Feb 3, 2012)

Gmaj said:


> This is especially for CathyAnn ( and anyone else who loves words) I also like that word "behooves" Here is what comes to mind when I hear it "There is so much good in the worst of us and so much bad in the best of us, it ill behooves any of us to find fault with the rest of us".
> Now, how I solved the frustrations of lace knitting for me. First, I enlarge the chart by 30%. Then I color the squares, red for right slant decreases, blue for the left decreases, green for double decreases. The knit squares I leave white, and the yarn overs I color in the circle with black. I find I respond to colors more quickly than the tiny symbols. Also, I use post-it-notes to cover up rows to come, so I see only the row I am working on and the rows below it. I was having a really difficult time until I came up with this method, but now I am thoroughly enjoying lace shawls.


Yes my method is very similar and it has made a world of difference. And love your use of the great word "behooves."


----------



## Bethknits79 (Jul 19, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> SunsetKnitting said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, did not have a chance to check our KAL for a day and so many new creations!!! Standing ovation for everyone!!!
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Wow! Lovely shawls Ladies! Love the colors and all of your knit and blocking is great! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Been a bit busy and so had a lot of pages of post to read through. 
Nan, checked out that you tube video. I've always pick up my stitches that way on plain knitting that way, but boy it sure would be a challenge with fine lace weight yarn plain or with pattern!


----------



## Jenwild (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi Jan

I have just bought that exact yarn from Paradise yarns and the color is really very nice, I intend to use it for a shawl, not sure which one yet as I'm still working on Alex although I am up to chart 5 now. I am really no expert on shawls or yarns but I don't see any problems with it, the yarn I'm using now splits a lot it's a baby yarn and it does give me some trouble, the alpaca doesn't look like that will be a problem, so I'm keen to start.

Grammy Bert, Lyndee, Carolann and Sue your shawls are just lovely, as I've said I am just about to start chart 5, I have to say I was feeling fairly comfortable with the knitting but from the comments on here in the last little while it looks like I need to pay particular attention as things may be about to get a whole lot more tricky !!


----------



## Jenwild (Aug 9, 2011)

Jan

I've just looked at the paradise yarn site and that particular yarn is on special today ( for another 24 hours anyway )for $5.99 a pack down from $19.99..................just gotta love a bargain !!

And it is truly very pretty !!!


----------



## Grammy Bert (Apr 13, 2011)

Thank you, thank you, thank you!

Grammy Bert


----------



## rozzi80 (Mar 29, 2011)

Carolannknits and Lyndee -- both of your shawls are beautiful! So wonderful to see the finished pictures. It helps me get through knitting mine. 

Can't wait to get my finished with mine -- I hit the 50% mark yesterday!


----------



## rozzi80 (Mar 29, 2011)

jan1ce said:


> I'm currently browsing Yarn Paradise and found this yarn
> http://www.yarn-paradise.com/luxury-premium-yarns-baby-alpaca-superfine-green
> 
> Do you think it would be suitable for Alexandra? Mum wants a green shawl next and I think this is a nice shade.
> ...


I like the tonal quality of the yarn. It certainly does not look too fuzzy.


----------



## rozzi80 (Mar 29, 2011)

Grammy Bert said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Have been slow, but steady concentrating on the Alexandra
> Shawlette. So, here it is! Used Ella Rae Lace Merino, Size 5
> ...


Grammy Bert! What a beautiful colored Alexandra. That is one I will have to remember for a future product. Gorgeous.


----------



## Jenwild (Aug 9, 2011)

rozzi80 said:


> jan1ce said:
> 
> 
> > I'm currently browsing Yarn Paradise and found this yarn
> ...


No it's not fuzzy at all


----------



## Carolannknits (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks to all for the nice comments on my shawl. It was fun to knit and a good challenge for me.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jan1ce said:


> I'm currently browsing Yarn Paradise and found this yarn
> http://www.yarn-paradise.com/luxury-premium-yarns-baby-alpaca-superfine-green
> 
> Do you think it would be suitable for Alexandra? Mum wants a green shawl next and I think this is a nice shade.
> ...


What a deal! I think that yarn would look great. Nice color too. The weight is fine also.


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

OK Just ordered it! Thanks everyone.

Jan xx


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Carolann, love the color of your Alex. Your stitches are so perfect. Very nice work.
Lyndee, I can't believe you used two strands together for this shawl. Lovely work, nice color also. I would have loops all over that I would have missed. You did good.
GrammyBert, Such a nice color, your shawl turned out beautiful. Love these gentle color changes in the yarns. Nice job.


----------



## MEknitter (Mar 28, 2011)

Beautiful shawlette, Sue! I love the color, too - so fitting for this time of year 

Edited: Sorry, I'm trying to keep up with all the gorgeous shawls that I'm seeing! 

Carolannknits, Lyndee, Grammy Bert: The colors of your shawls take my breath away! I wish I had one of each - and the stitches and blocking are lovely. Congratulations, everyone!


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Carolannknits said:


> Finished my Alexandra. Never thought I would get through chart 5. I'm sure there are mistakes, but I can live with them. Very happy with the way it turned out.
> It measured 55 x 35. I used Madelinetosh Merino Light, Bloombury. The picture is a little lighter then the actual shawl.


Lovely! Really nice knitting and blocking! The color is great too!


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Lyndee-luscious color and knitting! Love the knitting blocks too!


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Grammy Bert- what a wonderful Shawlette! Very nice color. 
And your furniture is really nice too!


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

Can't believe it but my yarn has arrived. That must be some sort of record. Ordered it yesterday and it's here all the way from Turkey???

Jan xx


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Wow that was fast. What did you order?


----------



## AverilC (May 13, 2011)

Hi jan, that must be a record. I generally expect about 3 days from Turkey. Sharon


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

I ordered Alpaca Yarn in a lovely green, it's so soft, can't wait to get started.

Jan xx


----------



## AverilC (May 13, 2011)

look forward to seeing finished shawl


----------



## Grammy Bert (Apr 13, 2011)

Thank you! The yarn is Ella Rae Lace Merino - Lace Merino Multy,
Color 119. I used one skein for the shawlette.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

jan1ce said:


> Can't believe it but my yarn has arrived. That must be some sort of record. Ordered it yesterday and it's here all the way from Turkey???
> 
> Jan xx


That's incredible! Faster than some mailings in the UK itself!
Sue


----------



## Grammy Bert (Apr 13, 2011)

Again, thank you, thank you. I am still in a state of shock. I can't take my eyes off the Alexandra. Just hard to believe I did it! Everyone has been so complimentary. I'll take the standing ovation! Now, I am trying the Wilshire!


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday Dee!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

DanaKay said:


> Happy Birthday Dee!


Let me add my Happy Birthday wishes too, Dee. Hope you are having a wonderful, special day and really get to celebrate.
Sue


----------



## Jenwild (Aug 9, 2011)

jan1ce said:


> I ordered Alpaca Yarn in a lovely green, it's so soft, can't wait to get started.
> 
> Jan xx


Jan

I am so glad you liked your yarn I was in love with mine as soon as I saw it.


----------



## Jenwild (Aug 9, 2011)

Happy Happy Birthday Dee

I hope you get all the great things you deserve on your birthday !!

A progress report, I am now half way through chart 4 of Alex, and since my blunders in the beginning to get her started, about 5 restarts, I has going along really well and then can you believe it the two rows of plain knitting really bought me undone !! I had to frog back to the life line " Thank goodness for lifelines " and then tink again about 3 more times, I feel really dumb can you believe I was forgetting the YO at the beginning and I missed one on the last row of chart 3.....Oh well into the "pay attention" part again so let's hope it behaves now !!


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks for the birthday wishes!! I have been knitting my Nadira shawl (the second time) today and just relaxing and watching movies. I am on housework strike. It's only fair!!


----------



## Grammy Bert (Apr 13, 2011)

Happy, Happy Birthday, Dee!


----------



## Lyndee (Nov 5, 2011)

Have a wonderful relaxing birthday Dee!


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

The happiest of birthdays Dee. Thanks for your gift to us, these wonderful patterns to knit. Looking forward to starting on Alexandra, after Ashton


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

britgirl said:


> DanaKay said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Birthday Dee!
> ...


Happy, happy birthday!!!!!


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday to you. And Many More! Hope you went out for a while for a special meal - and a big piece of cake too.


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

Happy birthday!!! Hope you had an extra wonderful day!!


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday Dee, hope you have a wonderful day. Do something special. Housework strike! What is that? Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday Dee, hope you had a lovely day.

Jan xx


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Here's the Elizabeth that came off my needles last night. Unblocked, she measures 46 x 33 inches. The texture of the shawl as-is is so impressive that I'm almost tempted to not block her. The way each pattern section melts into the next is like a well choreographed dance. The lattice work edging was so beautiful that I added 4 rows (a pattern repeat.)

I used Hand Painted Lace Weight from Knit Picks. 2 skeins with 440 yard/50 grams each and had 1/4 ounce left of the 2nd skein. US #3 needles.


----------



## birdoffire (Jul 9, 2011)

Wow! Your Elizabeth is beautiful!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> Here's the Elizabeth that came off my needles last night. Unblocked, she measures 46 x 33 inches. The texture of the shawl as-is is so impressive that I'm almost tempted to not block her. The way each pattern section melts into the next is like a well choreographed dance. The lattice work edging was so beautiful that I added 4 rows (a pattern repeat.)
> 
> I used Hand Painted Lace Weight from Knit Picks. 2 skeins with 440 yard/50 grams each and had 1/4 ounce left of the 2nd skein. US #3 needles.


That is so cool!!! Thanks for sharing those pre-blocked pics--who knew?! I would have never thought to document that. The yarn really shows off the texture and is a great color. Wow.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Pacific Rose, the shawl is gorgeous without the blocking, but after blocking, I think it will be "to die for!"

With your excellent photos, the texture is as clear as if I were in the room, and I see exactly what you mean about the merging from one section to the next -- beautifully choreographed! Yes, yes, yes!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

One of these days, I'm going to get around to knitting that pattern. KnitPicks sure has beautiful yarns with great color choices. Yum!


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Pacific Rose, your shawl is so lovely and your description of the design is poetic. I love it! Maybe Dee should hire you to write the descriptions on her design pages! (I would as for a free shawl pattern with each!)


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm drooling! Beautiful, beautiful, magnificent!


----------



## PATCHER (Dec 13, 2011)

HELP NEEDED
Do any of you talented knitters read this sight on an Apple IPAD? I do but I can not figure out how to upload pictures. I have completed my Ashton and am on chart 4 of my Alexandra. I would like to share my pictures but can't figure out how. It is different than a regular computer. Can anyone help me?


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments. 

Our 2 year old granddaughter is my entertainment for the day, so getting to the blocking process had to wait until my "helper" was napping. She ate her "spit pea soup" (Not a type-O. That's how she says it. Real appetizing, right?) This little Angel climbs into her cradle with a smile on her face and falls to sleep without a peep! And this Grandma knows to count her blessings. Anyway, Miss Elizabeth is barely straining at a blocked 38x76. We'll see what she rebounds to once dry.

As I was knitting, I kept thinking about the gansey cardigan that is waiting impatiently for me to get back to it. The texture of these unblocked lace stitches tempts me to use some of them instead of what my 12 year old granddaughter and I decided on... especially the chevrons and trees.


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

Pacific Rose, your shawl is beautiful even before you block it. I can't wait to see pictures of it finally blocked I think it will look tremendous!!

Jan xx


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

Pacific Rose, this is the most beautiful shawl!!! The color is amazing!!! Can't wait to see it blocked...


----------



## Bethknits79 (Jul 19, 2011)

Pacific Rose that is so pretty!! Job well done. And I think some of those textures would look wonderful on a cardigan!!


----------



## Jenwild (Aug 9, 2011)

Pacific Rose, you must be tickled pink with your shawl, I love the cardigan idea, maybe if you try one you could share your pictures with us. I agree with you the lace patterns and textures are like a symphony. Can't wait for the blocked version !! Maybe you could repeat that pattern on a wrap or caplet, something that should be a bit softer and cosy, wouldn't that be a treat !


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> Thanks for the compliments.
> 
> Our 2 year old granddaughter is my entertainment for the day, so getting to the blocking process had to wait until my "helper" was napping. She ate her "spit pea soup" (Not a type-O. That's how she says it. Real appetizing, right?) This little Angel climbs into her cradle with a smile on her face and falls to sleep without a peep! And this Grandma knows to count her blessings. Anyway, Miss Elizabeth is barely straining at a blocked 38x76. We'll see what she rebounds to once dry.
> 
> As I was knitting, I kept thinking about the gansey cardigan that is waiting impatiently for me to get back to it. The texture of these unblocked lace stitches tempts me to use some of them instead of what my 12 year old granddaughter and I decided on... especially the chevrons and trees.


I think that would look great on your sweater.

I am so excited to see your Elizabeth when she is done! I am counting the hours.....


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Pacific Rose - What a beautiful shawl - I love the colour. And someoneès suggestion about a sweater from these patterns sounds interesting. Probably worth a designer job.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

moherlyle said:


> Pacific Rose, your shawl is so lovely and your description of the design is poetic. I love it! Maybe Dee should hire you to write the descriptions on her design pages! (I would as for a free shawl pattern with each!)


I agree! Well done!!!!!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Pacific Rose: thank you for the wonderful preview of your lovely shawl.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Here's Elizabeth in all her glory. She rebounded to 66x33 after being drug around for her photo shoot.


----------



## PATCHER (Dec 13, 2011)

Pacific Rose, that is so beautiful!!! Wonderful work from choice of yarn & color to the very last stitch and blocking. Everyone's sharing of photos on this sight is what has me so enthused to keep going on my second shawl, Alexandra.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

How lovely that looks amidst the hyacynths.


----------



## MEknitter (Mar 28, 2011)

WOW! I don't know what else to say!  :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

What a beautiful shawl! It looks quite at home amidst the beauties of nature!
Sue


----------



## AverilC (May 13, 2011)

Oh absolutely stunning Pacific Rose. What a wonderful setting in which to photograph the shawl.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Absolutely Magnificent!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Pacific Rose, Elizabeth took my breath away! How beautiful it is and in my favorite color!!! I did Ashton and Alexandra and am now about halfway through a Hot Pink Wilshire, but I have the Elizabeth pattern to do next (unless Dee's new one is out before then).


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Thanks Ladies,
We had an absolutely glorious morning. The lighting was about as good as it gets for taking pictures outside. And now? just two hours later, we are looking at gloomy skies and a soggy world. That's life on the Oregon Coast.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Wonderful place to display Elizabeth. She is probably very happy in the gardens. It really shows the wonderful knitting and the great choice of colour. Koodos to you! Great photography too.



Pacific Rose said:


> Here's Elizabeth in all her glory. She rebounded to 66x33 after being drug around for her photo shoot.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> Here's Elizabeth in all her glory. She rebounded to 66x33 after being drug around for her photo shoot.


Oh my! That is such a beautiful way to display her. We (in the UK) call those flowers Bluebells. They are my most favourite flower ever. Beautiful colour for your shawl, please tell me the name and colour of the yarn. Sorry if you have already done that.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

That is a very pretty shawl. I would be interested in what yarn you did that with too.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Pacific Rose, that shawl just looks amazing. The first pic in particular is one of the loveliest pictures of knitting I've ever seen, so artistic.... the color and mist and matching flowers.... really breathtaking. The other pics are lovely too.

And your knitting is exquisite. I am so impressed! Please start a topic in the pictures section if you haven't already so everyone can admire your work of art.


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

Pacific Rose - as we expected your shawl looks absolutely gorgeous now it has been blocked. What a wonderful place to take photos as well.

Jan xx


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Pacific Rose, your Elizabeth is definitely "to die for!" Words just cannot express the beauty of this shawl!


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Pacific Rose, your shawl is just beautiful!


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

UMMMM UMMMMMM UMMMMMM Duh, duh, Seriously, that is breathtaking...I am so envious! You did a wonderful, fabulous job! Something to be so proud of!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

So very well done Pacific Rose, UTTERLY BEAUTIFUL.

I am knitting a blue Elizabeth too....coincidence??..I really like your idea of doing extra edge rows..I have weighed my yarn before I start them to see if I am going to have enough..

As I have been knitting this I have several times thought that it is like knitting a monochromatic garden....and then you photograph it in a garden....poetry indeed....THANKYOU>...xxx


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

I am knitting a blue Elizabeth also. PacificRose yours is breathtaking. Love the way you displayed her. Absolutely stunning.


----------



## Bethknits79 (Jul 19, 2011)

WOW that is all I can say!! That is so beautiful!


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

Got a query,I'm getting totally confused by different lace weights. For example - Jaggerspun Zephyr Lace 2/18 - what does 2/18 mean? It's probably something simple but I can't get my head around it at the moment.

I've just bought Edwina hoping to start this next but the yarn I thought would be suitable (4ply) is not going to work. I was hoping to be able to do something different to Alexandra, dont get me wrong, I love the pattern but fancied a change. I have 3496 yards of superfine Alpaca which will be OK I think but my DIL's Mum wanted blue and the Alpaca is green and the 4ply is blue. Dee have you got anything I can use fingering for apart from Alexandra? I've only got 736 yds of the blue 4 ply.

Any suggestions appreciated. Thanks

Jan xx


----------



## rozzi80 (Mar 29, 2011)

OH NO!!! Been so busy, I missed your birthday, Dee. So happy belated wishes.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jan1ce said:


> Got a query,I'm getting totally confused by different lace weights. For example - Jaggerspun Zephyr Lace 2/18 - what does 2/18 mean? It's probably something simple but I can't get my head around it at the moment.
> 
> I've just bought Edwina hoping to start this next but the yarn I thought would be suitable (4ply) is not going to work. I was hoping to be able to do something different to Alexandra, dont get me wrong, I love the pattern but fancied a change. I have 3496 yards of superfine Alpaca which will be OK I think but my DIL's Mum wanted blue and the Alpaca is green and the 4ply is blue. Dee have you got anything I can use fingering for apart from Alexandra? I've only got 736 yds of the blue 4 ply.
> 
> ...


Here is a good link I found describing that:

http://www.knitgrrl.com/?p=508

Basically, the first number is the number of plys, and the second number has to do with how many times the yarn has been spun (bigger number, more spinning, thinner yarn). So 2/18 lace weight is thicker than 2/20 lace.

Right now, the only other shawl that I think would look right in fingering is Ashton, and you could do additional repeats of the leaf section like Tammy did with her beaded Ashton to make a very elegant shawl.

My new shawl can be knitted in lace or fingering, but that won't be out for a couple/three more weeks.

There was a very pretty blue Edwina that was done in fingering weight here recently. You can cut out one repeat of the main chart and you'd have enough. It wouldn't be as dainty, but it would still be nice.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Thank you, Dee, for the great explanation and the link! :thumbup: (I bought some Zephyr yarn for the Glenallen. I believe in the Brownie Scout motto: "Be prepaired".)


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Here is a good link I found describing that:
> 
> http://www.knitgrrl.com/?p=508
> 
> ...


Thanks Dee, the link is just what I needed to see but you explained it very well.

Do you mean Chart 3 as the main chart? If this means I'll have enough yarn I think I'll give it a go. I would wait for your new design but it's for her birthday beginning of June.

Jan xx


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

My Edwina is off the needles. Will post pics tomorrow while blocking! Can't wait for my niece to get it. I hope she likes it.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> My Edwina is off the needles. Will post pics tomorrow while blocking! Can't wait for my niece to get it. I hope she likes it.


can't wait can't wait can't wait CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jan1ce said:


> .....Do you mean Chart 3 as the main chart? If this means I'll have enough yarn I think I'll give it a go. I would wait for your new design but it's for her birthday beginning of June.
> 
> Jan xx


Yes, Chart 3.

Do you remember how much yarn you used for the Alexandra shawlette and what size needle you used? I am trying to get an idea of your gauge to double check that you will be okay with that yardage you have... it's like 750 right?


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

And here is my Elizabeth on the stretch.....I am really happy with her and my choice of yarn...its Ella Rae Lace Merino 2 skiens ie 920 yards or 840m almost Exaclty - about 20 cm left....and size 3mm needles.....for those that are interested....

BIG QUESTION... - What next???

AND as always and forever...a HUGE thankyou to DEE...your one of my Heros girl!!!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

OOOPS. To excited...sorry


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Oh good, I'm the first to tell you how wonderful that shawl looks! Glad you couldn't wait.... I love the color and your knitting is so even and pretty! Now you must post again after it is off the pins. It is going to be even more gorgeous!


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

Absolutely Gorgeous!! Love the colour.

Jan xx


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

stevieland said:


> jan1ce said:
> 
> 
> > .....Do you mean Chart 3 as the main chart? If this means I'll have enough yarn I think I'll give it a go. I would wait for your new design but it's for her birthday beginning of June.
> ...


For the Alexandra Shawlette I used about 462 yards of fingering on size 3.75mm needles.

I've got 736 yds of the 4 ply.

Thanks Dee.

Jan xx


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is my beaded Alexandra shawlette. After TammyK's wonderful job with her beaded Ashton I decided I wanted to at least try some beading, and since I already was halfway through this shawlette I thought I would try embellishing a little. 
I used KnitPicks Capretta yarn in Harbor colourway. This is 80% merino wool, 10% cashmere and 10% nylon. It was so lovely and soft and delightful to knit up. I used 446 yards and I am very happy with the result. I did like the addition of beads, but tried not to use too many as I wanted to keep it fairly subtle. I thought I had charted it very carefully as to where to add them, but afterwards discovered the beads in the diamonds were not totally centred. 
The first photo shows the colour fairly accurately, as it is basically a teal, but I posted the second one to show the beading.
Sue


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Very nice Sue, love the color. Your stitches and blocking are always right on the mark. Like the beads also. Hope to try them sometime. What beads did you use?
Debi


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Debiknit said:


> Very nice Sue, love the color. Your stitches and blocking are always right on the mark. Like the beads also. Hope to try them sometime. What beads did you use?
> Debi


Thanks Debi. I used beads from Michael's, brand name "bead landing" 3 oz pkg, which cost $2.99. They were seed beads size 6/0 and I used a size 12 (1.00 mm) crochet hook to put them on with. I don't know how many beads were in the pkg. Wouldn't you think they would give a count? Think I used about 140 beads total and barely made a dent in the pkg. 
Sue


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

Beautiful Sue, I think the beads give it a bit of sophistication (Big Word)! Love the colour, my next one is blue again! I think it's a conspiracy in my family, they know I'm not a 'blue' person so they're all asking for blue shawls!! LOL

Jan xx


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Sharon and Sue,
What a great color choice. Both are so gorgeous. 

We'll be waiting to see what Sharon's Elizabeth looks like once freed from it's prison of pins. 

The beads add a special sparkle to Sue's Alexandra.

Are these shawls going to be yours, or are they going to somebody special in your lives?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> Sharon and Sue,
> What a great color choice. Both are so gorgeous.
> 
> We'll be waiting to see what Sharon's Elizabeth looks like once freed from it's prison of pins.
> ...


I'm planning on keeping mine! Last week I found a summer top that went perfectly with that colour.

Sue


----------



## MEknitter (Mar 28, 2011)

Sharonbartsch - beautiful shawl! The color is lovely and that yarn makes it look so delicate. Can't wait to see it unpinned.

Sue - Lovely! That color is beautiful and the beads add a nice "pop"! I haven't used beads before, but I would love to try it. Do the beads make blocking more difficult?


----------



## rozzi80 (Mar 29, 2011)

I am really excited. Yesterday, I broke down and bought some blocking wires so that I can do my Alexandra justice when I finally get her done! Yea!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Sue, your shawl is beautiful! And rozzi80 - you'll enjoy the blocking wires!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

MEknitter said:


> Sharonbartsch - beautiful shawl! The color is lovely and that yarn makes it look so delicate. Can't wait to see it unpinned.
> 
> Sue - Lovely! That color is beautiful and the beads add a nice "pop"! I haven't used beads before, but I would love to try it. Do the beads make blocking more difficult?


No, I didn't find that the beads made any impact on blocking.

Sue


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Ok Alex is going back on the needles today. Wish me luck! 

I finished Edwina last night, so onto the next one!

HMMM Elizabeth sure looks good-I need more yarn! LOL


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Sharon, your Elizabeth is gorgous! Like the others, I can't wait to see it off of the pins too! What are the finished dimensions?


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Sue, the Alexandra Shawlette turned out beautiful -- great color!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Dee, I have a question. Seeing Sue's Alexandra Shawlette, I'm inspired to knit one. I have an orphan hank of Ella Raw Lace Merino, 460 yards according to the label. I weighed it at 97.3 grams which is about 447.5 yards. Do you think there is enough yarn, and if so, what size needles?


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Wow this battle with Alexandra is off to a poor start. Got up to row 19 on chart 1 had to frog due to one poor stitch way back. Got going again and ended up tinking 3 rows, yikes, need to watch my stitches better!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Sharon and Sue: both of your shawls are beautiful!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Sue, your shawlette looks fantastic with the beads. You placed them very nicely, just a perfect touch of glitz.... I've said it before, and I'll say it again: Your knitting is so even and pretty! Great job as always.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> Dee, I have a question. Seeing Sue's Alexandra Shawlette, I'm inspired to knit one. I have an orphan hank of Ella Raw Lace Merino, 460 yards according to the label. I weighed it at 97.3 grams which is about 447.5 yards. Do you think there is enough yarn, and if so, what size needles?


If you knit with average tension, you should be fine. I used just about 420 yards with my shawlette on US5s. You can always do a couple less rows at the end with the scallops and it won't make much difference it you are running low.

P.S. I love that blue shawl you just posted.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

stevieland said:


> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> > Dee, I have a question. Seeing Sue's Alexandra Shawlette, I'm inspired to knit one. I have an orphan hank of Ella Raw Lace Merino, 460 yards according to the label. I weighed it at 97.3 grams which is about 447.5 yards. Do you think there is enough yarn, and if so, what size needles?
> ...


Thank you, Dee, for your quick response. I think my tension is average, and I'm going to start right away. I THOUGHT I would finish the second sock to a pair I had started back just before the Ashton KAL. Well, it'll just have to wait (or I work on it in the evenings since it's fairly mindless knitting).

And thank you for your compliments on the shawl. It was easy, and I only have you to thank for that! You are an excellent teacher!  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Everyone has produced beautiful shawls and shawlettes with and without beads....All perfectly lovely. I have truly run out of things to say. They are all gorgeous....


----------



## SweetLorraine (Oct 22, 2011)

nanciann said:


> Everyone has produced beautiful shawls and shawlettes with and without beads....All perfectly lovely. I have truly run out of things to say. They are all gorgeous....


What she said! :thumbup: :-D


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks chaps here she is....on the back of my knitting chair....near the fire...YES...it is cold enough to light the fire for the evenings...yippeeeee!!

NOW....what next...a shawl with some beading I reckon...they look good to me....gotta go get some beads and decide which yarn and which pattern.....

maybe whilshire....as is has lots of non lacy bits...might make a good balance with the beads??...

mmmm


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:
 

> Thanks chaps here she is....on the back of my knitting chair....near the fire...YES...it is cold enough to light the fire for the evenings...yippeeeee!!
> 
> NOW....what next...a shawl with some beading I reckon...they look good to me....gotta go get some beads and decide which yarn and which pattern.....
> 
> ...


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

OOOOOOH - she is so beautiful!!!!! Trying to imagine the Wilshire I am making with beads - you go girl!


----------



## Jenwild (Aug 9, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Pacific Rose said:
> 
> 
> > Sharon and Sue,
> ...


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Sharonbartsch- What a lovely cozy corner for your exquisite shawl!


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

I'm wondering where you all got your blocking wires, how long they are.... All those details, because someday I AM going to finish Alex and will need those wires. Maybe if the wires ate sitting and staring at me I'll be able to find more time to knit! Thanks!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Sharon,
Beautiful! You got your Elizabeth done at a perfect time. I can picture you in that chair by the warm fire, with your beautiful Elizabeth around your shoulders inspiring you to knit another of her cousins... or are they sisters and brothers?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Jenwild said:


> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Pacific Rose said:
> ...


Check out this YouTube video about beading using a crochet hook:






I found it very helpful.
Sue


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Thank you for the link, Sue.

Well, I've started knitting the Alexandra Shawlette using Ella Rae Merino Lace this afternoon. I've already started chart 3, and I'm really enjoying this. This yarn is a dream to knit with!

Sharon, your shaw looks wonderful, a great job of knitting! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I sure am going to have to knit that one soon.


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Sharon: What a cool looking Elizabeth, very unique with the rustic looking yarn. I really, really love the way this turned out. You are lucky that you are getting cooler weather.... us on the other side of the world won't be wearing our shawls much longer....You did a lovely job with your knitting. YAY!!


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

SharonBartch, I love the color changes in your shawl. It looks so soft and cozy. You will enjoy it this winter a lot. wonderful job.


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

nanciann said:


> Everyone has produced beautiful shawls and shawlettes with and without beads....All perfectly lovely. I have truly run out of things to say. They are all gorgeous....


I agree 100%, admire them all... Good job, Shawlettes!!! :thumbup:


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Sharon: what a wonderful way to start my day! Looking at your beautiful shawl WTG!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Its done and its blocking and it is Beautiful

Edwina Cotton Candy Pink, 1 1/2 balls of Ice Yarns Kristal Candy Pink. 2 to 3 weeks of work. Whew.

Oh and my Alexandra is up to Chart 2 (almost to 3) Doing lots better with it this time. Still tinking because I don't pay enough attention but it looks great!!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Dreamfli...How lovely that looks in that beautiful color. Great job!


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

Dreamfli, your Edwina is gorgeous!!! Love the color and your knitting and blocking is perfect!!! :thumbup:


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

Dreamfli, it's so beautiful, can't wait to start mine, I think Dee is amazing, I wonder where she gets all her ideas from, long may they continue.

Jan xx


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Dreamfli, your shawl is very beautiful! That is a great pink! You sure didn't take long to knit it! :thumbup:


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Dreamfli ~ Really like your shawl ~ very pretty ~ love the colour  Is ice yarns kristal an acrylic yarn? If so how did you block it?


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> Its done and its blocking and it is Beautiful
> 
> Edwina Cotton Candy Pink, 1 1/2 balls of Ice Yarns Kristal Candy Pink. 2 to 3 weeks of work. Whew.
> 
> Oh and my Alexandra is up to Chart 2 (almost to 3) Doing lots better with it this time. Still tinking because I don't pay enough attention but it looks great!!


What a color! That shawl looks great. Wow. Can you tell us how many repeats of the main chart you did to make the shawl smaller.... was it 2? I would have to look at mine to check. That would be very helpful to know that for the future.

You did just a fantasic job. Are you beaming with pride???

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

grannysk said:


> Dreamfli ~ Really like your shawl ~ very pretty ~ love the colour  Is ice yarns kristal an acrylic yarn? If so how did you block it?


Yes it is acrylic. I don't know yet if the points will hold. I did the soak in real gentle detergent for twenty minutes, rinsed. Then I stretched her. She was 54x25 before stretch 72 x 36 after. When I take her off the wall tomorrow I will see how the points hold up.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

stevieland said:


> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> > Its done and its blocking and it is Beautiful
> ...


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi, Everybody!

I did it! FINISHED my first Alexandra at 2:45 a.m. this morning, 30 Apr 2012. What seemed like a major misalignment of the pattern that would have meant frogging back to Chart 3, turned out to be a minor problem repaired by tinking back only two rows on Chart 6. WHEW!

No pics for a while, I won't be in a position to post any. Maybe soon, though.

Time now to get my charts ready for my daughter's lace wedding shawl. She is getting married in August.

Huge, mega-huge millions of thanks to all who helped me get Alex finished. Thank You just doesn't say it all. Please know that I truly appreciate ALL your individual help, and ALL the things I learned from others' posts on our Alex KAL.

Dee, you are SO right. . . *Charts are our friends.*


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Grannygoode, that is wonderful! Will be looking forward to seeing the pics when you are able to post them. Isn't it a wonderful feeling to know that you finished it?
Sue


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Grannygoode, that is wonderful! Will be looking forward to see the pics when you are able to post them. Isn't it a wonderful feeling to know that you finished it?
> Sue


Yes indeed, Sue. It brings me great joy to know I accomplished a monumental goal against all odds. 
A lot of unpleasantries on my plate right now, but hey! today was really peaceful and joyful.

Thank you for your kind thoughts and encouraging words. 3:30 a.m. in Sacramento, time to hit the feathers.

Nitey-nite. Sweet dreams to you.
Sandy


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

well done Grannygoode, great feeling to finish a shawl


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Dreamfli,
Is the yarn you used for your Edwina lace weight of fingering weight?.... I'm still drooling over your shawl.


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Yay Grannygoode!! Well done!!


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Ladies, your shawls are all so beautiful. Wonderful stuff Shawlettes and may there be many more.


----------



## Jenwild (Aug 9, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Jenwild said:
> 
> 
> > britgirl said:
> ...


Sue Thank you so much for the link, I've been away for work again and hadn't had a chance to look before today, boy it sure was easy !! And to think I've been avoiding adding beads look out now !! there will be no stopping me !!


----------



## terrachroma (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi Sandy,

Well you made me look.
I went through the last 6-10 pages of this Thread and the Shawls are Amazing!!! You are so right!!!

And the whole family is stopping by to visit.
Elizabeth, Edwina and Beads OH MY!!!

You all have a great night, and will another little Alex be brought into the world tonight? LOL
Bye, Robin


----------



## Jenwild (Aug 9, 2011)

Just back to normal today and had a look at what all you lovely talented ladies have been doing.....Well Done gosh you are all too good.

I am still toiling with Alex, almost to chart 5 now so fingers crossed I'll get there soon.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> Dreamfli,
> Is the yarn you used for your Edwina lace weight of fingering weight?.... I'm still drooling over your shawl.


Ice Yarn-Kristal- candy pink it is number1 weight yarn, it is two stranded. Soft to work with. 100% acrylic did bounce back some after blocking, need to find blocking for acrylics,


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> Pacific Rose said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamfli,
> ...


I found this link which may be helpful to you

http://www.crochetspot.com/blocking-killing-acrylic/


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

GrannyGoode said:


> Hi, Everybody!
> 
> I did it! FINISHED my first Alexandra at 2:45 a.m. this morning, 30 Apr 2012. What seemed like a major misalignment of the pattern that would have meant frogging back to Chart 3, turned out to be a minor problem repaired by tinking back only two rows on Chart 6. WHEW!
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!!! We will patiently await your pictures.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Well, I just posted some pics of the new Nadira design in the pictures section, but I wanted you all to see them here too. I hope you like the design... thanks to all of you who have knitted my patterns and given me such wonderful support. 

Does anyone think they might like to do a KAL with this new pattern? I think I mentioned it before, but it is going to have a section of charts called "Design Your Own Shawl" that will give the option to mix and match those motifs inside the lattices section, and there will be two choices of that thinner band around the border. The wide border and edge will remain the same.

It can be done in lace weight (as shown) or fingering or whatever, and have many options for size as well.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSS!


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Absolutely! I'm in!


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Absolutely! I'm in!


----------



## Jenwild (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh Dee That's just lovely !! please let us know when the pattern is available


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Dee, that's beautiful. I can't wait to knit it! KAL sounds perfect.
Sue


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Yes, I think we need a KAL on this! It will be so very interestig!!! How do we go about starting one?


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

grannysk said:


> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> > Pacific Rose said:
> ...


Thank you for the link I will look at it and decide if I want to try. Glanced at it and it said heat ? I don't know I don't even own an iron, would it be weird to take my DH heat gun to it on a real low setting?


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm in! When do we start? I have got to find yarn for it!


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

OH WOW! Ms Dee you have done it again!! So much for learning how to knit socks!!


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Beautiful Shawl, Dee :thumbup: KAL definitely would be good idea :thumbup: 

Could you please let us know what yardage for lace weight and same for fingering weight? Since there are so many nice yarns available I need some time to choose one LOL


----------



## LindaGreff (Feb 27, 2012)

Nadira is beautiful! I'm in for a KAL! I'm awfully slow, just starting chart 4 on the Ashton, but I should be able to join at the beginning if you do a KAL.


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

Well, I finally finished my Alex...actually made two. The first one I made (charcoal one) has some mistakes that I found when I was blocking it. SoMeDaY I will fix them!
I finished the purple one over a week ago, but am just now getting pictures. So, here they are...(if I can figure how to add them...)
opps, now my battery for the camera is dead, will add these in a little while when it is charged!


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh, my! Yet another lovely coming off the needles!

Where do I sign up, Sarge?


----------



## Jenwild (Aug 9, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> grannysk said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamfli said:
> ...


----------



## Jenwild (Aug 9, 2011)

Sorry I think I mucked up my last post........

I had no idea that blocking Acrylic would be different, thank goodness for you ladies, now I'll be able to do it properly. As this was my first shawl I had very little understanding of the process and how different yarns would behave so I opted for an acrylic as it was easy to get at the time. I am now more aware of the pro's and con's of all that so have some alpaca to start my next one.

If I can just get the Alex finished I am feeling a little overwhelmed by her at present when I look at all those lovely shawls it seems like a life time ago when I started, oh well must push on !!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Jenwild, here's a link to an explanation on how to block acrylic yarns.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&frm=1&source=web&cd=5&ved=0CEcQFjAE&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ehow.com%2Fhow_6760245_block-acrylic-yarn.html&ei=BuihT-mGG4vXiAKj2aWoBw&usg=AFQjCNEa4mPM1-193mEMexLeqG_Z2YdDZg&sig2=W7zh-i_9e_vIeY0tg5zbdg

Funthreads, I sure like both of your Alexandras - great colors. I can't see any mistakes. My Ashton has one glaring one, but no one has noticed it, and I'll bet no one will notice yours! The shawls look like they'll be warm and cozy. What yarns did you use? I really like the idea of a charcoal shawl.


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Fun....love your shawls. Great job. The purple one looks like the same yarn as I am using ....


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Oh yes please.


----------



## rozzi80 (Mar 29, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Well, I just posted some pics of the new Nadira design in the pictures section, but I wanted you all to see them here too. I hope you like the design... thanks to all of you who have knitted my patterns and given me such wonderful support.
> 
> Does anyone think they might like to do a KAL with this new pattern? I think I mentioned it before, but it is going to have a section of charts called "Design Your Own Shawl" that will give the option to mix and match those motifs inside the lattices section, and there will be two choices of that thinner band around the border. The wide border and edge will remain the same.
> 
> It can be done in lace weight (as shown) or fingering or whatever, and have many options for size as well.


OK, that is just not fair! Don't bring out the new one when I am not finished with the last one!!!!! Oh, Dee, Nadira is lovely!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

MEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEmemememe me and me!!!!!


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Beautiful!!! I'd love to do it as a KAL!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Hey Dee, I think you have your answer and a bunch of us ready to sign on and get started.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

funthreads623 said:


> Well, I finally finished my Alex...actually made two. The first one I made (charcoal one) has some mistakes that I found when I was blocking it. SoMeDaY I will fix them!
> I finished the purple one over a week ago, but am just now getting pictures. So, here they are...(if I can figure how to add them...)
> opps, now my battery for the camera is dead, will add these in a little while when it is charged!


What cool yarn you've used... You did a lovely job with these two. They both look so warm and snuggly. Love! :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

rozzi80 said:


> OK, that is just not fair! Don't bring out the new one when I am not finished with the last one!!!!! Oh, Dee, Nadira is lovely!


I am hoping to publish in a couple of weeks. The actual test knitting is all done, but I need to finish formatting the text and charts, and then send it to my proofreader/tech editor.... and so we can start the KAL that next week I think. I think I've got a better system this time around after learning my lesson after being inundated with Alex orders!

Thanks for everyone's positive comments. Now that we've all done a couple of these KALs together and we have become lace buddies, it becomes even more important to me that I don't disappoint anybody... you all deserve the best!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

You have definitely given that!!!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> You have definitely given that!!!


Bless your heart, you are always so sweet!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

You are absolutely amazing. Patient beyond belief too. Thank you for the wonderful designs. I am trying to get the Alexandra done. Maybe I can fit in another Ashton to keep my fingers busy. 

The Glenallen will be after the nadira?


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> MEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEmemememe me and me!!!!!


Sharon, I think it's really sad that you never get excited about anything. 
Just sort of hum-drum, kind of like Eeyore, you know? 
I've been meaning to talk to you about that.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

GrannyGoode said:


> sharonbartsch said:
> 
> 
> > MEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEmemememe me and me!!!!!
> ...


omg granny you crack me up!!!


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

I did it ---I did it!!!!!!!! My Alex is off the needles, finished just fifteen minutes ago. I was sooooo close to the end that I stayed up long after bedtime to get it done; I am sure to pay for that when the alarm goes off in just a couple hours. Binding off seemed to take forever but I think some of that was anxiousness to really see it spread out. During the blocking, I will probably find a mistake or two and I am okay with that. This one is for me --- it was my chance to learn to read charts, to use lifelines and markers and to block. Already I want to start another. Thanks Dee!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

count me in :thumbup:


----------



## AverilC (May 13, 2011)

Oh Dee this is gorgeous. Would love to join the KAL but am having trouble finding time to get on with my Alex and have lots going on at the moment but I will read the postings with great interest. I just love this site there are so many friends now.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

GrannyGoode said:


> sharonbartsch said:
> 
> 
> > MEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEmemememe me and me!!!!!
> ...


Yeah, sorry, I am a bit dull and boring 
 Xxxxx


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

*Alright, Debi !!* Congratulations! Let's send up a few flares at the very least, and let the whole world know another Alex has been born!

Finished my first Alex two nights ago, EXACTLY on your timetable as well. Hit the feathers at 2:45 a.m., couldn't think of anything else the next day except personal victory, and was in love with the whole world. The euphoria was terrific, and I didn't smoke anything illegal to get that way.

*KUDOS, KIDDO !!*



roed2er said:


> I did it ---I did it!!!!!!!! My Alex is off the needles, finished just fifteen minutes ago. I was sooooo close to the end that I stayed up long after bedtime to get it done; I am sure to pay for that when the alarm goes off in just a couple hours. Binding off seemed to take forever but I think some of that was anxiousness to really see it spread out. During the blocking, I will probably find a mistake or two and I am okay with that. This one is for me --- it was my chance to learn to read charts, to use lifelines and markers and to block. Already I want to start another. Thanks Dee!


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

knitgirl389 said:


> GrannyGoode said:
> 
> 
> > sharonbartsch said:
> ...


Sometimes folks will say to me, "Oh, Sandy, you are SO funny!"
To which I reply, "Yeah, well, looks aren't everything. . . thanks, though."


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

Me too! looks gorgeous.


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

Yay! just finished my second Alexandra Shawlette. 

Awful wool, kept going thick and thin but when I've used this yarn before it was fine. Anyway it's finished and doesn't look too bad. It's for my DIL's birthday on the 22nd. Will post pics when it's blocked.

Now to start her Mum's (another blue one Doh!)

Jan xx


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Look forward to seeing the pics of it.

Sue


----------



## marilynnej (Jan 31, 2011)

DEFINATELY. A new KAL for a new shawl.
Oh my gosh! I am on pins and needles again waiting for the new pattern! 
This shawl is gorgeous Dee. Thank you again for all of your hard work creating another masterpiece for us to knit! :thumbup:


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

Congrats.to Granny Good for her recent completion of Alex. I am planning on having fireworks shipped in from all over the world, and having a celebration never before witnessed. After spending 7 weeks in hospital recovery with a broken arm, I am now able to get back to knitting, and I am fully expecting the celebration will take place somewhere around September. The guest of honor will be my FIRST completed shawlette. You will know when it takes place, because high above the fireworks, you will see a huge plane, pulling behind it the words MY FIRST ASHTON......It is no use being jealous because I am working long and hard for this. Then I only have approx. 4 more shawls to knit, before I can start on Dee's latest. Oh, I hope I live that long. If not, I shall have the patterns and yarns shipped in to me. To all the wonderful ladies, who keep the Kal's going with their great work, I thank you - and most of all a hug for Dee who is so generous with her talent. Best, Seamus....


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

seamus said:


> Congrats.to Granny Good for her recent completion of Alex. I am planning on having fireworks shipped in from all over the world, and having a celebration never before witnessed. After spending 7 weeks in hospital recovery with a broken arm, I am now able to get back to knitting, and I am fully expecting the celebration will take place somewhere around September. The guest of honor will be my FIRST completed shawlette. You will know when it takes place, because high above the fireworks, you will see a huge plane, pulling behind it the words MY FIRST ASHTON......It is no use being jealous because I am working long and hard for this. Then I only have approx. 4 more shawls to knit, before I can start on Dee's latest. Oh, I hope I live that long. If not, I shall have the patterns and yarns shipped in to me. To all the wonderful ladies, who keep the Kal's going with their great work, I thank you - and most of all a hug for Dee who is so generous with her talent. Best, Seamus....


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Seamus, that is about the funniest thing that has ever been posted on a KAL ANYWHERE!! (No offense to any other comedian here, but let's give props where they are due.)

You are wonderful. I love you.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

seamus said:


> Congrats.to Granny Good for her recent completion of Alex. I am planning on having fireworks shipped in from all over the world, and having a celebration never before witnessed. After spending 7 weeks in hospital recovery with a broken arm, I am now able to get back to knitting, and I am fully expecting the celebration will take place somewhere around September. The guest of honor will be my FIRST completed shawlette. You will know when it takes place, because high above the fireworks, you will see a huge plane, pulling behind it the words MY FIRST ASHTON......It is no use being jealous because I am working long and hard for this. Then I only have approx. 4 more shawls to knit, before I can start on Dee's latest. Oh, I hope I live that long. If not, I shall have the patterns and yarns shipped in to me. To all the wonderful ladies, who keep the Kal's going with their great work, I thank you - and most of all a hug for Dee who is so generous with her talent. Best, Seamus....


Seamus, Glad you are back to knitting. Will be looking for those fireworks and seeing that shawl taking to the air!
Sue


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Ditto!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

I am usually easy to well up in tears, but it usually takes a bit to make me blubber like a baby! Right now I am blubbering! My son is the director of a large entertainment company. He had told me recently that a lot of the people, especially the support people, knit, both men and women. While he was working with this particular group one of the knitters was using some "unusual" (to my son, who knew he paid attention?) The guy told him that he liked these because they helped with the tendinitis in his hands. Well, I just came from the door and guess what?! I have a brand new set of Cubic Interchangeables! He even purchased several extra tips in sizes 1-4 because not only do I now love lace, but I have been a prolific sock knitter for some time! Happy Mother's Day to me! And let me be the first to congratulate all of the Shawlettes who are mothers, grandmothers, great grandmothers, foster mothers and yes, pet mothers a very special month of May. As a group we all rock!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> I am usually easy to well up in tears, but it usually takes a bit to make me blubber like a baby! Right now I am blubbering! My son is the director of a large entertainment company. He had told me recently that a lot of the people, especially the support people, knit, both men and women. While he was working with this particular group one of the knitters was using some "unusual" (to my son, who knew he paid attention?) The guy told him that he liked these because they helped with the tendinitis in his hands. Well, I just came from the door and guess what?! I have a brand new set of Cubic Interchangeables! He even purchased several extra tips in sizes 1-4 because not only do I now love lace, but I have been a prolific sock knitter for some time! Happy Mother's Day to me! And let me be the first to congratulate all of the Shawlettes who are mothers, grandmothers, great grandmothers, foster mothers and yes, pet mothers a very special month of May. As a group we all rock!


What a wonderful Mother's Day gift. Your son was really thinking of you. How thoughtful of him that he paid attention to those around him and thought to interpret it into a very appropriate Mother's Day gift for you. That is one caring son! Enjoy knitting, knowing the love that went into that gift!
Sue


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> I am usually easy to well up in tears, but it usually takes a bit to make me blubber like a baby! Right now I am blubbering! My son is the director of a large entertainment company. He had told me recently that a lot of the people, especially the support people, knit, both men and women. While he was working with this particular group one of the knitters was using some "unusual" (to my son, who knew he paid attention?) The guy told him that he liked these because they helped with the tendinitis in his hands. Well, I just came from the door and guess what?! I have a brand new set of Cubic Interchangeables! He even purchased several extra tips in sizes 1-4 because not only do I now love lace, but I have been a prolific sock knitter for some time! Happy Mother's Day to me! And let me be the first to congratulate all of the Shawlettes who are mothers, grandmothers, great grandmothers, foster mothers and yes, pet mothers a very special month of May. As a group we all rock!


That is so great! What a wonderful son. And the fact that as a non-knitter he paid attention and then knew to get them for you and in the right needle sizes. Amazing.


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

Umozabeads - You have got me blubbering now. What a lovely story - and what a wonderful son. You must be very proud of him, and no wonder. I also have a wonderful son, but I know I will get the usual vase of flowers. Nevertheless, I love every bone in his body and every hair on his head, but I wouldn't object if he sent me a set like you received. The tendonitus part has made me think about trying them. So thanks to your son for that also. Happy Mothers day to all Mothers,of every kind. Seamus.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

GrannyGoode said:


> knitgirl389 said:
> 
> 
> > GrannyGoode said:
> ...


The joke in our family when someone says your funny.... Yep funny looking! Haha


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

Seamus dear, What a stalwart you are!! So happy you are recovering well. You fully deserve a well-planned, exhorbitantly costly fireworks celebration. I'll be keeping my eyes on the lookout for the fireworks and all. Warmest congratulations on your Ashton AND your healing!

Huge, huge hugs to you.
Sandy Goode



seamus said:


> Congrats.to Granny Good for her recent completion of Alex. I am planning on having fireworks shipped in from all over the world, and having a celebration never before witnessed. After spending 7 weeks in hospital recovery with a broken arm, I am now able to get back to knitting, and I am fully expecting the celebration will take place somewhere around September. The guest of honor will be my FIRST completed shawlette. You will know when it takes place, because high above the fireworks, you will see a huge plane, pulling behind it the words MY FIRST ASHTON......It is no use being jealous because I am working long and hard for this. Then I only have approx. 4 more shawls to knit, before I can start on Dee's latest. Oh, I hope I live that long. If not, I shall have the patterns and yarns shipped in to me. To all the wonderful ladies, who keep the Kal's going with their great work, I thank you - and most of all a hug for Dee who is so generous with her talent. Best, Seamus....


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

Awwwwww, Beads. . . read your loving post only moments ago. Now it's my turn to open a new box of Kleenex. What a wonderful son you have! It's apparent he truly appreciates having YOU for his mom. Both of you are surely blessed in having each other. Sitting here reflecting on the love he has for his mom, to buy those cubic interchangeables to help with your tendinitis. Wow!

Double WOW! Happy Mother's Day, Beads. xoxo



umozabeads said:


> I am usually easy to well up in tears, but it usually takes a bit to make me blubber like a baby! Right now I am blubbering! My son is the director of a large entertainment company. He had told me recently that a lot of the people, especially the support people, knit, both men and women. While he was working with this particular group one of the knitters was using some "unusual" (to my son, who knew he paid attention?) The guy told him that he liked these because they helped with the tendinitis in his hands. Well, I just came from the door and guess what?! I have a brand new set of Cubic Interchangeables! He even purchased several extra tips in sizes 1-4 because not only do I now love lace, but I have been a prolific sock knitter for some time! Happy Mother's Day to me! And let me be the first to congratulate all of the Shawlettes who are mothers, grandmothers, great grandmothers, foster mothers and yes, pet mothers a very special month of May. As a group we all rock!


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

My Alex is stretched out on wires and pinned within every inch of her life ------ oooh, I can hardly wait for tomorrow to see how she looks. Will I even sleep tonight?


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

roed2er said:


> My Alex is stretched out on wires and pinned within every inch of her life ------ oooh, I can hardly wait for tomorrow to see how she looks. Will I even sleep tonight?


Probably not. But do try to get some zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz's.

Saturday is moving day for me. My children have things all planned out. Don't yet know where I'll land. Find out when I get there.

One thing is crystal clear. . . I shall be blocking my Alex on KnitPicks' blocking mats on my bed for a couple of days, whilst I shall be sleeping on the floor. 
Hey, it's all good. I have plenty of quilts that I made in years past, and will create a mattress with them. 
And Benadryl helps for a good night's sleep.


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

One thing is crystal clear. . . I shall be blocking my Alex on KnitPicks' blocking mats on my bed for a couple of days, whilst I shall be sleeping on the floor. 
Hey, it's all good. I have plenty of quilts that I made in years past, and will create a mattress with them. 
And Benadryl helps for a good night's sleep.[/quote]

The knitPicks blocking pads will do fine on the floor! You sleep in the bed! should be dry in the morning if you block in the evening. You may be able to put the pads on the bed, do your blocking and gently slide off to the floor giving what support you are able. :thumbup:


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

DanaKay said:


> One thing is crystal clear. . . I shall be blocking my Alex on KnitPicks' blocking mats on my bed for a couple of days, whilst I shall be sleeping on the floor.
> Hey, it's all good. I have plenty of quilts that I made in years past, and will create a mattress with them.
> And Benadryl helps for a good night's sleep.


The knitPicks blocking pads will do fine on the floor! You sleep in the bed! should be dry in the morning if you block in the evening. You may be able to put the pads on the bed, do your blocking and gently slide off to the floor giving what support you are able. :thumbup:[/quote]

My knees are bad, so am unable to kneel down for blocking. 
But what a great idea! 
Blocking the shawl on the blocking pads while on the bed, and THEN transferring the whole shebang to the floor!
DanaKay, you are quite the life/knee saver!!! 
At first I was reticent to even bring up the subject. So glad I did. THANK YOU!!

Sure wish we had a 'heart icon' included among our Smilies from which to choose. Oh, well. 
Heart. Heart. Heart.


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Know what you mean about the knees, and my back too is bad, so even the bed can give me good distress, but getting down on the floor, well that is just where I would have to stay!

If you can block in the morning, it should be ready to come off the block by bed time also. Which ever fits your life style. Well unless you are to bed with the chickens!


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Wow Dee, Nadira is very pretty. Can't wait. Congrats to all who have, or are completing, their Alexandras. Every picture is beautiful.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Because of my MS and RA I have only been able to knit a couple of rows of my Ashton and Alexandra. Well, with my gift of Cubics from my son, guess who knitted the rest of chart 2, second repeat for Ashton, and almost all of Chart 2 for Alex?! Me! That's who! Yippee! And...when I got up this morning I DID NOT have the usual sharp pain in my shoulders from knitting! Who knew that the shape of a knitting needle could have such an impact on knitting!


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Because of my MS and RA I have only been able to knit a couple of rows of my Ashton and Alexandra. Well, with my gift of Cubics from my son, guess who knitted the rest of chart 2, second repeat for Ashton, and almost all of Chart 2 for Alex?! Me! That's who! Yippee! And...when I got up this morning I DID NOT have the usual sharp pain in my shoulders from knitting! Who knew that the shape of a knitting needle could have such an impact on knitting!


yeah!!! so glad you found needles that are kind to your body!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Because of my MS and RA I have only been able to knit a couple of rows of my Ashton and Alexandra. Well, with my gift of Cubics from my son, guess who knitted the rest of chart 2, second repeat for Ashton, and almost all of Chart 2 for Alex?! Me! That's who! Yippee! And...when I got up this morning I DID NOT have the usual sharp pain in my shoulders from knitting! Who knew that the shape of a knitting needle could have such an impact on knitting!


That is really amazing. And great for you!

Does anyone know why that would be? I've heard that a lot about those needles, but just can't see how that would work.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Personally, the feel of the needles in my hands is more relaxed. I am not trying to "control" the needles, I am just knitting. The needles grip the yarn perfectly and you are able to concentrate on the process of the knitting. Well, that my humble opinion.


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Because of my MS and RA I have only been able to knit a couple of rows of my Ashton and Alexandra. Well, with my gift of Cubics from my son, guess who knitted the rest of chart 2, second repeat for Ashton, and almost all of Chart 2 for Alex?! Me! That's who! Yippee! And...when I got up this morning I DID NOT have the usual sharp pain in my shoulders from knitting! Who knew that the shape of a knitting needle could have such an impact on knitting!


That is REALLY great news, Beads! So happy for you and your hands. 
Now we'll have to keep a fire extinguisher handy to put out the flames caused by your breaking the knitting speed limit!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SweetLorraine (Oct 22, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Personally, the feel of the needles in my hands is more relaxed. I am not trying to "control" the needles, I am just knitting. The needles grip the yarn perfectly and you are able to concentrate on the process of the knitting. Well, that my humble opinion.


Go you! Now you can really enjoy the process.


----------



## crafty jeanie (Apr 1, 2011)

Would love to do this as a knit along. They sound like fun, please send me the pattern and when it starts. Thank you.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Well we had changes in our internet server and so I missed 9 pages of the KAL again! Just quickly covered them in the last 3 minutes and I have to say that SHARONBARTSCH - SHAWL IS REALLY SOMETHING. 

I love Dee's new shawl but I won't be able to do it until fall. Maybe by that time she will have her othr new shawl out and I will be able to buy both and plan on my fall and winter knitting. I picked up my Alex after a two week sabatical from her, only to find I had made a little booboo and I now have to figure out how to fix it. Oh Well - tinking onward! (backward?) Nice to read up on the goings on. Good health to all.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

same to you BlueButterfly that is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Personally, the feel of the needles in my hands is more relaxed. I am not trying to "control" the needles, I am just knitting. The needles grip the yarn perfectly and you are able to concentrate on the process of the knitting. Well, that my humble opinion.


You know what Umoza....I was thinking as I read the entries above this that it sounded like tension to me....and then you got it too...it sounds like you can relax and knit whithout having to HOLD ON TIGHT with you hands your arms and therefore your shoulders.....well done girl....You have raised a fabulous human being in your lovely son.... best good news story all week....well done you...xxxxx


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

It's here - the official first wearing of my Alex. This morning I am catering a 50 year Reunion Breakfast at our college; small class and the meal is for 20 people. So it will be a bit more relaxed and intimate than some of our larger affairs. I have chosen to pair my creamy marshmellow Alex over an antique gold and rose print on black flowing dress -- and it looks really nice if I do say so. Figure it to be a conversation starter for sure with the attendees as we chat over coffee and muffins.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

We want to see pictures of you wearing it. I have finished mine just need to block it now.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Sounds beautiful! Yes, pictures please!


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

Off to see Thomas the Tank Engine. Will be back Wednesday.

Bye, Jan xx


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

jan1ce said:


> Off to see Thomas the Tank Engine. Will be back Wednesday.
> 
> Bye, Jan xx


Hope you enjoy it!
Sue


----------



## SweetLorraine (Oct 22, 2011)

Alexandra is finished (Happy dance)...and she is mine! Here are pictures of her life so far.....


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

so pretty!


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Such lovely knitting! Beautiful!


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Stunning.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

SweetLorraine, such a beautiful blue. The knitting and blocking look perfect. Another gorgeous Alex!!! :-D :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sweet Lorraine, love that blue. Another beautiful Alexandra has entered the world!
Sue


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Sweet Lorraine...sweet color...sweet knitting. A joy to behold..


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Sweet Lorraine another lovely one congrats :thumbup:


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

Sweet Lorraine - Amazingly beautiful in blue. Seaumus


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Very beautiful Sweet Lorraine! Love the color.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Sweets,....woderful.... I enjoyed your embryo approach very much....hahaha


----------



## lezah23 (Jan 17, 2011)

Is it to late to buy the patternfor Alexranda Shawl? I would love to purchase the pattern. My email is [email protected] Thankyou for your response,
Hazel


----------



## Jenwild (Aug 9, 2011)

Sweet Lorraine

Nice work, love the pale blue congrats !!


----------



## SweetLorraine (Oct 22, 2011)

Thank you-all for the nice compliments. Light/pale blue is my very favorite color.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Lorraine, I must commend you for such a stunning shawl. Sorry to come late to the party, but you did a knock out job with it. It is truly beautiful. It looks really perfect.... :thumbup:


----------



## AverilC (May 13, 2011)

Lorraine, love the colour of your alex and the work is fabulous. your photography is great.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I can't believe what just happened. I have been working on the Elizabeth shawl in lace weight, hoping to finish it before the Nadira pattern is available. Anyway my dog had jumped up on the loveseat and she startled me just as I was starting to sit down and I reached my hand out right where my knitting lay and "snap". Right away I had an awful feeling. Sure enough I broke my Symphonie needle. It was a 3.25mm that I had to order from Deramores as Knitpicks doesn't carry that size. I am sure there is no way to fix it. So enough for the Elizabeth for now! I had anticipated finishing it by this coming weekend. The good thing is that I didn't lose any stitches as all the knitting was on the cable itself, and I had just put in a lifeline in readiness for starting on the next chart. I have already placed an order for a replacement but doubt I will receive before next week. Fortunately, I have both a Wilshire shawlette and another Alexandra shawl on the needles so will work at one of those. Will be funny going back to the fingering weight as it feels so thick after the lace and I had just got used to using laceweight!

Sue


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh goodness, Britgirl! I love your attitude!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Oh Sue, botheration!!! :-(


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

So sorry Sue, all these things are sent to try us, so they say. It could have been a lot worse though. Seamus.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Sue... I was speed reading your post, afraid you had lost stitches and hoping you hadn't. Whew! So glad you didn't loose any. 

I'm so glad you mentioned how thick fingering yarn feels after you've been knitting with lace weight. I had that same experience after my Elizabeth was done and I went back to the fingering yarn. Imagine what knitting with bulky would feel like!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> Sue... I was speed reading your post, afraid you had lost stitches and hoping you hadn't. Whew! So glad you didn't loose any.
> 
> I'm so glad you mentioned how thick fingering yarn feels after you've been knitting with lace weight. I had that same experience after my Elizabeth was done and I went back to the fingering yarn. Imagine what knitting with bulky would feel like!


Actually I may not have to wait for those needles from England. My hubby decided he thought he could maybe fix it. I was very skeptical. You have to give him credit. He drilled the wood out of the metal part and then filed down the needle a little and crazy glued it into the metal part. Result one needle that is about 3/8 inch shorter than the other. However, I have been able to knit a couple of rows with no problem. I know I will be watching and hoping it will work and not snap or anything. So for the time being I am back in business and hopefully will have a new set of needles in another week or two. And to think I had just about psyched myself to get back to knitting the heavier weight on my Wilshire!

Can't imagine what knitting with bulky would be like. Like knitting with rope maybe? 
Sue


----------



## AverilC (May 13, 2011)

whoohoo, what a great DH you have to do that.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

AverilC said:


> whoohoo, what a great DH you have to do that.


Yes, after 43 years, I think I will keep him. I was really only feeling sorry for myself when I mentioned what had happened. I did not expect to say he thought he might be able to fix it! At least he knows how important my knitting is to me.
Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

britgirl said:


> AverilC said:
> 
> 
> > whoohoo, what a great DH you have to do that.
> ...


----------



## SweetLorraine (Oct 22, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Lorraine, I must commend you for such a stunning shawl. Sorry to come late to the party, but you did a knock out job with it. It is truly beautiful. It looks really perfect.... :thumbup:


Thank you Dee....and everyone else....for you kind comments.

The embryo approach allowed my quirky sense of humor to show a bit.


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

SweetLorraine what a beautiful shawl. I love Alexandra, I've just started another after saying I wanted a change and I'm really enjoying it again.

Sue, I feel for you, I was doing a cape when the needle came away from the cable and I never did get them all back on again.

Jan xx


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

SweetLorraine, your shawl is beautiful. Love the story of her life so far. Very creative and cute. The blue yarn is so elegant looking, really like that color. Nice work.
Debi


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Britgirl - what an experience! Lucky you with having a handy hubby! He definitly is a keeper!!


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

SweetLoraine - what a beautiful blue shawl! Nice sense of storyline. It made my day.

I have frogged 6 rows of my Alex and still can't find the elusive 1 extra stitch. Must keep going. I keep reading the stitches and they look right - double counting stitches - they are not right. Gremlins are the only explanation. Oh well - onward and backward!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Britgirl, We know what the D in DH would mean if you used it in referring to your Husband. DEAR!!! That fix on your needles had to take a lot of time and patience and expertise. What a wonderful solution to a frustrating story.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Yes, Britgirl, I am in awe of your wonderful DH! Let me play make believe for a moment, and think about what it must be like to be married to a lovely, handy man who can do stuff like that....... I love my husband, but.... let's just say that fixing things is not one of his strengths and leave it at that!!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Yes, Britgirl, I am in awe of your wonderful DH! Let me play make believe for a moment, and think about what it must be like to be married to a lovely, handy man who can do stuff like that....... I love my husband, but.... let's just say that fixing things is not one of his strengths and leave it at that!!!


Yes, I am fortunate that he does like to be handy, although sometimes I get annoyed as things have to be just so, where less might be better. However, here it is, three days later, and the needle is still holding and I have been knitting away. Think I have actually accepted that the fix will work, although once the new ones come, this pair will probably be put away as a back up for just-in-case, which hopefully won't happen.

Sue


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Britgirl and Dee, 
I grew up in a family that didn't throw things away if there was any way they could be fixed and used. I have one of Grandma's "pancake turners" that lost it's handle and Grandpa somehow made a beautiful new metal one. That Grandpa also made kitchen knives from broken sawmill blades. It wasn't until my later grade school years that I realized that my Daddy actually could NOT fix everything with a hammer and nail. 

My Hubby isn't that great with wood, but he is always there when I need help. I was trying to ply some really fine spinnings the other day and had myself the biggest mess of knots. And there he was, with his big gnarly fingers doing all he could to help untangle the cobwebby mess.

There's a rumor that Dee's husband can come up with some good shawl design advice. 

Sometimes I think these younger generations are cheated out of the experience of figuring out how to make do instead of tossing and buying something new.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Pacific Rose: So true! Just read an article on the net how the past two generations have generated more trash in dumps than all of the past generations! For proof all you need to do is go to a food court and look at the trash!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

I've finished the Alexandra Shawlette. It was knit with Ella Rae Lace Merino on size 5 circulars, the color Lace Merino Multy, color 103. The label states 100 grams, 460 yards. The yarn weighed 97.3 grams which worked out to 447.5 yards. I ran out of yarn with 43 stitches left to bind off! If the %*&^*$$# hank had the amount of yarn the label says, I would have been fine! The border is knit through row 23 of chart 6, and I didn't want to tink back the existing binding and another row. So, I made an emergency trip to the closest LYS, and was able to get a small amount of yarn that blends in. The yarn was on a cone, and they sell it by any amount one wants. However, the amount I wanted didnt even register on their scales! So, they just gave it to me! That is a lesson in How to cultivate loyal customers! I am very grateful, and would have paid SOMETHING, but the lady said No.

I have had bad luck with Ella Rae yarns before. Last month, I knit an 1897 vintage Danish shawl with Ella Rae Classic DK. ( http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-74350-1.html ) It took six skeins, and every one of them was short on yarn. I weighed every single one so I could calculate the amount of yarn I used. Because of these experiences with the Ella Rae brand, I may never buy any of their yarn again, and if tempted, I will really have to ask myself, How badly do I want this? At $23.50 per hank for the lace merino, it is *really* cheating the customer! It sure would be interesting to find out if any of you have some of their yarn, if those skeins/hanks are short on yarn too???

The dimensions on the wires are 58" x 29", and I have it really stretched out. It will be interesting to see how much it springs back.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

CathyAnn if mine ends up looking anything like yours I will be so happy I will cry. I'm plodding along. It's been a little tough lately, my mom was in the hospital for 5 days and now she's home. She basically lives alone and I go there daily to check on her. She is going to be 93 in June and this time she's given us quite the scare. So I knit when I can and I hop on here from work. Shhhhh don't say a word. LOL

Great job to everyone else as well. 

Anita


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

CathyAnn that is just beautiful...I don't know what else to say .... It looks perfect. I would never guess that you added another yarn to that...Great work!


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi Dee. Hope it's clear. The stitch count is 163


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

aknitter, I'm sorry to hear about your mother. Mine is the same age as yours, but mine lives in an assisted living facility. Your mother is fortunate you live so close!

Nanciann, thank you. I tried taking a picture of the last four scallops where the new yarn is located in the bind off, but the pictures focusing on that part don't show it well. So, we'll see how it looks when the shawl is dry. I really think no one will notice unless I point it out.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

CathyAnn, What a scare you had with the yarn. You are really blessed with your LYS. I can't see any difference in yarn color in your photos. Oh! And your shawlette is gorgeous. The white background really shows off your beautiful knitting.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

aknitter, Happy almost Mother's Day to you and your Mom. It's a blessing that you still have her and she is blessed to have you. Hope she is doing well and that your shawlette is finished a lot sooner than you expect.


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

CathyAnn, Another great piece of knitting. Love the color.:thumbup:


----------



## SweetLorraine (Oct 22, 2011)

CathyAnn, lovely! And I am so glad for you that the LYS had some that worked so nicely for you.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

CathyAnn, Your shawl looks fine, well actually beautiful. What an awful experience to have had, but you are lucky to have such a LYS. I bet you will be going there again. It is a shame that somebody doesn't do some sort of quality control on the yarns to ensure that they really do measure what they say they do. You did a beautiful job of knitting!

Sue


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Congrats CathyAnn on a most beautiful shawlette!


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

CathyAnn your shawl looks amazing and I cant see the join ;]
Love the colour too.

Carol (UK) I love the colour of yours too, sorry you're having problems but I'm sure Dee will be able to sort you out. What yarn did you use?

Jan xx


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

jan1ce said:


> CathyAnn your shawl looks amazing and I cant see the join ;]
> Love the colour too.
> 
> Carol (UK) I love the colour of yours too, sorry you're having problems but I'm sure Dee will be able to sort you out. What yarn did you use?
> ...


Hi Jan, Thanks for your comments. The yarn I am using is by "Dream in Colour" it's called smooshy sock yarn and the colour is Raspberry Blaze.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

CathyAnn - Beautiful shawl and lovely colour. Can't see any difference in yarn. I think you got lucky with the colour. Still plodding along trying to find where my extra stitch is.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Carol (UK), Your yarn is such a beautiful color. Your shawl is going to be so beautiful.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

BlueButterfly said:


> CathyAnn - Beautiful shawl and lovely colour. Can't see any difference in yarn. I think you got lucky with the colour. Still plodding along trying to find where my extra stitch is.


That extra stitch is going to haunt you in your dreams... or would that be a nightmare? Hope you figure it out soon.


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> Carol (UK), Your yarn is such a beautiful color. Your shawl is going to be so beautiful.


Thank you Pacific Rose. I need all the encouragement I can get at the moment as I am up against a brick wall with my charts. Thanks again.


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

CathyAnn, your shawl is beautiful and your blocking is a perfection...


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Cathy Ann, just gorgeous as always. Your knitting is so even, with beautifully formed stitches. Always a pleasure to see. 

I agree with you about the Ella Rae. That yarn is quite expensive, and the least they can do it make sure they give us the proper amount. I had a chit chat with the owner of another yarn company, and they said something about the fact that the weight will vary but the yardage will be what is on the tag..... but that sounds suspect to me, and there have been enough folks that ran out with the Ella Rae. Plus, that yarn has a very consistent twist, so I would think the weight/yardage would be consistent. 

I can't tell where the extra yarn joins in either. Good job with that. That was harrowing to say the least.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Carol (UK) said:


> Hi Dee. Hope it's clear. The stitch count is 163


Hi. What kind of yarn is that? Very pretty. It looks just like what I am swatching with right now.

Can you take another pic and spread out a section a bit more, even if it is just two "columns" but I need to see the YOs better to be able to tell where you might be. I don't want to guess just from the stitch count because the bad news is that there are 161 at the end of chart 3 after the 2nd chart repeat.... so there are no rows that end with 163 st.

Also, need you to count the stitches on each side of the center stitch, not including the center stitch.

I am sorry for your frustration... but let's try to get you back on track.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Beautiful Alexandra, Cathy Ann! :thumbup:


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

The Yarn is Dream in Colour - Smooshy sock yarn. Colour Raspberry Blaze. 450yds. Yes, I will do what you say and take some more pictures. It will be tomorrow now as it is 1am here and finding hard to keep eyes open. Thanks again for your help


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Yes, that stitch is beginning to bug me. When I am away from home it crosses my mind sometimes. Just starting again into the frogging. Should sort it out soon. Thanks.



Pacific Rose said:


> BlueButterfly said:
> 
> 
> > CathyAnn - Beautiful shawl and lovely colour. Can't see any difference in yarn. I think you got lucky with the colour. Still plodding along trying to find where my extra stitch is.
> ...


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Your knitting and blocking are beautiful, CathyAnn. I feel your pain on the yardage issue, but do all of us knitters a favor and TELL THE MANUFACTURER! I love their yarn, but after your experience I'm not sure I'll use it again either. They need to hear from you or they will never change the way they are doing it.


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

CathyAnn, your shawlette is beautiful. Love the color. Thanks for the warning about the yarn. Will not try that yarn now.
Nice job on your shawlette..


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

CathyAnn, very beautifully done! It would have made me cry to get to the end and run out of yarn. Great save on your part and what a wonderful LYS!


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Carol (UK) said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dee. Hope it's clear. The stitch count is 163
> ...


I think I mentioned the yarn is "Dream in Colour" Smooshy sock yarn.
Raspberry Blaze. 450yds.

Here are the pics. Will do again if not clear. The stitches on the Right of centre are 83 and on the Left 79.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

EqLady said:


> Your knitting and blocking are beautiful, CathyAnn. I feel your pain on the yardage issue, but do all of us knitters a favor and TELL THE MANUFACTURER! I love their yarn, but after your experience I'm not sure I'll use it again either. They need to hear from you or they will never change the way they are doing it.


I did! But haven't heard back from them yet... :thumbdown: I really loved knitting with both the DK and lace weight yarns. It really is a shame.

BTW, I've started weighing all of my yarn (take the label off first). I found the two balls of Zephyr at 2.01 oz. each. Right on!!! I also have some Madelinetosh Tosh Lace, but the label doesn't give weight -- only yardage. Harrumph!

I have two hanks of Araucania, supposed to be 100 grams, and both are slightly over. And I have five hanks of Silky Wool fingering weight. Three are slightly under the specified 50 grams and two are slightly over -- kind of averages out.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Carol, Looking at your pics, I see that at first you need to rip back a few rows.

First, you want to double check your work from the beginning... to see that the little Vs between the columns are lining up properly. From the first pic you posted, it looks fine from what I can tell without the work being stretched. I don't forsee a problem, but let's check to make sure.

But in the big pics you just posted, I noticed this:

You've got two perfect Vs lining up one over another, and then over the second V on the top, *there are two YOs lined up over top of each other,that line up in the middle of the Vs.* Also, the last row you did has the decreases in the wrong place... but you're going to rip that out, so don't worry about it now.

So.... you'll need to rip out what appears to be 4 rows, and you should hopefully be putting a WS row back on your needles. You'll want that bottom of the two YOs to stay (check out what I bolded above), but you'll be ripping out the top one of those YOs because I think you repeated the row of the YO below.

Once you do that, count your stitches, spread out the knitting and take a close up pic of approx the same size but let me see the spine so I can verify what row you are on.

We are dangerously close to getting you back on track, my friend. Don't worry, please. Your shawl looks so pretty so far, it is just a little bump in the road, okay?

:thumbup:


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Cathy Ann, just gorgeous as always. Your knitting is so even, with beautifully formed stitches. Always a pleasure to see.
> 
> I agree with you about the Ella Rae. That yarn is quite expensive, and the least they can do it make sure they give us the proper amount. I had a chit chat with the owner of another yarn company, and they said something about the fact that the weight will vary but the yardage will be what is on the tag..... but that sounds suspect to me, and there have been enough folks that ran out with the Ella Rae. Plus, that yarn has a very consistent twist, so I would think the weight/yardage would be consistent.
> 
> I can't tell where the extra yarn joins in either. Good job with that. That was harrowing to say the least.


No one can tell where the new yarn joins on the bind off because the picture doesn't really show it, and the pictures I took of it specifically, don't really show it either. However, after taking it off the mats, it's still hard to see because the new yarn blends in so well. I *really* got lucky!

I think you're right in that yardage/weight should be consistent. I suspect that the person who told you the yardage would be the same:

1. thinks other people are stupid,
2. she's rather ignorant about weights and measures, or
3. all of the above.

I've run into people like that, tell me something that defies logic and common sense. :roll:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> [BTW, I've started weighing all of my yarn (take the label off first). I found the two balls of Zephyr at 2.01 oz. each. Right on!!! I also have some Madelinetosh Tosh Lace, but the label doesn't give weight -- only yardage. Harrumph!
> 
> I have two hanks of Araucania, supposed to be 100 grams, and both are slightly over. And I have five hanks of Silky Wool fingering weight. Three are slightly under the specified 50 grams and two are slightly over -- kind of averages out.


 I was curious too about the Zephyr I bought. They were each exactly 2 oz.

Sue


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

Thank you for your reply Dee. I have taken out 6 rows as I saw for myself there was something not quite right. I am left with 161 sts which is the count for the 2nd repeat of chart 3. (I am doing the shawlette). Looking at the general notes (pattern repeats per side) I am confused, as I can't work out where I am up to or what I do next. Do I go to chart 4 now :?:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Carol (UK) said:


> Thank you for your reply Dee. I have taken out 6 rows as I saw for myself there was something not quite right. I am left with 161 sts which is the count for the 2nd repeat of chart 3. (I am doing the shawlette). Looking at the general notes (pattern repeats per side) I am confused, as I can't work out where I am up to or what I do next. Do I go to chart 4 now :?:


Looks like you are ready for chart 4. Why don't you double check your last pattern row and read the stitches to see that they correspond to row 23 of 2nd repeat of chart 3?

Sue


----------



## rozzi80 (Mar 29, 2011)

Woo Hooooo!!! Just finished the last stitch of the cast off!!! I will block it tomorrow with my new blocking wires!!!!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Congrats rozzi! 

I am on chart 5 finally!


----------



## rozzi80 (Mar 29, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> Congrats rozzi!
> 
> I am on chart 5 finally!


Woo Hooo for you too.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Carol (UK) said:


> Thank you for your reply Dee. I have taken out 6 rows as I saw for myself there was something not quite right. I am left with 161 sts which is the count for the 2nd repeat of chart 3. (I am doing the shawlette). Looking at the general notes (pattern repeats per side) I am confused, as I can't work out where I am up to or what I do next. Do I go to chart 4 now :?:


Yep, you are good to go to start chart 4. Notice that you have the appropriate 161 st on your needles, and if you look at the way the chevrons hit up against the spine, you can see that yours looks just like the pattern for chart 3 through to the end.

That shawl is going to be da bomb!!! The color is gorgeous. And your knitting looks perfect from what I can tell. You are doing just fine. Can't wait to see it blocked.

-----------------------------

Countdown for Rozzio and dreamfli..... 5..4..3..2.. how exciting, isn't it?


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

Thank you so much Dee. Now I'm ready to go again!


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Carol (UK) said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for your reply Dee. I have taken out 6 rows as I saw for myself there was something not quite right. I am left with 161 sts which is the count for the 2nd repeat of chart 3. (I am doing the shawlette). Looking at the general notes (pattern repeats per side) I am confused, as I can't work out where I am up to or what I do next. Do I go to chart 4 now :?:
> ...


Thanks to you too Sue. It's good to know others are with you. Sometimes we feel so stupid.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Found myself some yarn today that I can use for a shawl. I was at my church doing my Flower Guild duty today and there was a rummage sale on. I had to take a look, especially when I overheard someone talking about a bag of yarn going for $5.00, so I had to go look see. There was a huge trash bag full of yarn, including a couple of WIPs. I wasn't interested in a lot of it, as I was looking mainly for fingering or lace. No luck with the lace, but there was a little bag of grey fingering yarn, 80% wool and 25% nylon, 8 balls each of 150 yards. There even was a receipt in there dated February 1963, and the purchase cost 39 cents each ball, for grand total of $3.12). I figure I should have more than enough yarn there for a shawl. Just as long as the moths haven't been at it, since it is nearly 50 years old, but it looks fine! 

I also got a couple of other lots of yarns, one being Patons Shetland Chunky Tweed ( 9 balls) and another was 4 balls of sportsweight by Good Shepherd that I had never heard of.

For the $2.50 I paid for everything, I think I did very well.

So that is another shawl planned.

Sue


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Sue, WOW! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

a really good deal!!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Fabulous Britgirl! Wonderful deal! Looking forward to seeing the two new shawls.


----------



## rozzi80 (Mar 29, 2011)

Just finished blocking it -- 74 X 47 -- yowza it is big! It took up an entire double bed and if I had had more room, I could have stretched it bigger.


----------



## Squirrely Shirley (Jul 28, 2011)

rozzi80 - Gorgeous. I am going to try blocking on the bed next time -- too darn hard on the knees and hard to get up when blocking on the floor.
Shirley


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

rozzi80 said:


> Just finished blocking it -- 74 X 47 -- yowza it is big! It took up an entire double bed and if I had had more room, I could have stretched it bigger.


Big and beautiful! I love the colour.

Sue


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Another gorgeous shawl.


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

Gorgeous color and knitting. Waiting for the pics after taking from wires...


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Rozzi, it's gorgeous! What yarn and needles did you use? Love that yellow! :thumbup:


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

britgirl said:


> rozzi80 said:
> 
> 
> > Just finished blocking it -- 74 X 47 -- yowza it is big! It took up an entire double bed and if I had had more room, I could have stretched it bigger.
> ...


It looks great, Rozz!!


----------



## rozzi80 (Mar 29, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> Rozzi, it's gorgeous! What yarn and needles did you use? Love that yellow! :thumbup:


I used Knit Picks Shadow in Golden Glow Tonal. I used a US 5 needle. I must knit looser than most as it is so much bigger than what the pattern said it would. (Not that I worried about gauge.) I used 91 grams of 100 grams total in the yarn.


----------



## rozzi80 (Mar 29, 2011)

Squirrely Shirley said:


> rozzi80 - Gorgeous. I am going to try blocking on the bed next time -- too darn hard on the knees and hard to get up when blocking on the floor.
> Shirley


Thanks SS!

I started using a bed when I first learned to block -- not too long ago -- as my carpets were not that clean and I didn't have the money to buy the foam mats. A mattress seamed logical to me.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Found myself some yarn today that I can use for a shawl. I was at my church doing my Flower Guild duty today and there was a rummage sale on. I had to take a look, especially when I overheard someone talking about a bag of yarn going for $5.00, so I had to go look see. There was a huge trash bag full of yarn, including a couple of WIPs. I wasn't interested in a lot of it, as I was looking mainly for fingering or lace. No luck with the lace, but there was a little bag of grey fingering yarn, 80% wool and 25% nylon, 8 balls each of 150 yards. There even was a receipt in there dated February 1963, and the purchase cost 39 cents each ball, for grand total of $3.12). I figure I should have more than enough yarn there for a shawl. Just as long as the moths haven't been at it, since it is nearly 50 years old, but it looks fine!
> 
> I also got a couple of other lots of yarns, one being Patons Shetland Chunky Tweed ( 9 balls) and another was 4 balls of sportsweight by Good Shepherd that I had never heard of.
> 
> ...


That is so cool! I love the fact that you will be knitting with yarn another knitter purchased a half century ago. Something about that is very special...

What a bargain!! And you deserve it.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Rozzi, total gorgeousity! (New word of praise!) I love your shawl. It is a biggun, so airy and pretty. That golden yellow is fabulous. I hope you post again after she is off the block. :thumbup:


----------



## rozzi80 (Mar 29, 2011)

OK, it is after midnight Chicago time, and I couldn't go to sleep because I kept thinking about my shawl all blocked out in the spare room. By my calculations, it had been about 12 hours and lace had to dry at least that fast. So I got up out of bed, got dressed and went and took my Alexandra Gold off of the wires. Oh my is she beautiful!!!! I wish that the light was good enough to get a really good picture, so this will have to do.

I am just amazed at how a blob of yarn can end up being such a beautiful, airy shawl.


----------



## AverilC (May 13, 2011)

that is absolutely gorgeous Rossi80. A very lovely colour,.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

AverilC said:


> that is absolutely gorgeous Rossi80. A very lovely colour,.


Ditto! :-D  :thumbup:


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

Beautiful!!

Jan xx


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Rozzi, that is beautiful. I really love the colour. Wear it with pride. You did a superb job.

Sue


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Very pretty Rozzi,yours stitches are perfect and the colors in the yarn blend super nice. Mine come out larger than the pattern says also. But that way there is more to snuggle up to. Nice job.


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

rozzi your alex is gorgeous! I want to knit another one when I can clear more of my wips... great colorway and superb knitting!


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Yell, Big, beutiful and sunny! Nice going with the bed blocking. I guess I will also be using the bed as a blocker.



rozzi80 said:


> Just finished blocking it -- 74 X 47 -- yowza it is big! It took up an entire double bed and if I had had more room, I could have stretched it bigger.


----------



## SweetLorraine (Oct 22, 2011)

Rozzi......... beauteous. (Used a thesaurus to find another way to say beautiful! Now I have a few more in my pocket for the next new shawls)


----------



## YarnLady (Jan 23, 2011)

Rozzi,

Your shawl is very beautiful. What a nice color! I never thought of using yellow as a shawl color. Now that I have seen how great it looks, I may use yellow when I knit a future shawl. Great job!!

Yarnlady


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

Rozzi your shawl is breathtaking, and such a lovely colour to work with. Seamus.


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

By George, I think I've got it. I seem to keep undoing and frogging instead of knitting (don't tell Dee anyone). Now I see that I have to get rid of all my wips, like Brit girl. I knew there was a secret to this game somewhere. Now I know what it is. The down side is that I don't have any wips. I have looked around, but I don't seem to need them, and my little Annie is always good, and I don't need a wip for her either. The actual secret to knitting shawls and lace is still hidden for me, but I shall find it, because I also am a stubborn Brit. Keep on frogging! Seamus


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Rozzi, your shawl turned out fantastic. I had to chuckle over your excitement about taking the shawl off the pins. I do the same thing. And I wake up in the middle of the night just to "visit" the shawl when blocking. I still can't get over the wonder that is lace blocking. I am just as thrilled after over 40 shawls. 

You should be big time proud of yourself. This is stunningly beautiful and I can say enough nice things about it. It is going to look beautiful on you.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Rozzi: Just YUMMY! Absolutely YUMMY!! 

To all the Shawlettes out there HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

That yellow, Rozzi, has to be the softest, most beautiful yellow yarn I've ever seen! You did a magnificent job on the shawl!


----------



## MEknitter (Mar 28, 2011)

What a beautiful color, rozzi - it will certainly turn heads! BTW - that colorway is on sale, being discontinued at KnitPicks.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Amazing stuff ladies.

I have been away in Perth and Fremantle for the weekend and look at the shawls and pages I missed!!!

Cathy Ann your blue is Sublime...devine.xx
Rozzie...buttery Yellow...looks fantastic...never considered yellow...mellow yellow will surely be on my radar now!!

Cant wait to see that Raspberry red one finished either!

Gave my last Blue shawl to my really good mate Annabel on Mothers Day in Freo...she is a knitter and LOVES it as only another knitter can.

Also picked up some great yarns from the fab stores of Ivey and Maud and Crossways. Thanks Western Australia...xx
SHaron...so good to be home


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

I am a little reluctant to share this as I do not want to offend anyone who is having a bad Mother's Day. I pray that every single woman on this forum is celebrated not only today but EVERY day for the things that she does for those she loves. I have three children, whom I had to raise alone because their father was killed in a terrorist attack in 1983. Not one of them has given me any trouble although the middle girl and I bump heads because we both want so much for the other! I had to retire early because of my medical challenges and although I can pay my bills luxuries like yarn must be saved up for. I have been showing them the beautiful shawls designed by Dee and saying how I want to be able to knit every single one. I was blessed last year with two great grandsons and today at lunch the eldest Malique, walked up to me and handed me two red roses, a pink carnation and a pink envelope. In the envelope was the most beautiful customized card that had been made by my youngest grand daughter and there was something else; an OPEN-ENDED gift certificate for Webs to buy whatever I want for ONE year! I can barely type this cause I am still bawling. I love this forum and I appreciate every single person who has taken the time to give me advice and friendship. Thank you all and please everyone have a most fantastic knitting week!


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Outstanding! Now just how beautiful is that gold! I do the same with the visiting while on the block! I even have to lightly stroke it!
Lovely works being produced Ladies.:thumbup:


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> I am a little reluctant to share this as I do not want to offend anyone who is having a bad Mother's Day. I pray that every single woman on this forum is celebrated not only today but EVERY day for the things that she does for those she loves. I have three children, whom I had to raise alone because their father was killed in a terrorist attack in 1983. Not one of them has given me any trouble although the middle girl and I bump heads because we both want so much for the other! I had to retire early because of my medical challenges and although I can pay my bills luxuries like yarn must be saved up for. I have been showing them the beautiful shawls designed by Dee and saying how I want to be able to knit every single one. I was blessed last year with two great grandsons and today at lunch the eldest Malique, walked up to me and handed me two red roses, a pink carnation and a pink envelope. In the envelope was the most beautiful customized card that had been made by my youngest grand daughter and there was something else; an OPEN-ENDED gift certificate for Webs to buy whatever I want for ONE year! I can barely type this cause I am still bawling. I love this forum and I appreciate every single person who has taken the time to give me advice and friendship. Thank you all and please everyone have a most fantastic knitting week!


How wonderful to be so richly blessed!


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Rozzi, Gorgeous!!!


----------



## rozzi80 (Mar 29, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> I am a little reluctant to share this as I do not want to offend anyone who is having a bad Mother's Day. I pray that every single woman on this forum is celebrated not only today but EVERY day for the things that she does for those she loves. I have three children, whom I had to raise alone because their father was killed in a terrorist attack in 1983. Not one of them has given me any trouble although the middle girl and I bump heads because we both want so much for the other! I had to retire early because of my medical challenges and although I can pay my bills luxuries like yarn must be saved up for. I have been showing them the beautiful shawls designed by Dee and saying how I want to be able to knit every single one. I was blessed last year with two great grandsons and today at lunch the eldest Malique, walked up to me and handed me two red roses, a pink carnation and a pink envelope. In the envelope was the most beautiful customized card that had been made by my youngest grand daughter and there was something else; an OPEN-ENDED gift certificate for Webs to buy whatever I want for ONE year! I can barely type this cause I am still bawling. I love this forum and I appreciate every single person who has taken the time to give me advice and friendship. Thank you all and please everyone have a most fantastic knitting week!


You are richly blessed. Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## SweetLorraine (Oct 22, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> I am a little reluctant to share this as I do not want to offend anyone who is having a bad Mother's Day. I pray that every single woman on this forum is celebrated not only today but EVERY day for the things that she does for those she loves. I have three children, whom I had to raise alone because their father was killed in a terrorist attack in 1983. Not one of them has given me any trouble although the middle girl and I bump heads because we both want so much for the other! I had to retire early because of my medical challenges and although I can pay my bills luxuries like yarn must be saved up for. I have been showing them the beautiful shawls designed by Dee and saying how I want to be able to knit every single one. I was blessed last year with two great grandsons and today at lunch the eldest Malique, walked up to me and handed me two red roses, a pink carnation and a pink envelope. In the envelope was the most beautiful customized card that had been made by my youngest grand daughter and there was something else; an OPEN-ENDED gift certificate for Webs to buy whatever I want for ONE year! I can barely type this cause I am still bawling. I love this forum and I appreciate every single person who has taken the time to give me advice and friendship. Thank you all and please everyone have a most fantastic knitting week!


I am crying with happiness for you!

Happy Mother's Day to all.......


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> I am a little reluctant to share this as I do not want to offend anyone who is having a bad Mother's Day. I pray that every single woman on this forum is celebrated not only today but EVERY day for the things that she does for those she loves. I have three children, whom I had to raise alone because their father was killed in a terrorist attack in 1983. Not one of them has given me any trouble although the middle girl and I bump heads because we both want so much for the other! I had to retire early because of my medical challenges and although I can pay my bills luxuries like yarn must be saved up for. I have been showing them the beautiful shawls designed by Dee and saying how I want to be able to knit every single one. I was blessed last year with two great grandsons and today at lunch the eldest Malique, walked up to me and handed me two red roses, a pink carnation and a pink envelope. In the envelope was the most beautiful customized card that had been made by my youngest grand daughter and there was something else; an OPEN-ENDED gift certificate for Webs to buy whatever I want for ONE year! I can barely type this cause I am still bawling. I love this forum and I appreciate every single person who has taken the time to give me advice and friendship. Thank you all and please everyone have a most fantastic knitting week!


I was so touched by this and also was in tears. I had to share it with my DH. A Very Happy Mother's Day to you, a little late perhaps, but it sounds like indeed you have had a very Happy Day. You truly are blessed.

Sue


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

rozzi80 said:


> OK, it is after midnight Chicago time, and I couldn't go to sleep because I kept thinking about my shawl all blocked out in the spare room. By my calculations, it had been about 12 hours and lace had to dry at least that fast. So I got up out of bed, got dressed and went and took my Alexandra Gold off of the wires. Oh my is she beautiful!!!! I wish that the light was good enough to get a really good picture, so this will have to do.
> 
> I am just amazed at how a blob of yarn can end up being such a beautiful, airy shawl.


Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Umoza... that is just beautiful. I printed your post out and let my husband read it and we were both choked up. What a wonderful family you have, and what a lovely woman you are to have inspired such devotion. And have fun shopping!!!! Yahoo!!!!

And I hope all of the mothers here had a blessed day. I had to make do with a little kiss from my parrot Stevie. Smootch!


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

Here is my latest, fresh off the blocks.

I used Trekking (XXL) sock yarn 75% wool 25%Nylon, on 3.75mm needles and used approx 465 yds. The yarn was very irregular with thin patches, I've used this yarn before and had no problems so hopefully it's a one-off.

This is for my DIL and she loves the yarn so hopefully she'll love the shawl too.

The shawlette measures 30 x 60 just off the wires.

I hope you all had a lovely Mothers Day, we had ours in March.

Jan xx


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> I am a little reluctant to share this as I do not want to offend anyone who is having a bad Mother's Day. I pray that every single woman on this forum is celebrated not only today but EVERY day for the things that she does for those she loves. I have three children, whom I had to raise alone because their father was killed in a terrorist attack in 1983. Not one of them has given me any trouble although the middle girl and I bump heads because we both want so much for the other! I had to retire early because of my medical challenges and although I can pay my bills luxuries like yarn must be saved up for. I have been showing them the beautiful shawls designed by Dee and saying how I want to be able to knit every single one. I was blessed last year with two great grandsons and today at lunch the eldest Malique, walked up to me and handed me two red roses, a pink carnation and a pink envelope. In the envelope was the most beautiful customized card that had been made by my youngest grand daughter and there was something else; an OPEN-ENDED gift certificate for Webs to buy whatever I want for ONE year! I can barely type this cause I am still bawling. I love this forum and I appreciate every single person who has taken the time to give me advice and friendship. Thank you all and please everyone have a most fantastic knitting week!


You have a lovely family, what a wonderful gesture.

Jan xx


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

jan your alex is just beautiful!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

jan, your shawlette is beautiful. I love that colour. Now are you starting another one or just waiting for Nadira?
Sue


----------



## knitterbuddy (Aug 28, 2011)

I would like to purchase a copy of the knitting direction for this shawl. How do I do it. Thank you for your help.


----------



## knitterbuddy (Aug 28, 2011)

I would like to purchase a copy of the knitting direction for this shawl. How do I do it. Thank you for your help.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

PM stevieland. She will tell you how to do that. Be sure to come back and let us know of your progress.



knitterbuddy said:


> I would like to purchase a copy of the knitting direction for this shawl. How do I do it. Thank you for your help.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Lovely shawl Jan. Such a beautiful blue. I'm sure it will be loved...I don't know anyone that wouldn't...


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

I wish I was the DIL. Love the shawl and the colour is my favourite. A late Happy Mothers Day.



jan1ce said:


> Here is my latest, fresh off the blocks.
> 
> I used Trekking (XXL) sock yarn 75% wool 25%Nylon, on 3.75mm needles and used approx 465 yds. The yarn was very irregular with thin patches, I've used this yarn before and had no problems so hopefully it's a one-off.
> 
> ...


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

I am so happy for you. Such wonderful children to have. You are blessed. Happy Mothers day.



umozabeads said:


> I am a little reluctant to share this as I do not want to offend anyone who is having a bad Mother's Day. I pray that every single woman on this forum is celebrated not only today but EVERY day for the things that she does for those she loves. I have three children, whom I had to raise alone because their father was killed in a terrorist attack in 1983. Not one of them has given me any trouble although the middle girl and I bump heads because we both want so much for the other! I had to retire early because of my medical challenges and although I can pay my bills luxuries like yarn must be saved up for. I have been showing them the beautiful shawls designed by Dee and saying how I want to be able to knit every single one. I was blessed last year with two great grandsons and today at lunch the eldest Malique, walked up to me and handed me two red roses, a pink carnation and a pink envelope. In the envelope was the most beautiful customized card that had been made by my youngest grand daughter and there was something else; an OPEN-ENDED gift certificate for Webs to buy whatever I want for ONE year! I can barely type this cause I am still bawling. I love this forum and I appreciate every single person who has taken the time to give me advice and friendship. Thank you all and please everyone have a most fantastic knitting week!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Jan, that is really beautiful. I love the color too, and I'm sure you DIL is gonna go crazy over it! Exquisite knitting and blocking.... couldn't be any prettier!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Jan, I just love, love, love your shawl. Your DIL must be thrilled with it. It looks perfect in every way, and that blue is stunning! (My favorite color!) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your kind comments.

Sue - I'm on my last 'blue' shawl. It's a full Alexandra for my friend whose birthday is 3rd June. I'm just about to start the second Chart 3. Hopefully I shall be finished and ready to start Nadira, If not I've still got Edwina to make a start on. (It's green, my favourite colour! LOL)

Jan xx


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

I'm waiting for the Nadira now. I finally finished the only WIP I have had sitting around. When the Ashton KAL started, I had just finished the first sock of a pair, set it aside, and then worked a little on it a couple of months ago, and now finally finished the second sock! I WAS BORED, and couldn't wait to finish. 

Now, I'm "cooling my heels," and am knitting swatches for a future lace poncho project -- waiting, waiting, waiting... .


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> I'm waiting for the Nadira now. I finally finished the only WIP I have had sitting around. When the Ashton KAL started, I had just finished the first sock of a pair, set it aside, and then worked a little on it a couple of months ago, and now finally finished the second sock! I WAS BORED, and couldn't wait to finish.
> 
> Now, I'm "cooling my heels," and am knitting swatches for a future lace poncho project -- waiting, waiting, waiting... .


LOL! CathyAnn !


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

First, thank you to all of you! Second, Jan your shawl is absolutely beautiful! Blue is one of my favorite colors, it always winds in some form in all of my work! Again, congrats on a excellent job!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

I am on chart 6 of Alexandra! My edwina is in Texas ( pink) and well loved. The orange Ashton and mini Ashton are with their new owners and mysil got hers yesterday too. Everyone thrilled with all of them. 

My youngest came to see me yesterday with 2 pound of love balls (pink and blue) and a big bernat baby multi color. I felt really blessed. 

My Elizabeth is on hold till I get Alex finished.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Dreamfli: WOW!


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Very beautiful Jan! Love the color!


----------



## rozzi80 (Mar 29, 2011)

Jan! How beautiful!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

knitgirl389 said:


> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> > I'm waiting for the Nadira now. I finally finished the only WIP I have had sitting around. When the Ashton KAL started, I had just finished the first sock of a pair, set it aside, and then worked a little on it a couple of months ago, and now finally finished the second sock! I WAS BORED, and couldn't wait to finish.
> ...


Knitgirl, you think that's funny? When I finished the second sock yesterday, I tried them on and found the second sock slightly larger! What's up with that??? I'm NOT going to redo it. I'll live with it -- perfect with boots and long jeans! One good thing is that they won't stay up; just scrunch down around my ankles, so who's to know? :roll:


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> knitgirl389 said:
> 
> 
> > CathyAnn said:
> ...


oh I am sorry that your socks are different sizes....no what I am laughing at is the " cooling your heels" and the waiting and waiting and waiting comment..lol sounded more like not too subtle hints for Dee to release Nadira! LOL!


----------



## YarnLady (Jan 23, 2011)

Jan,

Your shawl is lovely. Blue is a great color for a shawl. I am still working on the Ashton, and the color is light blue.

Yarnlady


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> I'm waiting for the Nadira now. I finally finished the only WIP I have had sitting around. When the Ashton KAL started, I had just finished the first sock of a pair, set it aside, and then worked a little on it a couple of months ago, and now finally finished the second sock! I WAS BORED, and couldn't wait to finish.
> 
> Now, I'm "cooling my heels," and am knitting swatches for a future lace poncho project -- waiting, waiting, waiting... .


Hey! I was hoping to release Nadira tomorrow or the next day, but my tech editor is on business travel this week and I always run the final version past her before publishing. So we are looking at next week, for sure! Thanks for everyone's patience...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

stevieland said:


> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> > I'm waiting for the Nadira now. I finally finished the only WIP I have had sitting around. When the Ashton KAL started, I had just finished the first sock of a pair, set it aside, and then worked a little on it a couple of months ago, and now finally finished the second sock! I WAS BORED, and couldn't wait to finish.
> ...


I'm happy! Just about to finish up Elizabeth and could do with a little "down" time. I am really enjoying the lace knitting. It is funny, at the beginning of a shawl I don't mind doing all those purl rows, but once you really get up in the numbers, I prefer doing the patterned ones. Once I finish a patterned row, I look at the purl rows and all those stitches, and think "ugh". At least with the patterns I am counting away, yo here, yo there, knit 2 together etc.. With the purl rows once I get to 300 or 400+ stitches, I am almost willing the row over and wishing it would knit itself!
Seriously I am looking forward to Nadira, and I can wait another week. I have an Alexandra and Wilshire on the needles that I can work at, and also am making comfort squares for preemies, that I can knock a few out over the next week. Then I will be all revved up to start on the Nadira.
Sue


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

whoo--hoooo! I was just at a JoAnn's super store yesterday and bought four balls of the new sock yarn with glitter from Red Heart called Stardust in a tonal grapey color. I am so excited.


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Everyones shawls and shawlettes are magnificent! What a wonderful and crazy thing Dee has thrown together! 
Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

BlueButterfly said:


> I wish I was the DIL. Love the shawl and the colour is my favourite. A late Happy Mothers Day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree!! Just beautiful!


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

jan1ce said:


> umozabeads said:
> 
> 
> > I am a little reluctant to share this as I do not want to offend anyone who is having a bad Mother's Day. I pray that every single woman on this forum is celebrated not only today but EVERY day for the things that she does for those she loves. I have three children, whom I had to raise alone because their father was killed in a terrorist attack in 1983. Not one of them has given me any trouble although the middle girl and I bump heads because we both want so much for the other! I had to retire early because of my medical challenges and although I can pay my bills luxuries like yarn must be saved up for. I have been showing them the beautiful shawls designed by Dee and saying how I want to be able to knit every single one. I was blessed last year with two great grandsons and today at lunch the eldest Malique, walked up to me and handed me two red roses, a pink carnation and a pink envelope. In the envelope was the most beautiful customized card that had been made by my youngest grand daughter and there was something else; an OPEN-ENDED gift certificate for Webs to buy whatever I want for ONE year! I can barely type this cause I am still bawling. I love this forum and I appreciate every single person who has taken the time to give me advice and friendship. Thank you all and please everyone have a most fantastic knitting week!
> ...


How wonderful of your family! Share the love abundantly!!


----------



## PATCHER (Dec 13, 2011)

My Alexandra is pinned to the bed and drying. It is blocking at 70" X 35". I am hoping I can e-mail a picture from my iPad to myself and then post to this sight from the PC. If so, I will also be able to post my Ashton.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

I have just a few more rows to go. I saved my sanity but it was close. I found an error. Of course it was a couple of rows back. I managed to fix it without major frogging or making a worse mess. Whew! Looks great. Will be glad to be done!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is my Elizabeth shawl. It is knitted in Knitpicks Shimmer yarn, colour Eucalyptus, and took approximately 748 yards on size 3.25 mm needles. I really love it. There is something special about the laceweight yarn. It took me just over two weeks despite the broken needle episode. I am just tickled pink that my DH's fix worked and I managed to complete it with the original needles. Would you believe that the new needles arrived from UK yesterday afternoon, of course, after I had already finished and was blocking it? Now it is back to the Wilshire shawlette and then the Alexandra I am knitting for one of my daughters for Christmas. I have to confess that after working with it I did grow accustomed to the laceweight and would use it again. The shawl is so light and airy, and, just for fun I tried to pull it through my wedding ring, and it worked! My DH was quite amazed at that.
Sue


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

britgirl your elizabeth is gorgeous! Wow!


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Really quite nice. Enjoy!


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Beautiful Sue. Love the color. It looks so soft and delicate.I am still adjusting to the difference between fingering and lace weight yarns. My Elizabeth is only on the beginning of chart 3. Had to rip it once. Mostly due to getting used to the yarn. I thought it looked too lose so tightened up some on this goround and it looks better. Hope it looks half as good as you. How do you find the time to crank these shawls out so fast! You did a wonderful job on this one as well as all the others you've posted. Keep up the good work.
Debi


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Awesome Elizabeth Britgirl....

I love knitting in lace weight... I know it grows slowly..but its not a worry...its so soft and fine and cool enough to wear here....

Wonderful work...good on you....


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Sue that is so beautiful. The color makes that pattern just amazing. Great work!


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

Gorgeous Sue, I love the colour, really shows off the patterns.

Jan xx


----------



## KnitQuiltBeader (Nov 30, 2011)

Britgirl,

I saw in your earlier post that you don't like the purl rows. Nor do I. 

I am a late-comer to this KAL so I haven't started my shawl yet. My yarn arrived on Friday and I will be starting my shawl as soon as I finish the cuffs on the two-at-a-time-toe-up socks I am currently working on.

I recently learned how to do entrelac. As part of that I learned to Knit Backwards instead of turning the work and purling. After I saw your complaint (mine too), I wondered if it was possible to knit backwards on the purl rows even though this is lace. What does everyone think?


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

I must be one of a very few who actually like the purl rows whatever I am knitting 

Sue your Elizabeth is stunning I actually have some of that shimmer ..exact shade in my stash ,might just do another Elizabeth when I finish the one i am working on at present,along with a gents aran and a shrug for grandaughter, just finished 2 at a time toe up socks


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

agnescr said:


> I must be one of a very few who actually like the purl rows whatever I am knitting


Actually I don't know that it is just purl rows. I think I would feel the same with knit rows. When I am knitting the pattern rows, I find them more interesting, doing them and watching as the pattern evolves, whereas with the purl rows, or knit if there were any, especially with the larger numbers, I want to get them done. When I am doing the pattern rows I get into a rhythm, appreciating the pattern as I go along and understanding what the stitches are doing in/to the pattern. On the rows where there are the sl2 k1 p2sso, I can see one motif being finished, after the rows building up to that. With the purl rows there just isn't that interest and intensity, for me, at least.
Sue


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

I love the Elizabeth! Such a pretty color and exquisate work; something else to add to my list! I have some really soft lace yarn but it has a bit of a fuzz to it and I don't think I will use it for this as I would really want the stitch definition to stand out. More shopping I guess.

Weighing in on the purl rows; I like them. I like the pattern rows too. I think they form a balance and compliment each other -- kind of like a plain peanut butter sandwich gets gummy in the mouth without the rich juiciness of the jelly while plain jelly on bread has no substance to it. On the knit rows, I get to think and use my brain while watching the pattern develope. On the purl rows, I sit back in my chair and feel myself relax while still counting to check for errors (ie missed YO). Just my opinion. Ready to move on for another shawl - will it be the Elizabeth or Nadira?


----------



## Bethknits79 (Jul 19, 2011)

I also recently learned to knit backwards but I don't think I would try it on lace because it might get too confusing with all the yo's and other special stitches.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

KnitQuiltBeader said:


> Britgirl,
> 
> I saw in your earlier post that you don't like the purl rows. Nor do I.
> 
> ...


Knitting backwards is possible-just a note though- if you don't have your tension under control it can make your purl rows look a bit sloppy or loose ( I did use it on a few rows. I can see the difference where no one else might.) It helps with watching a busy row where you had a lot of yo and k2tog and stuff to make sure they are correct.

I knit with my yarn over my left index finger (for both knit and purl rows) I can't seem to train my right hand to hold the yarn for the knitting backwards. (especially with any tension)

Going to shop for yarn for me for the Narida, I want one too, lol
4 more rows to go and my Alexandra will be saying good bye to the needles!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

I enjoy the purl rows. A time to relax and make sure the pattern is correct on the previous row. Knitting backwards on this would be putting a bit too much stress on me. I prefer the break of the purl rows.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

That's exactly how I feel Nanciann


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

I wonder if it would have been that we learned to do the purl row first, if the same issue would occur with the knit stitch then.
I get the willies of the purl row from time to time. I have sort of decided that the issue for me personally is that I knit way faster then purl, so this makes the purl row seem so much longer and daunting!
I knit continental, I decided to relax and just enjoy the undulating motion of the stitch. After all what would I be doing if the only stitch for the craft was the purl stitch.
It became a matter of perspective.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Britgirl: I love your shawl! It is so soft looking and elegant. 
As for the purl rows, I love them because it gives me a chance to rest from doing the pattern rows!


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

I agree there is no pressure with the purl row, but for some reason I purl much slower than I knit. Have never in 25 years been able to establish the same rhythm with a purl row that I can with a knit row.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

DanaKay...I knit the English way and believe it or not ... I purl faster than I do the knit stitch. I use only circular needles and I only move my fingers ... not my whole hand when I "throw" my yarn around the needle...If that makes any sense. Hard to explain. I just kind of slide the yarn around the needle ... my hands are almost still...I can knit Continental but prefer English as I knit that much neater and usually to gauge.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

nanciann said:


> DanaKay...I knit the English way and believe it or not ... I purl faster than I do the knit stitch. I use only circular needles and I only move my fingers ... not my whole hand when I "throw" my yarn around the needle...If that makes any sense. Hard to explain. I just kind of slide the yarn around the needle ... my hands are almost still...I can knit Continental but prefer English as I knit that much neater and usually to gauge.


nanciann, I think I knit like you, mainly moving my fingers, plus I hug my needle, even if it is circular, which I seem to be using all the time now, against my body. I also push my stitches way up close to the end of my needle, although I sometimes feel that I am living dangerously then, as if I get off track I run the risk of dropping more than the one stitch. I haven't tried Continental yet, although I would at least like to try it, although I doubt after all these years if I would switch.
Sue


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

nanciann, I think I knit like you, mainly moving my fingers, plus I hug my needle, even if it is circular, which I seem to be using all the time now, against my body. I also push my stitches way up close to the end of my needle, although I sometimes feel that I am living dangerously then, as if I get off track I run the risk of dropping more than the one stitch. I haven't tried Continental yet, although I would at least like to try it, although I doubt after all these years if I would switch.
Sue[/quote]

That's more or less the way I do it as well. Works for me...


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Britgirl! Beautiful! But! Do you knit all the time? I'm just plodding along and you've finished like 86 shawls! So envious of your skill!!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Elizabeth shawl.... The shawl is so light and airy, and, just for fun I tried to pull it through my wedding ring, and it worked! My DH was quite amazed at that.
> Sue


Sue, I commented on your Pictures topic but missed this here. (too busy today finalizing Nadira!).

It is perfect. Just lovely. What a wonderful color, just enough variegation to be interesting but not so much to get in the way of the design. I like the design even better than when I first knitted it myself when I see a wonderful version like this. You really made my day, seeing your beautiful shawl!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi Sue - another beautifal shawl completed by you. It is wonderful, you have reached the pinnacle of lace knitting. You are a very talented lady. Seamus.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Elizabeth shawl. It is knitted in Knitpicks Shimmer yarn, colour Eucalyptus, and took approximately 748 yards on size 3.25 mm needles. I really love it. There is something special about the laceweight yarn. It took me just over two weeks despite the broken needle episode. I am just tickled pink that my DH's fix worked and I managed to complete it with the original needles. Would you believe that the new needles arrived from UK yesterday afternoon, of course, after I had already finished and was blocking it? Now it is back to the Wilshire shawlette and then the Alexandra I am knitting for one of my daughters for Christmas. I have to confess that after working with it I did grow accustomed to the laceweight and would use it again. The shawl is so light and airy, and, just for fun I tried to pull it through my wedding ring, and it worked! My DH was quite amazed at that.
> Sue


Oh my goodness! That is just gorgeous!! Very well done!!!


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

britgirl said:


> nanciann said:
> 
> 
> > DanaKay...I knit the English way and believe it or not ... I purl faster than I do the knit stitch. I use only circular needles and I only move my fingers ... not my whole hand when I "throw" my yarn around the needle...If that makes any sense. Hard to explain. I just kind of slide the yarn around the needle ... my hands are almost still...I can knit Continental but prefer English as I knit that much neater and usually to gauge.
> ...


I agree on the barely moving but for a bit of finger motion. Continental is easier for me as I crocheted and so the yarn is more natural for me in the left hand. I can throw English too, but not as you two do. That I would have to really practice. I've seen the flick and such, looks so easy, until I try it :lol:
I do tend to live on the edge so to speak though, with knitting off the tips of the needles a lot. I have sneezed and dropped stitches and didn't hold my place when a yawn came over me a time or two.
This is NOT something you want to happen using very fine lace, gossamer or lighter yarn. Oh and best to keep those stitches back a tad if silk! Best to keep a finger against those stitches!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > I must be one of a very few who actually like the purl rows whatever I am knitting
> ...


Sue, it is exactly that way for me too!

Your Elizabeth is breathtaking! One of these days, I'm going to have to make one for myself! What are the finished dimensions! It looks quite large in the picture.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

I too started with crocheting but when I taught myself how to knit (with a 10 cent booklet) I followed the directions exactly as in the pictures. After years of knitting I polished my technique to what it is today.


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

nanciann said:


> I too started with crocheting but when I taught myself how to knit (with a 10 cent booklet) I followed the directions exactly as in the pictures. After years of knitting I polished my technique to what it is today.


Yes 10 cents a book. I am self taught also. Being left handed when I first took up knitting I did it left handed, because I did what I what I saw in the pictures, but crocheting I did right handed. Knitting took a back seat because of the need to reverse all the pattern pretty much.
Then I finally saw a book that showed better how to, and with the continental stitch, I now knit right handed, though I didn't know it was called continental then.


----------



## shirley m (Apr 25, 2011)

I am so pleased that I am not alone in liking purling. Friends think I am mad. Shirley.


agnescr said:


> I must be one of a very few who actually like the purl rows whatever I am knitting
> 
> Sue your Elizabeth is stunning I actually have some of that shimmer ..exact shade in my stash ,might just do another Elizabeth when I finish the one i am working on at present,along with a gents aran and a shrug for grandaughter, just finished 2 at a time toe up socks


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

shirley m said:


> I am so pleased that I am not alone in liking purling. Friends think I am mad. Shirley.
> 
> 
> agnescr said:
> ...


Hey I am a purly girl too...and quicker too.... snap!!

Hey a question that is completely off topic and not knitting....do you really put Jelly in sandwiches?...does it not get all soggy and yuk!!

XXX....(please dont tell me off for not staying on topic....though I must say shawl and shawlette knitters seem much friendlier and kinder than some of the forum topic peoples!!)*


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

agnescr said:


> I must be one of a very few who actually like the purl rows whatever I am knitting
> 
> Sue your Elizabeth is stunning I actually have some of that shimmer ..exact shade in my stash ,might just do another Elizabeth when I finish the one i am working on at present,along with a gents aran and a shrug for grandaughter, just finished 2 at a time toe up socks


I also like the purl rows. I think it straightens everything up. I also count my stitches after every purl row as the stitches lay more even over the cable.


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> shirley m said:
> 
> 
> > I am so pleased that I am not alone in liking purling. Friends think I am mad. Shirley.
> ...


yes, jelly in sandwiches! peanut butter and jelly! The grands call them pb&j's.
They are very fond of peanut butter/marshmallow & banana sandwiches too! I have never had the jelly get soggy and yuk in a sandwich. Maybe they don't last long enough to get that way! :lol:


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> shirley m said:
> 
> 
> > I am so pleased that I am not alone in liking purling. Friends think I am mad. Shirley.
> ...


yes, jelly in sandwiches! peanut butter and jelly! The grands call them pb&j's.
They are very fond of peanut butter/marshmallow & banana sandwiches too! I have never had the jelly get soggy and yuk in a sandwich. Maybe they don't last long enough to get that way! :lol:


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

sorry about the double it got hung up somehow, then took wings!


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Btw Sharon,
How are the kittens and pups doing? That couldn't possibly be off topic because they have fur!:lol:


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

DanaKay said:


> Btw Sharon,
> How are the kittens and pups doing? That couldn't possibly be off topic because they have fur!:lol:


Hahaha..DK... I just did some google ing...and found that in fact what USA calls Jelly is what we call jam...so its OK...now I just feel silly...

The kittens are adolescents and spend the days in the garden being famous adventurers..brave explorers. The Puppies are balls of glossy furry curls...very very cuteness...and weight more than their mother collectively and she bravely feeds on...but now out of consideration for her I supplement them with dog porridge...my poor baby girl must be exhausted..imagine trying to sustain a mass that is greater than yours...eeep....I will take some pics next time the kittens are in the puppies enclosure playing with them....it is very very CUTE..xx


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I am still plugging along on my Alexandra. My mother has been very sick and I've had to put down my knitting for a couple of weeks now. I told her to knock it off and get better because she is seriously cutting into my knitting time. I didn't yell at her too hard because after all she is going to be 93 in June. She is 100% in her head it's her body that seems to be giving out. :-( I love her madly, so if my knitting takes a back seat for the time being it's ok, I'll get back to it. Everyone has been doing such beautiful work! I hope mine turns out as nicely as all of yours. 

Just wanted to update Dee (and warn her that...I'll be Bach!) Hahaha

Anita


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

I am one of those weirdos that likes to purl better than knit. I just like the way the needle angles into the stitch. It is more comfortable. But I am a thrower so maybe that is why.

So what is jelly in Australia? I am a little afraid to ask...


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

Too beautiful! How do you knit so fast???


----------



## shirley m (Apr 25, 2011)

Sharon, I wonder if they really do that, although I think the jelly may not be as we know it. Shirley.


sharonbartsch said:


> shirley m said:
> 
> 
> > I am so pleased that I am not alone in liking purling. Friends think I am mad. Shirley.
> ...


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

I like the purl rows, better, too!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

What you know as Jello in US, is jelly I think in England and Australia. I lived in Australia for 5 years as a child.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I really wasn't saying that I didn't like purl as such, more that when I am doing the lace I am on a roll doing the pattern and the purl just seems to last so long when you have loads of stitches. At least with the pattern you know you have 12 stitches or however many in the repeat so you do get some variety. That said, I wouldn't want every row to be in pattern. At least with having the purl rows you can see if you are off in the pattern. If you have pattern row after pattern row, I think it would be much harder to see if you are off pattern.

Sue


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I really wasn't saying that I didn't like purl as such, more that when I am doing the lace I am on a roll doing the pattern and the purl just seems to last so long when you have loads of stitches. At least with the pattern you know you have 12 stitches or however many in the repeat so you do get some variety. That said, I wouldn't want every row to be in pattern. At least with having the purl rows you can see if you are off in the pattern. If you have pattern row after pattern row, I think it would be much harder to see if you are off pattern.
> 
> Sue


Ditto, brit, though I don't mind pattern on both sides if I am alone to do it!


----------



## shirley m (Apr 25, 2011)

I agree with you, I like the smoother action in purling. I slide my finger along the needle to slip the wool over needle, and stitch is made. Jelly is jam to us, and I like strawberry jam and cheese on toast. Another one of the differences, that I find fascinating, between our countries. Shirley.


stevieland said:


> I am one of those weirdos that likes to purl better than knit. I just like the way the needle angles into the stitch. It is more comfortable. But I am a thrower so maybe that is why.
> 
> So what is jelly in Australia? I am a little afraid to ask...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> [
> 
> Your Elizabeth is breathtaking! One of these days, I'm going to have to make one for myself! What are the finished dimensions! It looks quite large in the picture.


It measured out at 72" x 36". I think I could have stretched it a little more perhaps, but that was plenty big enough for me.

Sue


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Can't say I want Jello in my sandwiches, though I've had jam made from it. 
Ha Ha, I had forgotten about it being called jelly.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

shirley m said:


> I agree with you, I like the smoother action in purling. I slide my finger along the needle to slip the wool over needle, and stitch is made. Jelly is jam to us, and I like strawberry jam and cheese on toast. Another one of the differences, that I find fascinating, between our countries. Shirley.
> 
> 
> stevieland said:
> ...


Jam, jelly and jello... so confusing. Like them all, thank goodness.
Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

DanaKay said:


> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> > I really wasn't saying that I didn't like purl as such, more that when I am doing the lace I am on a roll doing the pattern and the purl just seems to last so long when you have loads of stitches. At least with the pattern you know you have 12 stitches or however many in the repeat so you do get some variety. That said, I wouldn't want every row to be in pattern. At least with having the purl rows you can see if you are off in the pattern. If you have pattern row after pattern row, I think it would be much harder to see if you are off pattern.
> ...


Yes, if there is anyone else talking to me, I get totally off track, and it shows. Suddenly, I get totally confused as to where I am and those stitches are just in the wrong place.
Sue


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Alex is off the needles! Woo hoo! Try to block her tomorrow.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

I want to clarify something too -- I like the purl stitch just fine and can knit fairly fast doing it. It's just that I enjoy the pattern stitches so much, watching the pattern form as I knit.

Another clarification -- about jelly. The only basic difference between jelly and jam in the US is that, in jelly, the solids have been strained out of the jam so one can see through it. Both are thickened with pectin for the most part. I love to dunk peanut butter and jelly sandwiches in milk. Yum! I hope that doesn't gross out anyone! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

It's late Wednesday evening and I've just checked my email. There is a reply from the company that distributes Ella Rae yarn. Here is what he said:

"Some people don't realize that wool absorbs moisture & releases moisture, and therefore grows & contracts. It is impossible to guarantee the weight & length of anything made of 100% wool - there will always be some fluctuation up and down by a certain percentage amount. This is called "wicking".

Here is just one example:

http://www.nzwta.co.nz/docs/scoured_wool.pdf

No one is trying to cheat anyone. It is simply the nature of wool products. Sometimes you will also get balls that are high by a few percentage points as well.

Happy Knitting.

best,
Jeff

----
Jeffrey J Denecke Jr
Manager of Operations
Knitting Fever INC
516-546-3600"

I'm not sure what to make of this. The concept of "wicking" is new to me. Anyone have any thoughts on this:?: I don't want to malign Ella Rae if it's unwarranted! I've been weighing all of my yarn and some are over in weight, and some short. For instance, I weighed some of my Palette yarn from KnitPicks, and some were over and some short, but not by much either way.


----------



## Jenwild (Aug 9, 2011)

HI Everyone

I've been away working and studying this last week and boy you guys have been busy !! As usual gorgeous shawls every one they are delightful. Great news FINALLY my Alex is off the needles, I had a late night on Friday finishing her off, in between my study, possibly should have hit the books instead but you know how it is ..... I was just so excited to be done, haven't had a chance to block her yet but should get it done in the next day or so 

CathyAnne I just read your post about the yarn and the idea of wicking sounds reasonable but and it's a big but....If these companies are aware of the issue then surely they should be more careful to provide you with the correct yardage of the ball rather than simply going by weight which they have just said is a variable they have no control over. I wonder if this is just a ploy to sell you a lesser quantity and still have truth in labeling. I do know in some areas like paper manufacture they actually wet the paper so it does absorb moisture and therefor weighs heavier. They should stick to a unit of measure which is unchangeable ie; length not weight.

Perhaps that's why the other yarns are a bit under or over it would be interesting to see if the length was the same !


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

Re wool weight. It would seem to me that if all the things happened with wool according to testing, that we could buy a wool dress in our size but when we got it home it didn't fit. Likewise for all items of wool or wool content. We aren't talking about large amounts here, and it would behove the people producing the yarn to add a little more than required, rather than lose customers. I, for one will not purchase from a company that sells yarn that is short in weight. It is up to the producer to sell correct weight, or alternatively, for the purchaser to refuse to purchase it. Seamus.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Jenwild said:


> HI Everyone
> 
> I've been away working and studying this last week and boy you guys have been busy !! As usual gorgeous shawls every one they are delightful. Great news FINALLY my Alex is off the needles, I had a late night on Friday finishing her off, in between my study, possibly should have hit the books instead but you know how it is ..... I was just so excited to be done, haven't had a chance to block her yet but should get it done in the next day or so
> 
> ...


Yep my thought exactly...weight I know will change depending on ambient humidity etc....but length??...seems to defy logic that length could vary once relaxed after spinning and plying process....


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Well, I can understand where in humid weather conditions, yarn perhaps could maybe gain some weight, but I would seriously doubt enough to make much of a difference.
I will also acknowledge that wool and other fibers can be "springy" shall we say. That being said it is my personal opinion that if your wool is short more often then not from a company that they are stretching their product in their process and once the yarn gets to relax it comes up short.
If it were an industry wide issue, I would be more accepting that it is the way it is, however, in my personal experience I have not found this to be the case. If I am in error, then perhaps other vendors package a percentage more to compensate.
Before even what was said, I would take offense to the tone of how it was said.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

DanaKay said:


> .
> Before even what was said, I would take offense to the tone of how it was said.


If that is so, wouldn't you think that the manufacturer/seller should make allowances for that. Better to offer a little extra yarn, so the buyer can be assured that he/she is getting at least that amount of yardage, with extra yardage built in to allow for the shrinkage. Wouldn't you rather having a customer praising your product's yardage as being generous rather than complaining that the yardage is short? A satisfied customer is more likely to return and buy more of your product and even recommend it to friends.

Sue


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

I hate it when they go all technical on you. There was no disclaimer on the wrapper was there? I won't need to be buying their yarn. I'd rather buy yarn from someone who wants to please their customers and have repeat business. I think it is just an excuse.. CathyAnn, there are other places to buy yarn, with better service.


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Yes, you would think they would package on the generous side to compensate. Perhaps they are being lacks on allowing their yarn to rest before they wrap it to skein or ball, or have their equipment setting too taunt.
I should think that were I in business and a customer took the time to contact me with an issue, I would most certainly look into the situation and not give some flip reply that tends to insult the intelligence of my customer. I also would have had a replacement shipment post-haste in the mail at the very least.
Also comes to mind the quality/or type of wool they may be using. Different sheep produce different types of wool with different characteristics.
Me thinks they should be taking a hard look at their customer service! Bottom-line.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

I just checked my notes regarding Ella Rae yarn that I bought. Both skeins were under by about 2-3 grams. 

I live in the Washington, DC area, which is very very humid. So why didn't my skeins weigh more????? I've never heard of one single person who got a skein of Ella Rae that weighed more than 100 gr. 

On a different but related note, as a designer, I get frustrated when some companies put "800 yards, 100g" on the label and the yarn is actually 4 oz, which is about 113 grams. When I calculate yardage for a pattern, I have to weigh the yarn to estimate the yardage used. Then, I need to base my yardage calculation on what the company has on the label since I assume that is their intended weight. I contacted a couple small companies about this, and one lady said that 113 was "pretty close" to 100 so what was the problem. I reminded her that 13% was not exactly "pretty close" in anyone's book... I noticed that it was corrected going forward last time I checked. 

At $20-50 for a skein of yarn, I expect a bit of attention to detail, for goodness sake!! And that Ella Rae is rather up there in price considering the yardage.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

I've had time now to think about it a little, and I agree with all of you! According to my calculations, that skein was about 12.5 yards short!!! Of course, my calculation of this was based on their given weight and yardage on the label.

I think his response was flip and patronizing. I will not bother with any Ella Rae again. There are other VERY nice yarns out there that don't cost as much and are closer to the exact weight such as the Zephyr yarn I purchased for the Glenallen (Dee, ahem! -- but no pressure... :lol: ) 

I talked to the LYS where I purchased the Ella Rae about the problem yesterday, before I received the email response. They're going to check out all of the hanks they have in stock, I think. She's rethinking getting in any more of that yarn. I'll print out that man's reponse for her.

Thank you all for your thoughts. You've helped me a lot in my thinking! You are all the best!  :thumbup:


----------



## Anbres (May 16, 2012)

Please tell me how I order this pattern. I'm new to this site and somewhat confused. THanks.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Anbres: Go to "stevieland" back a little in this thread and PM her. She is the designer and will help you. I also think that you can purchase it on Ravelry but I am not sure.

On another note: to those of you who want to add beads to your shawls if you are considering buying those expensive smaller hooks; don't bother. Go to your beauty supply warehouse and purchase a "weave" hook. They are absolutely perfect! I have been using them for years and they are as cheap as a dollar versus the $4 to $10 I have seen on some sites. Happy Knitting!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Thanks, Beads! I'll check it out today!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

When using beads ... I use one of my grandmother's steel crochet hooks. As I am 80 yrs that makes that a pretty old crochet hook. But it's sturdy and looks brand new..


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

nanciann said:


> When using beads ... I use one of my grandmother's steel crochet hooks. As I am 80 yrs that makes that a pretty old crochet hook. But it's sturdy and looks brand new..


Wow! I had tried to do some crochet like my grandmother's fine doilies years ago, but just finished up with a terrible eyestrain. Before I used beads on my shawl, I was sure I had one of those really fine ones. In my memory it was teeny. Well, it was small compared to some of those big hooks out there, but it was actually a size 4, and I had to buy a size 12 for the beads. I still wonder how anybody works with those really fine ones. I found I had to feel for the hook to do the beading, as I really couldn't hardly see it!

Sue


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

When I was preparing to get married my grandmother insisted that I make a lace crochet doily for my future mother in law. It was made from mercerized cotton thread size 40! Which is thinner than sewing thread! It took me almost six months to finish, but I was so proud of that thing. I was even prouder when she framed it and put it in her sewing room!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> When I was preparing to get married my grandmother insisted that I make a lace crochet doily for my future mother in law. It was made from mercerized cotton thread size 40! Which is thinner than sewing thread! It took me almost six months to finish, but I was so proud of that thing. I was even prouder when she framed it and put it in her sewing room!


Can you even find that size any more? I wondered because I was looking for really fine cotton thread for putting in lifelines with the Harmony Interchangeables, and 10 was the finest I could find,and there was no way that would go through the hole.

I can imagine how proud you were to make that. Those things are heirlooms now.
Sue


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

britgirl said:


> umozabeads said:
> 
> 
> > When I was preparing to get married my grandmother insisted that I make a lace crochet doily for my future mother in law. It was made from mercerized cotton thread size 40! Which is thinner than sewing thread! It took me almost six months to finish, but I was so proud of that thing. I was even prouder when she framed it and put it in her sewing room!
> ...


Herrschners has all that thread and more. I still have some myself...though I haven't done any crocheting like that in years. I did make a circle doily that lies in ripplelike waves that I still use. Need starch to make the waves stand up around the circle. I have a full set of steel crochet hooks starting with 00 to 13. The 13 is the finest. Just the opposite of knitting needles where (as far as I know) 00 is the finest.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

nanciann said:


> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> > umozabeads said:
> ...


English knitting needles used to be like that, actually beginning at 000! I have US,UK and metric needles. The introduction of metric needles was good as they had a fixed measurement to them, and some of them do not correspond exactly with either the US or UK old ones.
Sue


----------



## PATCHER (Dec 13, 2011)

I still do thread crochet doilies. You can get Lizbeth Thread #80 at Handy Hands Tatting.com. They have other sizes and many, many colors for tatting or crochet. It is egyption cotton and wonderful to work with.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

PATCHER said:


> I still do thread crochet doilies. You can get Lizbeth Thread #80 at Handy Hands Tatting.com. They have other sizes and many, many colors for tatting or crochet. It is egyption cotton and wonderful to work with.


Thanks for the info. That is good to know. I can't begin to imagine how fine that must be.

Sue


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Some info for those down here in Oz that are lookin to add beads...I could not find a new very fine crochet hook anywhere, I asked the lady in the bead shop...her advice...vinnies or sammys...I found some at an independant op shop, but even the lady there said they are like hens teeth. She said they used to throw them out but lately they go like hot cakes...so if you are thinking of beading one day in your future - better get em while they are HOT...
Cheers

Personal BAN on ella rae....sad...I love that yarn...but you are all so so right....plenty of fish in the sea....xx


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

I have a steel #14 crochet hook and at Handy Hands Tatting you can get size 15 & 16. That's as small as I know of.

At one time you could get steel pins (knitting needles) as small as 00000, now I've only seen stainless steel from China maybe Japan, not sure, where you can get that small & smaller. smallest I have is size 18, which according to my needle sizer which only goes to 000, the 18 would be 6 or 7 0's. I am thinking you would knit with the size 80 or size 100 (if you can still find it) thread.
Better have a good magnifier on hand! Just tried that needle with some gossamer cotton I have at 1094 yards/ 1000m per 25 gms. Talking eye strain here!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

I have steel crochet hooks up to size 18. You can find them online through beauty supply or through your local beauty supply, they are called "weave" hooks and range between size 12 to size 14 in steel. I still have some 60 weight cotton that I used for my eldest daughter's wedding veil.


----------



## gladi719 (May 17, 2012)

I have seen some beautiful shawls and would love to try one of these. How and I purchase one of the patterns.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

All of the shawls on this thread have been designed by "Dee" (Stevieland) You can find her name at the beginning of this thread and then PM her for more info. But beware! This can be very addictive and absolutely a ton of fun!


----------



## Jenwild (Aug 9, 2011)

britgirl said:


> umozabeads said:
> 
> 
> > When I was preparing to get married my grandmother insisted that I make a lace crochet doily for my future mother in law. It was made from mercerized cotton thread size 40! Which is thinner than sewing thread! It took me almost six months to finish, but I was so proud of that thing. I was even prouder when she framed it and put it in her sewing room!
> ...


Britgirl

When I put in a life line with my interchangeables I use normal yarn and unscrew the join a bit, squish the yarn in the join by wrapping it around once then screw up the join, it works fine and I don't have to look for special threads, just keep an eye on the joint, but really the worst that can happen is the thread slips out that will happen before the tip screws off so you won't lose your knitting


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Jenwild said:


> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> > umozabeads said:
> ...


Thanks, I will have to give that a try.
Sue


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

I use #10 cotton thread in my my KnitPicks needles. Wish they would put a hole in the ones not in the interchangeable sets. I have 16" cable needle set and if course #3's have to be bought separate no matter what size cable you like.

Perhaps we would get the makers of our circulars to put lifeline holes in their needles if they would get enough request or inquiries as to whether this option is available.

I have been thinking about adding the smaller (lace) sizes of the Signature needles to my knitting supply, and plan on asking if they can put in lifeline holes. At the moment I am enjoying a few ChiaoGoo Red lace needles.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Quote:
Can you even find that size any more? I wondered because I was looking for really fine cotton thread for putting in lifelines with the Harmony Interchangeables, and 10 was the finest I could find,and there was no way that would go through the hole.


Britgirl: I was able to get the size 10 thread through the hole by moistening the end and twirling it, much like when I thread a needle. I wouldn't want to use anything finer for a lifeline; I like the "sturdiness" of the #10. :idea:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

-knitter said:


> Quote:
> Can you even find that size any more?  I wondered because I was looking for really fine cotton thread for putting in lifelines with the Harmony Interchangeables, and 10 was the finest I could find,and there was no way that would go through the hole.
> 
> Britgirl: I was able to get the size 10 thread through the hole by moistening the end and twirling it, much like when I thread a needle. I wouldn't want to use anything finer for a lifeline; I like the "sturdiness" of the #10. :idea:


Thanks. I will have to try that. I put a lifeline in on the Wilshire that I am doing in sportsweight and did it by taping the crochet thread to the needle. It worked, but every now and then when I was knitting a stitch it would catch, because of the extra thickness on the needle. I am definitely trying to find the best way now. I had been using the tapestry needle with the thread method, but when you have 300+ stitches on the needle, it is very time consuming. Essential to have that lifeline in then, but definitely time consuming.

Sue


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

I use #5 perle cotton. I don't like how the finer threads "sink" into the yarn when trying to pick up stitches from frogging. In addition, I use markers around the center stitch and next to the borders and don't want the lifeline going through them. I just relax and, using a tapestry needle, thread the perle cotton through the purl rows by hand. It doesn't take long.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

It's been awhile since I posted anything on the Alex, well she is finished, LOL... but truth be told I am not happy with my work. I hope to start a new one this week, will be going to the LYS to find some new yarn for #2. My Mom loves the shawl, but I see so many mistakes that I didn't catch... oh well for me this is a learning process. With everything that went on I at least feel satisfied that I finished! No, I'm not posting a picture, LOL.. maybe with #2 but the mistakes are too apparent so I will spare the details of my mistakes, LOL. Main thing is I learned, I learned a LOT! I do have a bit more confidence now and if things here continue on this peaceful path, I might get #2 done a bit quicker and I know it will be easier for sure!
Thanks to all for the words of encouragement, a HUGE thank you to Dee for putting up with my seemingly constant struggles. I want to make the second Alex before I attempt any new one for sure, LOL. But I'm sure I'll purchase the pattern and join the KAL so I can learn from all the wonderful friends here! 
Thanks for all each of you have done for me!!
Marianne


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

congrats on finishing Alexandra .....when i finished my Alex and had her pinned out I discovered a couple of mistakes I missed but like your mum I love her so no way was I frogging her to fix them, will be more vigilant next time round :-D


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> It's been awhile since I posted anything on the Alex, well she is finished, LOL... but truth be told I am not happy with my work. I hope to start a new one this week, will be going to the LYS to find some new yarn for #2. My Mom loves the shawl, but I see so many mistakes that I didn't catch... oh well for me this is a learning process. With everything that went on I at least feel satisfied that I finished! No, I'm not posting a picture, LOL.. maybe with #2 but the mistakes are too apparent so I will spare the details of my mistakes, LOL. Main thing is I learned, I learned a LOT! I do have a bit more confidence now and if things here continue on this peaceful path, I might get #2 done a bit quicker and I know it will be easier for sure!
> Thanks to all for the words of encouragement, a HUGE thank you to Dee for putting up with my seemingly constant struggles. I want to make the second Alex before I attempt any new one for sure, LOL. But I'm sure I'll purchase the pattern and join the KAL so I can learn from all the wonderful friends here!
> Thanks for all each of you have done for me!!
> Marianne


Congratulations on finishing Alexandra. It's wonderful that your mother loves it, so I wouldn't worry about the mistakes. She knows it is a work from your heart and you put a lot of time and effort in it, so you should be proud that you persevered and finished it! Just curious, but what colour and type of yarn was it? Look forward to seeing you on Nadira KAL!

Sue


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Way to go Marianne! Knew you could do it! Looking forward to seeing #2. 
Glad to hear things are a bit quiet in your part of the world and life.
Looking forward to seeing you in the KAL for Nadira. 
Dee's KAL's are simply awesome, new people starting shawls and such everyday, so if you get in a pickle with #2, you know where to find us! :lol:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm so out of the loop, has the Nadira started already??? 
For the finished Alexandra I used Cascade Yarns, Heritage Silk 85% Merino Superwash Wool/15% Mulberry Silk.. color is Charcoal, I purchased this at my LYS she helped me select the yarn, was familiar with the KAL. I LOVE this yarn and hope to find something similar in a different color of course for the second attempt! Cannot wait to get started again, just have to plan a trip to the LYS, not easy for me to get there often but my roommate made a comment that a trip to the "city" would be fun! I would order online but really prefer to see and touch the yarn for this type of project. 
Thanks for all the kudo's... I've really appreciated all the help and words of encouragement!! Can't tell you what it has meant to me!
Hugs to all!!!!
Marianne


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Marianne, Dee is looking to release Nadira on Tuesday, if all goes as planned. I bet it will be too as that Lady is a Marvel!


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Marianne, congratulations on making it thru the Alexandra. I agree it is a learning experience. But it is amazing what we do learn doing these shawls. Here's hoping the next was goes much easier. Good luck.


----------



## yo k2tog in CA (Dec 18, 2011)

Marianne, I just finished my Alexandra this week, too. I'm amazed at how fast everyone else knits. I'm glad your Mom loves the shawl and that's really all that matters. I already have some yarn to knit my next one, but I haven't decided on another Alexandra or try a new Nadira. Alexandra is the first shawl I have ever knitted although I have knitted lace for a couple of years. Again, congratulations on making it to the finish line. :thumbup:


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi Marianne - Congratulations on completing your Mum's shawl.I doubt that she, or anyone else will see the mistakes that you see. I am TRYING to knit my first shawl the Wilshire. I have ripped out so many times (large areas) that had I been more proficient I would have made two Alexandras I'm sure. I am having my ups and downs health wise. I think I am using the wrong yarn, as it keeps jumping out again after knitting, and I find large areas of loose yarn, where I had knitted. Quite scary actually. It has happened many times, and I have frogged many times. Congratulations on finishing your Alexandra. Best to you and Mom. Ada.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Congratulations, Marianne. I knew you could do it. The next one will be so much easier. The first is always the hardest to do.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Marianne, major congratulations are in order!!! YAY!!! I am so proud of you that you completed the shawl, and like nanciann says, the next one will indeed be easier. I think it is so important for us to keep challenging ourselves. And when we do, we are often surprised at what we can accomplish. 

I've said this before: If you would have told me five years ago that I could even knit a lace shawl, much less design them and have anyone one to actually knit one, I would have thought you were nuts. Even when I did knit back in 1971, I was really quite awful at it. 

Marianne, I have been so impressed with your tenacity and great attitude! I know your next shawl will be beautiful... and I bet that the one you just finished is as uniquely wonderful a shawl as you are a person. :thumbup:


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

seamus said:


> Hi Marianne - Congratulations on completing your Mum's shawl.I doubt that she, or anyone else will see the mistakes that you see. I am TRYING to knit my first shawl the Wilshire. I have ripped out so many times (large areas) that had I been more proficient I would have made two Alexandras I'm sure. I am having my ups and downs health wise. I think I am using the wrong yarn, as it keeps jumping out again after knitting, and I find large areas of loose yarn, where I had knitted. Quite scary actually. It has happened many times, and I have frogged many times. Congratulations on finishing your Alexandra. Best to you and Mom. Ada.


Seamus, I really think some yarns are difficult to knit with. My first shawl, the Ashton, was hard for me, and looking back, it wasn't hard just because I was learning lace knitting. Looking back, I can see that the yarn made it all more difficult! Since then, I've been using much better yarn, and I can tell the difference! I'll never use that yarn again!

Marianne, congratulations on finishing! I know what you mean -- I look at my Ashton as a record of my progress in learning lace knitting. I see the mistakes, but my MIL thinks it's wonderful -- just letting you know you are NOT alone!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Congratulations Marianne! I am so proud of you! I am still plugging along on my Ashton. I put my Alexandra down for a minute so that I can concentrate on the Ashton. As it goes I should be finished this week! Then on to finishing Alex and then on to the Nadira KAL. I will also be knitting for my first great granddaughter Zenobia who is due at the end of August!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> It's been awhile since I posted anything on the Alex, well she is finished, LOL... but truth be told I am not happy with my work. I hope to start a new one this week, will be going to the LYS to find some new yarn for #2. My Mom loves the shawl, but I see so many mistakes that I didn't catch... oh well for me this is a learning process. With everything that went on I at least feel satisfied that I finished! No, I'm not posting a picture, LOL.. maybe with #2 but the mistakes are too apparent so I will spare the details of my mistakes, LOL. Main thing is I learned, I learned a LOT! I do have a bit more confidence now and if things here continue on this peaceful path, I might get #2 done a bit quicker and I know it will be easier for sure!
> Thanks to all for the words of encouragement, a HUGE thank you to Dee for putting up with my seemingly constant struggles. I want to make the second Alex before I attempt any new one for sure, LOL. But I'm sure I'll purchase the pattern and join the KAL so I can learn from all the wonderful friends here!
> Thanks for all each of you have done for me!!
> Marianne


A load of congrats form me Maryanne, And I want to say...thankyou for having the courage to finish something and love it even though you know its not perfect...after all the things we love most in the world...are imperfect indeed...(our friends and loved ones) Also thanks for having the strength to tell us all...its great to see the humanity of people on this forun...we are all of us BEEE Ute ifullllllllllll.....xxxxxxx


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

Cathy Ann - I admire your work so much, and for you to tell me that you used difficult yarn for your first Ashton, makes me feel so much better. You have brightened my day. Many thanks, Seamus.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

DanaKay said:


> Marianne, Dee is looking to release Nadira on Tuesday, if all goes as planned. I bet it will be too as that Lady is a Marvel!


TUESDAY!!!!....Crikey....better get that Wiltshire finished,,,eep


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> DanaKay said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne, Dee is looking to release Nadira on Tuesday, if all goes as planned. I bet it will be too as that Lady is a Marvel!
> ...


Yes, I am sweating it too. Will I finish my Wilshire before then too. It will be close, but am determined to start the Nadira on time.
Sue


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you all for the support! Dee, you don't know how many times I wanted to just chuck the work in the bin and put it away.. but I would come to this group, read all the words, see all the pictures.. re read all the helpful instructions.. and tell myself that nothing in this world has ever beat me. I have survived when I was supposed to be dead 3 times since birth, I'm not going to let a hank of yarn and some marks on a paper beat me! I've read the posts to Mom, she was in tears, told me how sweet everyone is on here.. and I told her that my friends on KP are Angels and I so appreciate each and everyone of you! :wink: 
Thank you again,
Marianne


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Wow Marianne, great attitude. I hope that there comes a time when you look back and wonder why you found it so hard at the beginning. I know in future you will breeze through it and will be there to help others who are floundering.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Good work Marianne, so glad you were able to finish your Alexandra. Best to you and your mom!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Ok Dee my desk is clear. My needles are empty. My wool is here, waiting for the new pattern to work! Lol.

I only have one project that is working at the moment, a ten stitch baby blanket.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> It's been awhile since I posted anything on the Alex, well she is finished, LOL... but truth be told I am not happy with my work. I hope to start a new one this week, will be going to the LYS to find some new yarn for #2. My Mom loves the shawl, but I see so many mistakes that I didn't catch... oh well for me this is a learning process. With everything that went on I at least feel satisfied that I finished! No, I'm not posting a picture, LOL.. maybe with #2 but the mistakes are too apparent so I will spare the details of my mistakes, LOL. Main thing is I learned, I learned a LOT! I do have a bit more confidence now and if things here continue on this peaceful path, I might get #2 done a bit quicker and I know it will be easier for sure!
> Thanks to all for the words of encouragement, a HUGE thank you to Dee for putting up with my seemingly constant struggles. I want to make the second Alex before I attempt any new one for sure, LOL. But I'm sure I'll purchase the pattern and join the KAL so I can learn from all the wonderful friends here!
> Thanks for all each of you have done for me!!
> Marianne


Congrats on completion. I have followed your struggle to get this done. Well done for sticking with it. You must have a great feeling of achievement.
   :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> Ok Dee my desk is clear. My needles are empty. My wool is here, waiting for the new pattern to work! Lol.
> 
> I only have one project that is working at the moment, a ten stitch baby blanket.


Just so you and all the wonderful Shawlettes know..... Nadira is on schedule to be released tomorrow afternoon. (I knew I'd better make sure that happens!) I figure it will take several days to fulfill all the orders... the good news is that in addition to the normal paypal/emailing-your-pattern route that I used to fulfill Alexandra orders, I have been given permission to offer the pattern directly from the Craftsy site via the links section here which hopefully will speed things up a bit. Thanks in advance for your patience during the ordering process.

I'm getting excited... I love these KALs!


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Yep yep. Oh I cant wait have ordered my yarn already.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> > Ok Dee my desk is clear. My needles are empty. My wool is here, waiting for the new pattern to work! Lol.
> ...


You're getting excited? Wow!! Think there are a whole lot of us out there who can't wait.

By George, I think I can finish my Wilshire then.

I'm not familiar with this Craftsy site. How does that work?

Sue


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

stevieland said:


> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> > Ok Dee my desk is clear. My needles are empty. My wool is here, waiting for the new pattern to work! Lol.
> ...


How about ravelry?


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> How about ravelry?


Craftsy is the preferred alternative to purchasing the pattern directly through me here via PM ....which is cool with me. The ordering process on Craftsy is the same and it has a library to keep all your patterns in too.


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Yarn and pointy sticks at the ready folks, a new KAL about to commence! Yea!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Yarn for Nadira has not arrived yet :thumbdown: and I am still working on Elizabeth, no way will I finish her before next week too many other WIP to finish so Nadira will just have to be patient when she is released :-(


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

Got the yarn but still finishing Alexandra. Probably be starting next week (fingers crossed)

Jan xx


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey, you all know how long these KALs tend to last. It is better if everyone doesn't start at once anyways... we get to spread the cheer over months of time!!! Heck, the Ashton KAL is six months strong and shows no signs of stopping...


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm going to try lace weight yarn for the first time with Nadira. Got some beautiful Madeline Tosh in a fiery copper color.

Bring her on!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Now I'm in a quandry! I couldn't stand to not be knitting something while waiting for the Nadira pattern, and I had lined up a lace-paneled poncho to knit after the Nadira while waiting for the Glenallen. So I've started the poncho and am enjoying it a lot. Now what do I do??? Finish the poncho, or set it aside, to finish after the Nadira? I guess I'll have to see how I feel when I receive Nadira's pattern... . :roll:

I'm glad you're back, Deeknits!    The yarn I have lined up for Nadira is Madelinetosh lace too!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Hope we don't all over power Craftsy's server tomorrow. lol
I am really excited by this one. I can fiddle to my hearts content and there will probably be instructions for it.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> Hope we don't all over power Craftsy's server tomorrow. lol
> I am really excited by this one. I can fiddle to my hearts content and there will probably be instructions for it.


Oh yes, lots of instructions, like 9 pages of instructions and charts for customizing the pattern and fiddling. You can do it with a stockinette body even for tv knitting and customize the border a bit too. I worked extra hard on this pattern. The whole thing is 20 pages! Yahoo!!!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

stevieland said:


> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> > Hope we don't all over power Craftsy's server tomorrow. lol
> ...


Wow, you have been working hard and we are all very excited.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Its Tuesday for me!!!!!....I am finding it hard to decide on a yarn...till I see the pattern....many many choices in my stash....hmmm

Spose really that I have to wait for wednesday....hey is that false advertising...or just what we get for living in the future,....heheheh

WAITING PATIENTLY IS NOT MY FORTE.

XX Sharon


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

Have just registered with "Craftsy" and looking forward to the new arrival!


----------



## Jenwild (Aug 9, 2011)

Sharon

I too am waiting with much anticipation for the new pattern, one of the benefits of living in the future is we get first chop at the Paradise yarn Tuesday specials, we can buy more yarn while our dear friends sleep.

I must get my photos organized for Alex, I am pretty chuffed with it. To think when I started this I hadn't even done a YO so gosh I've learned a lot from all you guys


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

So my Whilshire Shawlette with beads is off the needles and soaking....pics tomorrow when I stake it out....


Waiting waiting waiting....thanks to the lovely lady who directed me to Nadira KAL for a vision...now I have chosen my yarn...petrol green colour little bit fuzzy ...or maybe some pink and white...dont know yet....BUT...woohoo


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Finished my Wilshire last night and have it on the blocking wires, but still not dry. It poured last night and I think it is so humid that is making it take much longer than usual to dry. Also, perhaps that it is knitted in a sportsweight, so is a little thicker. Now I have picked up on the Alexandra I am knitting for my daughter for Christmas and will work on that until I get Nadira pattern. This is in fingering and it does feel thinner than the sportsweight. I am not sure whether I will do the Nadira in the laceweight or the fingering, but I am prepared for either one.

Sue


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> > Hope we don't all over power Craftsy's server tomorrow. lol
> ...


Wow!!!! I am impressed and waiting to download the Nadira. ;0) I can't start it right away as I am knitting the beautiful Edwina. She is blossoming into a gorgeous shawl in shades of gray and lavender. She is knit with silk and alpaca lace weight yarn. I will be checking the site periodically today anxiously to download the exquisite Nadira Shawl pattern. Thanks Dee for your stunning creations!!!!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Ran head on into an obstacle last night with Wilshire - I was trying to knit the same row twice! I ALWAYS check off the row I just finished - except for this time! So I had to tink back a third of a row, didn't do a good job in one area, so I took out the entire row and part of another to fix it. Then I put it away - need to be careful in my hurrying to finish!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Amazing how many of us have just finished or are finishing a shawl just in time for Nadira!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Just finished my Wilshire shawlette in readiness for Nadira's appearance.
I knit it in Fortrama alpaca. A fellow KPer brought this yarn back from her native Bolivia. It sells in US as Frogtree sportsweight. I knit it on size 5 needles and used approximately 468 yards. Size is 54" x 27". Whilst I was knitting it up, I realized that "this is definitely my mother" so will be giving it to her as part of her 95th birthday present. I can just picture her with it wrapped around her shoulders.
Sue


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just finished my Wilshire shawlette in readiness for Nadira's appearance.
> I knit it in Fortrama alpaca. A fellow KPer brought this yarn back from her native Bolivia. It sells in US as Frogtree sportsweight. I knit it on size 5 needles and used approximately 468 yards. Whilst I was knitting it up, I realized that "this is definitely my mother" so will be giving it to her as part of her 95th birthday present. I can just picture her with it wrapped around her shoulders.
> Sue


She will love it! That yarn looks really nice. What are your measurements. :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Your mom is going to love it! Funny how they speak to us on the needles, whispering who should get them!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

The color makes it possible for her to wear it with almost anything, great job!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

DanaKay said:


> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Just finished my Wilshire shawlette in readiness for Nadira's appearance.
> ...


Oops, sorry forgot that. About 54" x 27".
Sue


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh how sweet! Such a wonderful gift...Beautiful...


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Sue, I already commented on your beautiful shawlette on your "Pictures" posting, but I want to know what that color is. It almost looks like "camel", a great color that goes with everything. Your mother will just love it!


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

its beautiful! love the neutral color


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

Beautiful Sue, I'm sure you're Mum will love it. Now you're all ready for Nadira.

Jan xx


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> Sue, I already commented on your beautiful shawlette on your "Pictures" posting, but I want to know what that color is. It almost looks like "camel", a great color that goes with everything. Your mother will just love it!


It doesn't give a colour on the label, but yes, it is a camel colour.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

jan1ce said:


> Beautiful Sue, I'm sure you're Mum will love it. Now you're all ready for Nadira.
> 
> Jan xx


I'm ready, but still keeping busy. Would you believe I am knitting little red, white and blue triangles for bunting for Queen's Jubilee? I am hostessing my English group's next tea and someone suggested I theme it around the Jubilee. I have found some celebratory napkins at a local English store, but that was all, so checked online and came up with a couple things, then an English kntting magazine I had asked my cousin to send me arrived yesterday, with some Jubilee patterns and three little skeins of red, white and blue yarn. Of course I had just bought some yarn at ACMoore, so I may have red, white and blue bunting coming out my ears, but I am using my Nadira waiting time productively!

Sue


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

another beauty Sue x


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

Shawlettes, Nadira pattern is available on Craftsy!!!!

http://www.craftsy.com/patterns/search?fit=&sortBy=&category=All&name=nadira


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

SunsetKnitting said:


> Shawlettes, Nadira pattern is available on Craftsy!!!!
> 
> http://www.craftsy.com/patterns/search?fit=&sortBy=&category=All&name=nadira


I put that link in, but it couldn't find anything.

Sue


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

britgirl said:


> SunsetKnitting said:
> 
> 
> > Shawlettes, Nadira pattern is available on Craftsy!!!!
> ...


Me too, the pattern doesn't come up. Hmmmmmmm?????? ;0(


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

NOT YET! :-( :?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Sandiego said:


> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> > SunsetKnitting said:
> ...


Go to here.http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-83124-1.html This is the KP link

And go here for the KALhttp://www.knittingparadise.com/t-83127-1.html


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Sandiego said:


> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> > SunsetKnitting said:
> ...


Go to here.http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-83124-1.html This is the KP link

Sorry. Double post. never done that before.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sandiego said:


> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> > SunsetKnitting said:
> ...


Was that just a heads up that it will be offered on Craftsy, I wonder. I have tried there several times this afternoon, but nothing.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Was that just a heads up that it will be offered on Craftsy, I wonder. I have tried there several times this afternoon, but nothing.


Hi!! We are good to go, ladies... I promised this afternoon, and I put it all up before 5pm my time, so that it pretty good for me, who is always late. The KAL topic is started, and there is a classified post and one in the links section as well. Nadira is everywhere!!!

The Craftsy link in our link section (I linked to the link section from the KAL topic, which is the way it has to be done here) so you can find it pretty easily.

Let the games begin!!!!!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

stevieland said:


> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Was that just a heads up that it will be offered on Craftsy, I wonder. I have tried there several times this afternoon, but nothing.
> ...


Thanks, Dee. I just downloaded it and have it sitting on my lap. Now some decisions to be made!

Sue


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Alexandra pinned to the wall, 

This was Ice yarn Kristal Blue. Very fine yarn, Arcylic. Doubled all the way through. 1 1/2 balls, 
US #5 Needles (ChiaoGoo Red Lace)
about 3 weeks because I was working on a bunch of other stuff too.

Oh and its huge 88" x 38" but thats ok the gal I made it for is Plus size.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> Alexandra pinned to the wall,
> 
> This was Ice yarn Kristal Blue. Very fine yarn, Arcylic. Doubled all the way through. 1 1/2 balls,
> US #5 Needles (ChiaoGoo Red Lace)
> about 3 weeks because I was working on a bunch of other stuff too.


Beautiful. Love the colour.
Sue


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Dreamfli, that shawl is absolutely gorgeous! The lady it is meant for will be thrilled! That blue is one of the most beautiful blues I've ever seen! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

RebeccaMoe, thanks for the link! :thumbup:


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Very, very nice!


----------



## Jenwild (Aug 9, 2011)

Ok Ladies here goes, just in time for Nadira to begin I have finally finished the photos of Alexandra, she sure is a big one 92 inches across and 52 inches down the center ( maybe I'll try a shawlette next time )

Anyway I used baby yarn 4ply with 3mm needles. I hope the photo post work for me........fingers crossed


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Love the color and stunning!


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

Beautiful!

Jan xx


----------



## PATCHER (Dec 13, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful and so well executed. It is nice to know you can use a heavier yarn and still have the lace blossom.

Ooops, I just realized you are speeking Ausiknit. The yarn you used is a fine yarn, not a worsted or USA #3. But it is beautiful. What did you do to have it become so large?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful. You did a super job.

Sue


----------



## Jenwild (Aug 9, 2011)

PATCHER said:


> Absolutely beautiful and so well executed. It is nice to know you can use a heavier yarn and still have the lace blossom.
> 
> Ooops, I just realized you are speeking Ausiknit. The yarn you used is a fine yarn, not a worsted or USA #3. But it is beautiful. What did you do to have it become so large?


I really have no idea why it is so big, I am so new to this whole thing I just knitted as instructed but she sure is big.......LOL


----------



## PATCHER (Dec 13, 2011)

Question for Dee but I'm posting it here so others can get her answer. Dee, do you know how many people have knit the Alexandra or the Ashton?


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Lovely shawls...just lovely.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Jenwild, your Alexandra is beautiful and I really like the color. You did a great job of knitting and blocking it. It's perfect! :thumbup:


----------



## Jenwild (Aug 9, 2011)

Thank you fellow shawlettes for your kind words, I was just sitting here wondering why my shawl turned out so large. I really don't know, obviously it has something to do with tension however if I wanted it to be smaller what should I do ?? Iwas really scared to block it because I used an acrylic, I probably wouldn't do that again not only because I think the shawls deserve a better yarn ( again being a novice I wasn't sure I could pull it off so opted for a cheaper yarn in case ) But the acrylic split when I worked with it and maybe it blocks out larger than a natural yarn.

Your opinions are welcome.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

I have just caught up with the latest postings of pictures.
Very nice work and colours on the latest shawls. 

I got busy with a few other projects so my Alex is still sitting on the table with a 1 stitch over or under problem. Still have to frog a row or two I think. I feel so far behind but can't help it and I am hoping to get back to it in a week or two. However - I have bought some nice wool for Nadira and I will probably not get to her until the fall. Meanwhile I will be watching the KAL (both of them) and turning green with envy.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Mine was really large too. Not from neck to point though. I was afraid to stretch any further.


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Jenwild,
Don't know for sure, but I am thinking your shawl is the size it is because you used 'baby weight' yarn. I think that is a heavier yarn then lace and/or fingering weight. If that is so in OZ as it is here in the US, it could account for the size and knitted in a lighter weight yarn would give different results.
No matter really, your shawl is fabulous!


----------



## Jenwild (Aug 9, 2011)

Thank you Dana Kay, I do have some yarn which is measured by your numbered system I bought it from Yarn Paradise so I could get a better idea of the weight. Lace or Fingering would that be a 1 or 2 on the symbol ?


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

I am thinking 1 on the symbol for the lace at least. Trying to remember if they use 0. I don't think so, that would make 1 the lace weight. I don't know that the number system is all that great. I think they should just call it what it is!:lol: I think that baby weight is lighter then our sport but a little heavier then fingering. Fingering is a sock weight pretty much too.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Jenwild...nearly missed it...wow...it is beautiful. So many congratulations to you for finishing a great job girl.... Just in timw to start the next one!!!!.....SIGH!!!

I am very happy for you xx


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Sue, Dreamfli, Jenwild, all of your shawls are lovely. Such nice colors and the stitches show beautifuly. Nice work all three of you.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## SweetLorraine (Oct 22, 2011)

Debiknit said:


> Sue, Dreamfli, Jenwild, all of your shawls are lovely. Such nice colors and the stitches show beautifuly. Nice work all three of you.


I totally agree! :thumbup:


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

DanaKay said:


> I am thinking 1 on the symbol for the lace at least. Trying to remember if they use 0. I don't think so, that would make 1 the lace weight. I don't know that the number system is all that great. I think they should just call it what it is!:lol: I think that baby weight is lighter then our sport but a little heavier then fingering. Fingering is a sock weight pretty much too.


The numbering system can be misleading, for me anyway, because, "0" is called lace weight.

For my Ashton, in my ignorance on the subject, I asked for "sock weight" yarn at the LYS, and she took me to some, but the number on it was "0", and it was called Legacy Lace, but was a little heavier than the other yarns that were labeled "0". So, I bought it (to my later regret). What did I know! :roll:

Since then, I have found that some fingering weight yarns that are fairly fine and others not, are numbered "1" or "2". On some labels, "1" is called "superfine", whatever that means. :? When it comes down to it, for me, experience is the best teacher! I just can't rely on that numbering system! :-( I agree with you DanaKay; they should just call it what it is.


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Yep, wwhat the duce is wrong with just saying lace, fingering, baby, sport, dk, worsted , bulky and each meaning exactly that! Mayhaps that would be too darn easy!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

DanaKay said:


> Yep, wwhat the duce is wrong with just saying lace, fingering, baby, sport, dk, worsted , bulky and each meaning exactly that! Mayhaps that would be too darn easy!


Certainly would make it a lot easier.

Sue


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

In the UK we have


1ply, 2ply, 3ply, 4ply, baby, DK, Aran, Chunky, Super Chunky,Sock, and fashion yarns


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Agnes, get this... Madelinetosh DK is 1-ply!!! A thick 1-ply. :roll:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Cathy I think yarn producers need to get their acts together and standardise yarn weights......make it so that no mater which part of the world the knitter lives the yarn weight/ply would be the same and save so much confusion.has to be bliddy men who have never knitted in charge ggggrrrrrrrrrr :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Agnes, amen to that! I think Dee is onto something in calculating the weight/yardage ratio. On page 91 of the Ashton KAL, she goes into it, I copied it into Word, and printed it out for handy reference.

It just occurred to me to copy and paste it here. I hope Dee doesn't mind. It is so very useful!
________________________________

Dee (Stevieland) wrote:
I cut and pasted this from another thread I wrote it on a month back or so:
Since I knit with a lot of lace yarn, I couldn't help but notice how different the thickness of different "lace" yarns were. It drove me nuts when I would order online. I tried to figure out how to tell the difference. After performing multiple calculations and comparing it to what manufacturers were calling their yarn, I came up with this which seems to at least get you in the ballpark:

Given wool yarn (or even if is has some silk in it) I divide the yards of the skein by the weight in grams to get an idea of how thin the yarn is, (and this is approximate):

- What is called fingering weight here in the US usually comes in between 3.75 and 6 yards per gram.
- What is called heavy lace weight usually comes in at between 7 and 8.5 yards per gram.
- Regular lace weight between 8.8 and 11.
- Extra Fine lace weight over 11.

And now I will add that I believe that 1 ply is lace and 2 ply is fingering in the British system. But of course, like you said, there is great variance in that system. Noro Kureyon is 1 ply, for goodness sake! Not quite lace, is it????
Charts are your friends!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> Alexandra pinned to the wall,
> 
> This was Ice yarn Kristal Blue. Very fine yarn, Arcylic. Doubled all the way through. 1 1/2 balls,
> US #5 Needles (ChiaoGoo Red Lace)
> ...


Hi. Sorry to have taken awhile to comment on your pretty big Alex. It is lovely. That is a great, vivid blue. If your friend is plus size, she is is going to wear the heck out of that shawl. I made my first Glenallen that big by accident, and I wear it more than any other shawl I own, being a plus size gal myself. You did a fantastic job with this!!!! Yay you!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Jenwild said:


> Ok Ladies here goes, just in time for Nadira to begin I have finally finished the photos of Alexandra, she sure is a big one 92 inches across and 52 inches down the center ( maybe I'll try a shawlette next time )
> 
> Anyway I used baby yarn 4ply with 3mm needles. I hope the photo post work for me........fingers crossed


First of all, what a gorgeous shawl! We've got two big, beautiful shawls in a row, both blue. Jen, this is exquisite. Such a pretty color, so feminine.

I think it looks fantastic despite it's rather large size. I think the only speculation I can offer, since you knitted it on 3mm (was that right really?) needles is that you are a very loose knitter. But can you give me the exact yarn that you used, I am wondering now... it does seem really big considering that most people used larger needles and got a smaller shawl. Do you usually have to go down a few needle sizes to get gauge?


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> ... And now I will add that I believe that 1 ply is lace and 2 ply is fingering in the British system. But of course, like you said, there is great variance in that system. Noro Kureyon is 1 ply, for goodness sake! Not quite lace, is it????
> Charts are your friends!


I think I've found out since that in most cases, lace is 2ply and fingering is 3 or 4 ply. I saw it as the lesser ply numbers in a few places when I was researching this before for you all, but I've since seen more places use 2ply for lace. I think 1ply is cobweb.

But as we've all said, how in the world can you go by plys when there are worsted weights that are 1ply? I guess that system came before the more rustic yarns out nowadays.

And yes, why in the world can't there be some standardization, for goodness sake?!!!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

PATCHER said:


> Question for Dee but I'm posting it here so others can get her answer. Dee, do you know how many people have knit the Alexandra or the Ashton?


I don't have exact counts for how many people have actually knitted these shawls. It is hard to tell. I do know that well over 8,000 people have actually downloaded the Ashton pattern, and I think that at least 400 people bought the pattern off the top of my head, that is.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Just look on Ravelry, there are over 30 pages of Ashtons on there!


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

You all have been speaking about the yarn plys and the differences in weight and thickness.

It has been many years and a lot of water over the bridge since I worked for 2 Mills. 1960's to be precise. I worked in the office not the in the plant mind you but you do hear conversations and see things when you are delivering work orders, etc. I am wondering about the type and ages of the machinery used to spin and wind and weigh the yarn. Some mills are richer than others and can afford better machinery than others. So, if some of you are more knowleagable than others in the machinery aspect of the production machinery, would the machinery also help in the confusion of the yarn thickness, etc.or the mixtures of the different fibers (ie. wool and nylon) ??? Just wondering. Is this a stupid question I am asking or is it adding to the friction?


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

No you are not! One of my friends works in a mill in North Carolina and they have two different sets of machinery that is used based upon the fiber. If it is natural they use newer machinery, but if it is acrylic or some other manmade content it is spun on older machinery because the older machines tend to be able to handle blends better. I certainly wish they would standardize the system as well. I am looking at the Zephyr that I am using for my Edwina and the Stroll tonal for my Ashton, they are both supposed to be lace weight, but the Stroll is thicker than the Zephyr; go figure! Just gives us something else to be adventurous about, but at the prices of some of these yarns you would think they would care about the consumer just a little more!


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi Ladies, yesterday when I was in the supermarket, I saw in the children's section something which I had seen somewhere before, then I realised it was on here when pictures come on with shawls being blocked. Are they the same thing and should I get one. It was a flat pack of 4 coloured pcs all with interlocking sides and it was called a playmat. Am I right in thinking I could use this? I wonder if you would give me your advice.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, those are great for blocking. Check the measurements as I found I needed 2 sets for the larger shawls.

Sue


----------



## PATCHER (Dec 13, 2011)

I purchased my set at Homedepot. Each square is 1sq. ft. And has pop-out alphabet letter. The cost was $2O for the set of 26. They work great but I left them in FL . I am using a sheet of blueboard here in MI.


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Yes, those are great for blocking. Check the measurements as I found I needed 2 sets for the larger shawls.
> 
> Sue


Thanks Sue


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Yes, those are great for blocking. Check the measurements as I found I needed 2 sets for the larger shawls.
> 
> Sue


Sue, I have 2 sets for the same reason (and each set has 6 mats, each mat 2 feet square) purchased from KMart.

Getting back to weight/yards ratio... (I just can't seem to leave it alone)... I have a hank of Madelinetosh Lace yarn. The label only gives the yardage of 950 yards. So, I go online and look up the weight on three different sites. One has the weight at 114 grams, another at 120 grams, and one at 100 grams! My hank weighs in at 108.1 grams. Go figure.

Personally, I'll go with the 100 grams because it is a very fine yarn, and I pleases me that at that weight, it comes out at 9.5=regular lace weight. The "lace weight" I used on my Ashton came out at "heavy lace weight" (don't remember the calculated number) and it was definitely thicker and heavier than this Madelinetosh, and definitely not as nice!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

I bought ant fatigue mats on line with postage etc they cost £19


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Carol (UK) said:


> Hi Ladies, yesterday when I was in the supermarket, I saw in the children's section something which I had seen somewhere before, then I realised it was on here when pictures come on with shawls being blocked. Are they the same thing and should I get one. It was a flat pack of 4 coloured pcs all with interlocking sides and it was called a playmat. Am I right in thinking I could use this? I wonder if you would give me your advice.


Dis you see them in Tescos? That's where I bought mine. They are 2 foot square each and have 4 in the pack. I thought the were good value- £7.50 I think. I got two packs and was glad I did.


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

How nice of you - I'm sure the ants will get over their fatigue more quickly having a lovely shawl that has just been prepared by soaking, for them to rest on. The British people never seem to lose their kindness. By the way, I am British, so I can say that!!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

seamus said:


> How nice of you - I'm sure the ants will get over their fatigue more quickly having a lovely shawl that has just been prepared by soaking, for them to rest on. The British people never seem to lose their kindness. By the way, I am British, so I can say that!!


lol Seamus I meant to type anti-fatigue mats

:-D will teach me to check what I have written before hitting send button :-D :-D :-D


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

seamus said:


> How nice of you - I'm sure the ants will get over their fatigue more quickly having a lovely shawl that has just been prepared by soaking, for them to rest on. The British people never seem to lose their kindness. By the way, I am British, so I can say that!!


Ada, you are one of the funniest people I know!!!! I am practically choking, I swear.... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Edited to add: It's been several minutes since I wrote this and I am still laughing/choking. You!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Too funny! I am set for the day!!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

seamus said:


> How nice of you - I'm sure the ants will get over their fatigue more quickly having a lovely shawl that has just been prepared by soaking, for them to rest on. The British people never seem to lose their kindness. By the way, I am British, so I can say that!!


I had to go back and reread to see where that was coming from! Good to have a sense of humour. Can't you just picture all those ants out there, preparing for the invasion of all those Nadiras, not to mention the Ashtons and Alexandras etc out there waiting to be stretched out too.

Sue


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Sue i had to read it twice.........coffee spluttered everywhere


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Ohhhhh! I sure needed that chuckle. The fatigued ants...
It's too bad all of our type-O's aren't as funny.


----------



## Jenwild (Aug 9, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Jenwild said:
> 
> 
> > Ok Ladies here goes, just in time for Nadira to begin I have finally finished the photos of Alexandra, she sure is a big one 92 inches across and 52 inches down the center ( maybe I'll try a shawlette next time )
> ...


Sorry for the delay in reply Dee, I think I must be a loose knitter I do have some trouble with sizing when I do something for my self. I am used to knitting size large and then they were all a bit big, I lost 20kg and thought YAY but now I realize that my knitting is just loose


----------



## Jenwild (Aug 9, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Jenwild...nearly missed it...wow...it is beautiful. So many congratulations to you for finishing a great job girl.... Just in timw to start the next one!!!!.....SIGH!!!
> 
> I am very happy for you xx


Sharron, thanks for that, you were my inspiration. I looked at your lovely work and it made me keep on track, and for the next one..... my DH was really glad to see me finished he said that maybe now I would start and talk with him again, instead of saying sshhh I'm counting LOL Boy is he in for a shock !!!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Jenwild said:


> sharonbartsch said:
> 
> 
> > Jenwild...nearly missed it...wow...it is beautiful. So many congratulations to you for finishing a great job girl.... Just in timw to start the next one!!!!.....SIGH!!!
> ...


I am wondering how many DHs are experiencing that? I know mine has started talking and then said sorry, I see you are counting, busy etc. Is there a whole group of shawl widowers?
Sue


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

You guys are funny! I am planning (that is if the hands keep their promise not to make me crazy) on uploading my Ashton, followed by my Alexandra later in the week. These Cubic needles have really been a benefit to me!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Have got to proof read better; meant to say on Monday!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> You guys are funny! I am planning (that is if the hands keep their promise not to make me crazy) on uploading my Ashton, followed by my Alexandra later in the week. These Cubic needles have really been a benefit to me!


Do the cubics really help? I bought a hiya hiya and a ChiaoGoo, I really like The Chia one but the hiya hiya, too slippery and not pointy enough. Very disapointed in it. I was thinking of trying a cubics because of my arthritis


----------



## Jenwild (Aug 9, 2011)

Just on a completely different note, has anyone else noticed that some of the main posts on KP can be a little.......hostile ? or am I just really spoilt by all you lovely people here knitting shawls. I haven't looked at other threads much lately because I have been so busy with Alex but in the last few days I have been looking again and sometimes it's like stepping out into the traffic !!


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

I use Knit Picks Harmony and Nickel and ChiaoGoo. I really like these needles. The ChiaoGoo have such great points! Just a bit pointier then the Knit Picks.
I haven't tried the cubics, but I do have arthritis. Thank goodness my hands aren't that active yet. Rest of my body, well that's a whole different story.
The cubics sure seem to have made a big difference for umozabeads, bless her wonderful thoughtful son, she now has two shawls finished.....fantastic! :thumbup:


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Jenwild said:


> Just on a completely different note, has anyone else noticed that some of the main posts on KP can be a little.......hostile ? or am I just really spoilt by all you lovely people here knitting shawls. I haven't looked at other threads much lately because I have been so busy with Alex but in the last few days I have been looking again and sometimes it's like stepping out into the traffic !!


Oh good its not just me then!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

The Cubics have been extremely helpful because I have MS and RA in my hands and spine. I can control the needles much more with the Cubics and the wood actually warms a little as I go on and I don't get fatigued as much. My son is a blessing; he's the one who convinced his sisters to go along with giving me an open gift certificate to Webs so I can be happy making shawls!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Jenwild said:


> Just on a completely different note, has anyone else noticed that some of the main posts on KP can be a little.......hostile ? or am I just really spoilt by all you lovely people here knitting shawls. I haven't looked at other threads much lately because I have been so busy with Alex but in the last few days I have been looking again and sometimes it's like stepping out into the traffic !!


Yes I have noticed it too, even commented on it in one spot. I wonder if language differences or where someone is from makes what someone says come across as rude or very abrupt.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> The Cubics have been extremely helpful because I have MS and RA in my hands and spine. I can control the needles much more with the Cubics and the wood actually warms a little as I go on and I don't get fatigued as much. My son is a blessing; he's the one who convinced his sisters to go along with giving me an open gift certificate to Webs so I can be happy making shawls!


What a wonderful gift. I think I may buy a circular 4 in cubics to try out.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

And yes, I have noticed it too! This is especially true when two KPers are involved in the thread. Someone can ask a specific question and off they go into a tirade about something completely different and the point is lost and it goes on for pages and pages! It is ridiculous sometimes and really takes away from the spirit of the forum; which is knitting, crocheting and getting to know people. The majority of people on this forum are really nice and interacting with them is wonderful; but there are always a few who turn the situation in Cider Vinegar as my grandma used to say.


----------



## Jenwild (Aug 9, 2011)

You could be right about languages and I guess sometimes lack of punctuation, I'm guilty of that myself.

I just felt a little intimidated, it was nice to escape back here among friends !!!! LOL


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Jenwild said:


> You could be right about languages and I guess sometimes lack of punctuation, I'm guilty of that myself.
> 
> I just felt a little intimidated, it was nice to escape back here among friends !!!! LOL


I know sometimes I can come across as rude or a know it all, most of the time its because I am doing 4 things at a time and not paying attention 100% to the computer.


----------



## Jenwild (Aug 9, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> Jenwild said:
> 
> 
> > You could be right about languages and I guess sometimes lack of punctuation, I'm guilty of that myself.
> ...


We can all be like that.....it's nice to know we are among friends, and people who understand us even when we are a bit off.......that's what I like about my daily visits here the best


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

Two questions for the lovely people here. 
Where do I buy the cubics that make such wonderful shawls. Also, where (of how) does a person get accepted into the Nadar (not sure about spelling) Kal. Many thanks. Seamus.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

seamus said:


> Two questions for the lovely people here.
> Where do I buy the cubics that make such wonderful shawls. Also, where (of how) does a person get accepted into the Nadar (not sure about spelling) Kal. Many thanks. Seamus.


At Webs (yarn.com). Just put in Nadira shawl KAL.

I was just looking at those Cubics and wondering about giving them a try.

Sue


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

I just bought a cubics circular off Ebay ( handsome fibers store) 10.40 and free shipping.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

DanaKay said:


> Jenwild said:
> 
> 
> > Just on a completely different note, has anyone else noticed that some of the main posts on KP can be a little.......hostile ? or am I just really spoilt by all you lovely people here knitting shawls. I haven't looked at other threads much lately because I have been so busy with Alex but in the last few days I have been looking again and sometimes it's like stepping out into the traffic !!
> ...


Amen to that - best to ignore them, maybe they will go away!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Jenwild said:


> Just on a completely different note, has anyone else noticed that some of the main posts on KP can be a little.......hostile ? or am I just really spoilt by all you lovely people here knitting shawls. I haven't looked at other threads much lately because I have been so busy with Alex but in the last few days I have been looking again and sometimes it's like stepping out into the traffic !!


Now my curiosity is up.... can you name the topic/s in question without naming the cranky ladies..... !?

I certainly have noticed it from time to time...we are indeed spoiled here, because it is like a perfect little universe of everyone getting along and being supportive... ah, but if the world itself was like our little KALs.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

seamus said:


> Two questions for the lovely people here.
> Where do I buy the cubics that make such wonderful shawls. Also, where (of how) does a person get accepted into the Nadar (not sure about spelling) Kal. Many thanks. Seamus.


You of all people are accepted everywhere you go, my dear. Besides, we are missing our resident comedianne there!

Ants!!!!!! I am still snorting over it....


----------



## Jenwild (Aug 9, 2011)

Dee it was more the tone of some, I was reading about the Teddy Bears Picnic and the thread talking about the photo posts. Here we love to see photos and all the comments back and forth, they seemed to have a lot of don't do's and comments about no posts just pm the maker and stuff like that.

I love to read the comments and in those there are often tips and hints that apply to many, it was just a bit regimented, so unlike here.

There was another one that I can't remember where one person kind of told another off cause she always disagrees with everything, I remember once there was a thread about reading charts, and I stupidly asked about the "no stitch" square and was very quickly told that there was no stitch so it wasn't a matter of ignoring the symbol, you can't ignore what isn't there. 

Anyway I left it at that and decided that learning to knit from a chart probably wasn't worth the bother.....BOY did you change that line of thinking, you and all the others here who are so supportive and friendly, I just know had I asked the same question here I would have had lots of help and encouragement without feeling so stupid.

Sometimes it is a bit confronting,Glad to say no one here seems to mind if we get off subject from time to time, I liked it when someone said this group is kind of like sitting around the fire with your friends heads together solving problems and having a great time.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

I want to compliment all you KAL KPers. I just realized why I don't watch the rest of the topics much any more. It's the sweet attitude that everyone here has. It's like we are all sitting together knitting.. around that fire Jenwild mentioned, helping each other with our lace shawls. No question is dumb, no knitter too slow. We all share the joy of success with each shawl that is finished.

And it isn't just about knitting. If someone has health problems or family members with health problems, we honestly want them to get better. When there's a birthday, or a birth in the family, we all celebrate.

Thank you all!


----------



## Jenwild (Aug 9, 2011)

Here Here !!!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Another spot where there was some heated typing was the mystery box thread from the end of April. I can understand getting a bit twerked about having to type the answer to the same question over and over, but we are supposed to be among friends here.

Questions are allowed and opinions too. After all thats how we all learn. I Did learn not to criticize anyone, (no matter how genttly stated) every one jumped on the bandwagon and some weren't very nice about it, which made me feel I should of kept my opinion to myself.

Got to thinking about my mom talking about language differences ( she is from Germany)  How the syntax can mean totally different things to each person. Just depends on your point of view sometimes.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

I had the same problem when it came to tattoos.......I just said I personally detest them ,whether it is male or female ,I just dont like them,my DD and Gdd both have them,but that is their choise and they are happy with them ......so be it,but I still DONT like them  sorry if that offends anyone but is a case of EACH TO THEIR OWN


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

I think it is in some part location. Some countries seem to be more abrupt in their way of talking, and others could easily feel put back by that. Different ways of using words and meanings from different areas cause different feelings. I don't comment on topics I feel have been answered over and over if I feel stressed. These could be new KP'ers who don't know how to use this site yet. Why jump on them for that. I basicly go by "if you can't say anything nice don't say anything at all". I comment on what I feel I can help on and
like so many of you all try to keep this site upbeat. There are wonderful people on here. Maybe some have bad days! Keep on knitting with a smile.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Debiknit said:


> I think it is in some part location. Some countries seem to be more abrupt in their way of talking, and others could easily feel put back by that. Different ways of using words and meanings from different areas cause different feelings. I don't comment on topics I feel have been answered over and over if I feel stressed. These could be new KP'ers who don't know how to use this site yet. Why jump on them for that. I basicly go by "if you can't say anything nice don't say anything at all". I comment on what I feel I can help on and
> like so many of you all try to keep this site upbeat. There are wonderful people on here. Maybe some have bad days! Keep on knitting with a smile.


It is amazing how omission of one word can make a difference. I left out "I" once and got a challenging PM from one person who totally misread it, so I am very careful now, read more than post anywhere but here.

Sue


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

RebeccaMoe said:


> Carol (UK) said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Ladies, yesterday when I was in the supermarket, I saw in the children's section something which I had seen somewhere before, then I realised it was on here when pictures come on with shawls being blocked. Are they the same thing and should I get one. It was a flat pack of 4 coloured pcs all with interlocking sides and it was called a playmat. Am I right in thinking I could use this? I wonder if you would give me your advice.
> ...


Yes, Tesco. Just been today and bought them - thanks. I think they were £7 something.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I had almost given up totally on KP just because of the petty remarks being made, but realized that it was only a few opinionated that are spoiling this for me. With that said.. have to say that it was not on this thread!!  I love this group, period!! Everyone is so helpful, thoughtful and caring. What's not to love???? 
Okay.. I'll stop for a bit, :lol: Trying to find the right yarn to make the Nadira (sp) not sure of how that is spelled. :| Anyway, can't get to the LYS for at least a week, this is going to be a burr under my saddle for sure! 
Meanwhile I have about 8 inches of a prayer shawl to finish and get that in the mail.. but my shawl needles sit idle waiting and hoping to be used once again on one of Dee's wonderful shawls! :XD:


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

I am a retired linguistical psychologist and what I have noticed is that it is not so much a language barrier, but more of an emotional language barrier. I have read most of the daily forums and have noticed that there are two or three KPers who have some emotional/control issues. No matter what the thread is they are going to start something negative or start something that is totally about THEM in order to gain sympathy. These are very needy people and I just read what they have to say and then decide whether or not to address the issue. In most instances I have stayed out of it because I know that it certainly would not be worth it! But you Shawlettes rock and we should NEVER close these KALs. Have a wonderful weekend everyone; and keep on knitting happy, because you all ROCK!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> I want to compliment all you KAL KPers. I just realized why I don't watch the rest of the topics much any more. It's the sweet attitude that everyone here has. It's like we are all sitting together knitting.. around that fire Jenwild mentioned, helping each other with our lace shawls. No question is dumb, no knitter too slow. We all share the joy of success with each shawl that is finished.
> 
> And it isn't just about knitting. If someone has health problems or family members with health problems, we honestly want them to get better. When there's a birthday, or a birth in the family, we all celebrate.
> 
> Thank you all!


You hit the nail on the head! I feel like being a part of this with everyone has made me a better and happier person, really... because seeing how a group of strangers can create an ideal world of communication is so uplifting that I can't even describe how cool it to others. It is like if everyone in the world treated each other with the regard and respect that we do here, we'd live in a utopia. We have created a supportive and loving drama- free zone, and it ROCKS!

It is funny that people, men and women alike, tend to think that any time you get a group of women together and back stabbing, cattiness and pettiness will follow... well, we have proved them wrong, thank you very much!!!!


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

We are the Shawlettes - and this is our motto - What you give, is what you receive in return. I was going to say what you give is what you get - but I wondered if that could be misinterpreted. We are friends, pals, buddies, mates from different parts of the world, but we look out for one another. We are the Shawletes. Thanks for all the laughs, smiles and help ladies. Seamus.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

seamus said:


> We are the Shawlettes - and this is our motto - What you give, is what you receive in return. I was going to say what you give is what you get - but I wondered if that could be misinterpreted. We are friends, pals, buddies, mates from different parts of the world, but we look out for one another. We are the Shawletes. Thanks for all the laughs, smiles and help ladies. Seamus.


Hear, hear!!


----------



## momrnbk (Nov 26, 2011)

seamus said:


> We are the Shawlettes - and this is our motto - What you give, is what you receive in return. I was going to say what you give is what you get - but I wondered if that could be misinterpreted. We are friends, pals, buddies, mates from different parts of the world, but we look out for one another. We are the Shawletes. Thanks for all the laughs, smiles and help ladies. Seamus.


Well said!!


----------



## PATCHER (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm proud as a Peacock to be a part of this group of ShawlettEs!


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

Yay!!!!! Finally finished the last of the blue Alexandras. Now I can start Nadira.

I'll post a picture when I've blocked it, hopefully tomorrow night.

Shawlettes rule!!!!

Jan xx


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Love being a a shawlette!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Good for you and ditto for me on being a Shawlette!


----------



## Jenwild (Aug 9, 2011)

OK gals here is my problem, I love you guys and want this to never end but do I continue my friendship here, or do we move next door to Nadira KAL now we've graduated the Dee School of reading charts....... LOL

I've started Nadira just about to start chart 2 for the third time, smaller yarn and smaller needles, so I don't think I'll have the same buxom beauty as Alex, but please tell me where to be here there or goodness maybe both !!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Jenwild said:


> OK gals here is my problem, I love you guys and want this to never end but do I continue my friendship here, or do we move next door to Nadira KAL now we've graduated the Dee School of reading charts....... LOL
> 
> I've started Nadira just about to start chart 2 for the third time, smaller yarn and smaller needles, so I don't think I'll have the same buxom beauty as Alex, but please tell me where to be here there or goodness maybe both !!


Both haha


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

I jump between the three KAL's


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

DanaKay said:


> I jump between the three KAL's


So do I.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

And me.


----------



## Jenwild (Aug 9, 2011)

OK I found you all "next door" so now I'll be hopping as well !!!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

I was wondering about that, too. Bouncing between the three KAL's is easier than running between three different knitting rooms.


----------



## Squirrely Shirley (Jul 28, 2011)

I, too, go to each KAL every day. It not only keeps me up on what is going on, but even though I have completed the shawl, I continue to pick up valuable informaton, plus I keep up with my friends.
Shirley


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

I also go to all 3 KAL's as well as the Ravelry Group. The problem is I spend my time catching up and run out of time to post very much!


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

I too go to all the 3 KAL's. I just love being part of this. I would never have learned how to make a shawl via a chart had I not come here. I am not as fast as some of you other ladies who I think are turning out some incredible shawls and at such a rate too. Oh! and I like being a "shawlette" It's like - Do ya wanna be in my gang! LOL  All credit though must go to Dee. x


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Carol (UK) said:


> I too go to all the 3 KAL's. I just love being part of this. I would never have learned how to make a shawl via a chart had I not come here. I am not as fast as some of you other ladies who I think are turning out some incredible shawls and at such a rate too. Oh! and I like being a "shawlette" It's like - Do ya wanna be in my gang! LOL  All credit though must go to Dee. x


Ditto!!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Ditto for all three KALs, plus two Ravelry groups!


----------



## PATCHER (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh, oh! I'm missing something. Where & what are the Ravelry groups???


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Ravelry is another Knitting and Crocheting forum that has other advantages like being able to purchase yarns at discounts and finding patterns from the big guys. It's free and it is almost as fun as KP. LOL


----------



## PATCHER (Dec 13, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Ravelry is another Knitting and Crocheting forum that has other advantages like being able to purchase yarns at discounts and finding patterns from the big guys. It's free and it is almost as fun as KP. LOL


Thanks for the info. I will do more exploring on Ravelry. I thought it was just patterns, some free, some for sale.


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

Well here it is, the last Blue Alexandra. I love this pattern it always looks so lovely when it's blocked.

Sublime 4ply Cashmere, Merino and Silk colour Pebble

Size 3.5mm needles

Finished size 72" x 36" 

Now to concentrate on Nadira.

Jan xx


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Beautiful color, looks like a clear blue sky. Really shows the stitch pattern well also. Lovely job, a real work of art.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Lovely - the knitting, the blocking, the color - everything!


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

EqLady said:


> Lovely - the knitting, the blocking, the color - everything!


Yes, I agree


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Jan, that shawl is a real stunner! Wow. Sublime in every way.... It is funny that I just posted a pic of my Glenallen prototype in almost the same color. Such a great color, the Alex really looks nice in it, very crisp and summery. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Jan, that shawl is a real stunner! Wow. Sublime in every way.... It is funny that I just posted a pic of my Glenallen prototype in almost the same color. Such a great color, the Alex really looks nice in it, very crisp and summery. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks Dee, just been and had a look at Glenallen - WOW!!

Jan xx


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your nice comments. I'm up to the second repeat on chart 2 on Nadira, but lace yarn is taking a bit of getting used to.!!

I too browse all three KAL's and a couple of Ravelry groups.


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

Jan - your blue shawl takes my breath away. It is stunning, and makes me wonder if I will ever be able to knit a shawl one tenth as lovely as that, then I will be happy. I think I may have a slight chance, as I was born and bred in Nottingham my home town. Seamus.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Just stunning Jan!


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Jan that is beautiful! Your stitching is awesome and a color to match!


----------



## YarnLady (Jan 23, 2011)

Stevieland,

I would love to see the picture of Glenallen. Where is it posted? I have been looking everywhere on Knitting Paradise, but I can't seem to find it in the KALs.

Yarnlady


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

go to ravelry


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

YarnLady said:


> Stevieland,
> 
> I would love to see the picture of Glenallen. Where is it posted? I have been looking everywhere on Knitting Paradise, but I can't seem to find it in the KALs.
> 
> Yarnlady


Hi. I just posted it in the pics section here last night. Here is the link:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-84560-1.html


----------



## SweetLorraine (Oct 22, 2011)

Jan....LOVE the blue shawl.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Jenwild (Aug 9, 2011)

Jan. your shawl is lovely, and the nicest color.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That is beautiful, Jan. Love the colour.

Sue


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone, as I said, blue isn't my colour but I must admit it does look nice.

Jan xx


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi Ladies, It shouldn't be too long before I finish my Alex and I was wondering (especially UK ladies) if you could tell me where is the best place to get a blocking kit? I've seen a few places on the net and wondered if anyone knows which would be the best. Thanks Carol


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi Carol,

I ordered from an English company thinking it would be quicker than ordering from the USA. They must have sent the order to a company in the US so it still took a while to get here. I've got the 'Take it Personally' set and they are great. Cost me just over £20

HTH Jan xx


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

jan1ce said:


> Hi Carol,
> 
> I ordered from an English company thinking it would be quicker than ordering from the USA. They must have sent the order to a company in the US so it still took a while to get here. I've got the 'Take it Personally' set and they are great. Cost me just over £20
> 
> HTH Jan xx


OK Jan thanks for that. Your Ashton looks fab, same colour as mine. I did mine in a 100% silk. It was a thick silk and a bit bumpy. I bought it from a craft show, just one skein of it about 18months ago. I got so far and realised I wasn't going to have enough. Luckily I always keep the ball bands/labels and so I was able to trace it back to the stall holder. Believe it or not she had only one skein left, which needless to say I bought. I'm going to try Nadira next. That's after I've done the Alex! Exciting!


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

Love the blue shawl Jan, Beautiful!


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

ok i have been missing from the list and have put down the shawl to do another cardigan, i had to have a break from it as i havent been able to concentrate and i kept messing it up, hopefully i will get it done in the next few days, i really want to finish it! and have missed knitting it and the feeling of really achieving something, so back to it shortly


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

I am still here! Had to frog quite a bit, thank goodness for lifelines. Just now got back to the place where I frogged on Chart 3, second round. I was so aggravated I put it down for a few weeks,but am back on it again. Still gonna get there!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

itzzbarb said:


> I am still here! Had to frog quite a bit, thank goodness for lifelines. Just now got back to the place where I frogged on Chart 3, second round. I was so aggravated I put it down for a few weeks,but am back on it again. Still gonna get there!


Good to see you again. Welcome back! Good for you.... you can and will do this. I know you know that. :thumbup:


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Hi Dee! I have to finish, because you have created another lovely project for us and I want to do it it...and the one after that... LOL  I really am enjoying this pretty knitting,keep looking at it and thinking....wow....look at what I am doing!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

itzzbarb said:


> Hi Dee! I have to finish, because you have created another lovely project for us and I want to do it it...and the one after that... LOL  I really am enjoying this pretty knitting,keep looking at it and thinking....wow....look at what I am doing!


I feel the same way!  :thumbup:


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi Ladies, I've finally reached chart 6 with just enough yarn to complete (I hope) The problem is, I'm stuck on row three with the "R" and "L" Ihave 268 sts on the needles and I don't think that's right!! I thought it would be plain sailing on this chart, but no, more obstacles! But I tell myself obstacles mean experience! Can any one help please


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Carol (UK) said:


> Hi Ladies, I've finally reached chart 6 with just enough yarn to complete (I hope) The problem is, I'm stuck on row three with the "R" and "L" Ihave 268 sts on the needles and I don't think that's right!! I thought it would be plain sailing on this chart, but no, more obstacles! But I tell myself obstacles mean experience! Can any one help please


Was that 268 stitches after you finished row 3 (this is on the shawlette). After row 1, you should have had 257, then on row 3, you have those 4 extra increases with the R and L increases, giving you 265 stitches and then after row 5 you should have 269. Did you do a count after you did row 1, so you knew you were alright that far? I'm wondering if maybe you were mixing up rows 3 and 5. On row 3 you are just doing the single k2tog and yo, or yo ssk, whereas on row 5 you are double the double k2tog and yo or yo ssk's. Try and read your knitting again just to double check and make sure of which row you were on.
Hope that helps.

Sue


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Carol (UK) said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Ladies, I've finally reached chart 6 with just enough yarn to complete (I hope) The problem is, I'm stuck on row three with the "R" and "L" Ihave 268 sts on the needles and I don't think that's right!! I thought it would be plain sailing on this chart, but no, more obstacles! But I tell myself obstacles mean experience! Can any one help please
> ...


Hi Sue, Thank you so much for that explanation (yes I am doing the shawlette) It makes more sense to me now I've read your reply. I'm in the middle of row 3 so am going to tink back to the beginning of that row then I'll frog row 2. If necessary, row 1 also. counting as I go! I'm sure it'll come right. I think the "R" and "L" threw me a little bit, as I'd never done that stitch before. Thanks once more. Love Carol


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

Horror of horrors! In the middle of correcting problems with chart 6 I Have spotted mistakes much further back! Looks like I'll have to frog back to the beginning of chart 5. I have a feeling that this is where the root of the problem lies. I don't want to have to do this but there's no alternative other than rip it all out which will defeat the whole object. There's no point either in cobbling it together and pretending no one will see the mistakes, because "I know they're there!" Oh well, one day I will get to the end of this shawlette. I have my Nadira pattern waiting anyway, so that should spur me on. One thing's for sure. The experience gained through this could not have been achieved any other way. My motto is - "keep smiling" :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Carol (UK) said:


> Horror of horrors! In the middle of correcting problems with chart 6 I Have spotted mistakes much further back! Looks like I'll have to frog back to the beginning of chart 5. I have a feeling that this is where the root of the problem lies. I don't want to have to do this but there's no alternative other than rip it all out which will defeat the whole object. There's no point either in cobbling it together and pretending no one will see the mistakes, because "I know they're there!" Oh well, one day I will get to the end of this shawlette. I have my Nadira pattern waiting anyway, so that should spur me on. One thing's for sure. The experience gained through this could not have been achieved any other way. My motto is - "keep smiling" :thumbup:


Great that that is your motto. I am sure you will do just fine. I know what you mean about knowing where your mistakes are, even if noone else knows. It's good that you are so determined. I am knitting an Alexandra right now too. My husband wanted one for a coworker, so I am knitting a bright red one. I am just about to start chart 4. I finished Nadira about ten days ago and really enjoyed doing it. I loved having the options to customize it, which I did, and will certainly knit more, slightly different ones down the road. So it is great that you have your eyes set on doing that after finishing your Alexandra.

Sue


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks Sue, always good to hear your encouraging words. God Bless you.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Carol (UK) said:


> Horror of horrors! In the middle of correcting problems with chart 6 I Have spotted mistakes much further back! Looks like I'll have to frog back to the beginning of chart 5. I have a feeling that this is where the root of the problem lies. I don't want to have to do this but there's no alternative other than rip it all out which will defeat the whole object. There's no point either in cobbling it together and pretending no one will see the mistakes, because "I know they're there!" Oh well, one day I will get to the end of this shawlette. I have my Nadira pattern waiting anyway, so that should spur me on. One thing's for sure. The experience gained through this could not have been achieved any other way. My motto is - "keep smiling" :thumbup:


Oh Noooooooo. That is not fun, that sinking feeling when you know you have to frog back really far. I know that if I know a mistake is somewhere that is going to be obvious to me even if not to anyone else, I am compelled to rip it rip it and correct it.

I think I mentioned it before, but I reknit the darn border of my prototype Nadira (it is a green one that is not pictured large on the pattern) about 4 times. Not because of the design, but because I kept making mistakes. I reknit the same 12 rows multiple times. The last time, I admit I had a bit of a temper tantrum, threw the knitting against the wall with some choice words, stomped my feet, and there was some embarrassing whimpering as well. My husband is used to this by now and just ignored me. It is the nature of the beast with lace knitting as we have discussed many times before. The few, the proud, the brave--lace knitters!!!

Good luck, I know you'll get this and it will be beautiful.


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks so much Dee. I had a lovely compliment tonight though. I went to a Crafters group for the first time. At the end of the session each person in turn was asked to hold up their work. I held up my Alexandra, explaining that it was an unfinished piece awaiting adjustments, but because I was wearing my Ashton, I held that up explaining that "this is a finished one" and everyone was so complimentary it really made me thankful to have learned how to do charts. People were saying to me, stuff that I used to say about myself i.e "Oh I couldn't work from a chart" and I was replying "Oh! yes you could" - Amazing!


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Carol (UK) said:
> 
> 
> > Horror of horrors! In the middle of correcting problems with chart 6 I Have spotted mistakes much further back! Looks like I'll have to frog back to the beginning of chart 5. I have a feeling that this is where the root of the problem lies. I don't want to have to do this but there's no alternative other than rip it all out which will defeat the whole object. There's no point either in cobbling it together and pretending no one will see the mistakes, because "I know they're there!" Oh well, one day I will get to the end of this shawlette. I have my Nadira pattern waiting anyway, so that should spur me on. One thing's for sure. The experience gained through this could not have been achieved any other way. My motto is - "keep smiling" :thumbup:
> ...


Oh my goodness!!
Dee - I stopped just short of what you did after knitting the same 3 rows 4x. I really got tired of frogging - and so did my yarn and the lifeline!! SO --- Nadira is resting now while I finish up some WIP's, but she WILL be done!! :roll:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Carol (UK) said:


> Thanks so much Dee. I had a lovely compliment tonight though. I went to a Crafters group for the first time. At the end of the session each person in turn was asked to hold up their work. I held up my Alexandra, explaining that it was an unfinished piece awaiting adjustments, but because I was wearing my Ashton, I held that up explaining that "this is a finished one" and everyone was so complimentary it really made me thankful to have learned how to do charts. People were saying to me, stuff that I used to say about myself i.e "Oh I couldn't work from a chart" and I was replying "Oh! yes you could" - Amazing!


You are welcome. Your post has me grinning from ear to ear. It is all relative, isn't it? See--you are the lace expert now to some of the folks in your group. You go girl!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Well, I made it to row 25 of Chart 6, when the yarn ran out. I had hoped that maybe I would have had enough that I could just have bound off on row 26, but unfortunately that is not to be. Bummer! So I am going to order 2 more balls now, since I will barely be touching the one. At least this way I can get a pair of socks too, even if it wasn't planned. Going to go ahead and order from KnitPicks and hope that they are as fast as usual with getting their orders out. I am going out of town on Wednesday morning and will be back Friday evening, so I'm hoping I will luck out and find a package awaiting me on my return, so I can finish it.
Sue


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh No! which yarn are you using because I too am watching my ball of yarn get smaller and smaller. I might just make it to the bind off. Will have to see. As you know I ripped out all of chart 5 (now on last row) but still have chart 6 to do. I've been wondering what to do if I run out and can't get a match! Hope your yarn's waiting for you when you get back.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Carol (UK) said:


> Oh No! which yarn are you using because I too am watching my ball of yarn get smaller and smaller. I might just make it to the bind off. Will have to see. As you know I ripped out all of chart 5 (now on last row) but still have chart 6 to do. I've been wondering what to do if I run out and can't get a match! Hope your yarn's waiting for you when you get back.


I'm using Knitpicks Glimmer. This has some sparkly stuff in it, so it would be very obvious if I were to use another yarn, even if I matched the colour. Also, it is a gift, so I want it to the same. I have two other lots in different colours I was planning making too, so I went ahead and ordered the extra ball for each. Now what do you bet, somehow those won't need the extra ball?

Sue


----------



## PATCHER (Dec 13, 2011)

I too do mot have enough yarn, for my Nadira. I have JimmyBeans Wool looking for another hank. I should know by tomarrow. If none found, I'm going to use something else, something similar, for the wide border, chart six, and then do chart seven in the original. That will not be a mistake, it will be a design opportunity! My quilting mentor taught me that one.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Sue, Patcher, I feel for you. That has happened to me twice, one of them being the Alexandra Shawlette. I was 43 bind-off stitches short of Ella Rae Lace yarn! Fortunately for me, a LYS had some lace weight yarn on a cone (they sell it by the ounce) that blended in real well with the Ella Rae and used that. If it had been a gift... Ugh! I hate to think. At any rate, the substitute yarn blended so well, that the lady who sold the blending yarn had to really scrutinize before she spotted it. I think the "big" giveaway was the yarn plying twist.

Now, I weigh every darned hank/ball/skein of yarn before I use it, and find that many are short in the weight/yardage. However, I have Jaggerspun Zephyr to use for the Glenallen, and both balls are exactly 2.01 ounces (sold in 2 ounce balls). At least weighing them gives me a rough idea if there will be enough yarn, and Dee gives us a range of yardage based on yarn usage with the test knitters and herself. I figure that if I have the larger amount that she gives, I will be all right.


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Carol (UK) said:
> 
> 
> > Oh No! which yarn are you using because I too am watching my ball of yarn get smaller and smaller. I might just make it to the bind off. Will have to see. As you know I ripped out all of chart 5 (now on last row) but still have chart 6 to do. I've been wondering what to do if I run out and can't get a match! Hope your yarn's waiting for you when you get back.
> ...


Hi Sue, I think it's a safe bet there.


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Carol (UK) said:
> 
> 
> > Oh No! which yarn are you using because I too am watching my ball of yarn get smaller and smaller. I might just make it to the bind off. Will have to see. As you know I ripped out all of chart 5 (now on last row) but still have chart 6 to do. I've been wondering what to do if I run out and can't get a match! Hope your yarn's waiting for you when you get back.
> ...


Yes, it's usually the way!  I looked up the yarn, It's beautiful.


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

jan1ce said:


> Well here it is, the last Blue Alexandra. I love this pattern it always looks so lovely when it's blocked.
> 
> Sublime 4ply Cashmere, Merino and Silk colour Pebble
> 
> ...


Your shawl is so beautiful, such a pretty color. Can't wait till mine is finished. Plugging along here.


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

Jan your alex is absolutely gorgeous! well done!


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks knit girl and itzzbarb I think it's my favourite of Dee's designs so far. Then again, I've only knit 3 of them as yet.

Jan xx


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

Nearly at the point of tearing my hair out! I have just discovered that the error goes right back to the beginning of chart 4, I have taken it to row 3.and have got the stitch count for the rows correct also have gone through the pattern for that row, so now Here we go again! Oh! yes and just to add to the stress, I inadvertently leaned on one of my knit pro needles and snapped it in half!! Anyway, you might not hear from me for a while now while I concentrate on getting back on track  (Famous last words!)


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Sorry to hear you are having such bad luck. I know how it feels.

However - I am having some good luck. I have finally got back to the row where everything is right, so I can start knitting again from the midle of chart 5. I just have to start knitting - and this could be delayed yet another month and a bit as I am having to do some redecorating before my husbands' family comes from Germany in a couple of weeks for a 3 week stay. So I too will not be able to keep up with things on the forum very well unless I get an unexpected break for a day somewhere. Such is our luck! Good luck with your knitting!



Carol (UK) said:


> Nearly at the point of tearing my hair out! I have just discovered that the error goes right back to the beginning of chart 4, I have taken it to row 3.and have got the stitch count for the rows correct also have gone through the pattern for that row, so now Here we go again! Oh! yes and just to add to the stress, I inadvertently leaned on one of my knit pro needles and snapped it in half!! Anyway, you might not hear from me for a while now while I concentrate on getting back on track  (Famous last words!)


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Carol (UK) said:


> Nearly at the point of tearing my hair out! I have just discovered that the error goes right back to the beginning of chart 4, I have taken it to row 3.and have got the stitch count for the rows correct also have gone through the pattern for that row, so now Here we go again! Oh! yes and just to add to the stress, I inadvertently leaned on one of my knit pro needles and snapped it in half!! Anyway, you might not hear from me for a while now while I concentrate on getting back on track  (Famous last words!)


Sorry about the problem. Hope you are able to find it soon.
I had that happen to me with the needles when I was knitting the Elizabeth. I ordered another couple pairs right away from Deramores, thinking I was stopped for a week or two until the new ones came. I was lucky as I happened to mention it to my DH and he was able to fix it. The break happened very close to where the needle tip went into the metal part, and he was able to drill out the bit stuck in that and then smoothed off the needle tip and was able to glue in it with super glue. I lost about 3/8 length and although I began knitting again with it, was really leery, expecting it to come to pieces. It didn't! I got another week's worth of knitting from it and finished the Elizabeth. Of course the new needle tips arrived right after I had cast off! I still have that pair, but just saving as a back up in case of a future emergency, which hopefully won't happen. But I do feel for you, as that is really disheartening. Anyway, I do hope you can either get new needles soon or maybe get the other fixed. 
Hopefully whilst you have the hiatus maybe you can figure out the error in the knitting. Maybe, if your count is correct, it could be that you did a K2tog yo instead of a yo ssk or vice versa, which would have put your pattern off although your count would have been correct.

Good luck.

Sue


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Carol (UK) said:


> Nearly at the point of tearing my hair out! I have just discovered that the error goes right back to the beginning of chart 4, I have taken it to row 3.and have got the stitch count for the rows correct also have gone through the pattern for that row, so now Here we go again! Oh! yes and just to add to the stress, I inadvertently leaned on one of my knit pro needles and snapped it in half!! Anyway, you might not hear from me for a while now while I concentrate on getting back on track  (Famous last words!)


I am sorry Carol, and feel your pain! Being a member of the "frog brigade", I had to frog back to chart 3. Lifelines saved me there. Now I am about 3 rows shy of finishing chart 4, and holding my breath. Remembering Chart 5 has some changes, marker placement I think, I will read my printed out tips about chart 5 before I begin. It is almost time to attach the second ball of yarn...wooo hooo!! Hang in there.


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

BlueButterfly said:


> Sorry to hear you are having such bad luck. I know how it feels.
> 
> However - I am having some good luck. I have finally got back to the row where everything is right, so I can start knitting again from the midle of chart 5. I just have to start knitting - and this could be delayed yet another month and a bit as I am having to do some redecorating before my husbands' family comes from Germany in a couple of weeks for a 3 week stay. So I too will not be able to keep up with things on the forum very well unless I get an unexpected break for a day somewhere. Such is our luck! Good luck with your knitting!
> 
> ...


Thanks Blue butterfly, good luck to you too


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

itzzbarb said:


> Carol (UK) said:
> 
> 
> > Nearly at the point of tearing my hair out! I have just discovered that the error goes right back to the beginning of chart 4, I have taken it to row 3.and have got the stitch count for the rows correct also have gone through the pattern for that row, so now Here we go again! Oh! yes and just to add to the stress, I inadvertently leaned on one of my knit pro needles and snapped it in half!! Anyway, you might not hear from me for a while now while I concentrate on getting back on track  (Famous last words!)
> ...


The "Frog Brigade" made me laugh :lol: Thanks for your support.


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Carol (UK) said:
> 
> 
> > Nearly at the point of tearing my hair out! I have just discovered that the error goes right back to the beginning of chart 4, I have taken it to row 3.and have got the stitch count for the rows correct also have gone through the pattern for that row, so now Here we go again! Oh! yes and just to add to the stress, I inadvertently leaned on one of my knit pro needles and snapped it in half!! Anyway, you might not hear from me for a while now while I concentrate on getting back on track  (Famous last words!)
> ...


Thanks for your reply Sue. My needle broke just below the metal too. I told my son what your DH did and he has done the same with mine, so thank you for that. I have lost just a bit more [1/2"] but it's still good.
Carol


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey there! I wanted to share this site with y'all. It is called Techknitter, and this woman is a genius. The link below will take you to the alphabetical index of all these helpful knitting tips and how-tos that she posts on her blog. Just about any question you might have about knitting will probably be answered here. Check out the "correcting errors in the rows below..." section.

Although there are no videos, she does these incredible color coded, computer line drawings that are fantastically clear and concise. I've used the site a lot, and every single time I go on it I learn something new. I am posting this to the other KALs for my shawls since not everyone goes to all the KALs. This stuff is that good! .

http://techknitter.blogspot.com/2010/04/revised-unified-index-for.html


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

that's a fantastic site Dee have put it on my bookmark bar will save a lot of searching for solutions to problems :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Hey there! I wanted to share this site with y'all. It is called Techknitter, and this woman is a genius. The link below will take you to the alphabetical index of all these helpful knitting tips and how-tos that she posts on her blog. Just about any question you might have about knitting will probably be answered here. Check out the "correcting errors in the rows below..." section.
> 
> Although there are no videos, she does these incredible color coded, computer line drawings that are fantastically clear and concise. I've used the site a lot, and every single time I go on it I learn something new. I am posting this to the other KALs for my shawls since not everyone goes to all the KALs. This stuff is that good! .
> 
> http://techknitter.blogspot.com/2010/04/revised-unified-index-for.html


Thanks, Dee. Just checked it out quickly and it looks interesting. Will take a look in more detail when I get back home.

Sue


----------



## Toby (Aug 8, 2011)

I finished my Alexandra a few weeks ago - haven't downloaded blocking pics yet from my camera so no photos. I have a question, tho. The scallops looked wonderful while on the wires and good for another few days. Then they really relaxed and flattened out. I've seen this with other scalloped shawls also. Is this common to a certain type of yarn (I used KnitPicks laceweight baby alpaca, doubled) or is this just what happens with lace scallops in general? It's really disappointing when the scallops lose their depth.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

That has occurred to some degree on all of my shawls, no matter how hard I pull the points out, and I used either all wool or a wool/silk blend. Might just be the nature of the beast.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Toby said:


> I finished my Alexandra a few weeks ago - haven't downloaded blocking pics yet from my camera so no photos. I have a question, tho. The scallops looked wonderful while on the wires and good for another few days. Then they really relaxed and flattened out. I've seen this with other scalloped shawls also. Is this common to a certain type of yarn (I used KnitPicks laceweight baby alpaca, doubled) or is this just what happens with lace scallops in general? It's really disappointing when the scallops lose their depth.


Hi. It is sort of the nature of the beast, but some yarns seem to hold their points better than others. Also, if you make sure to bind off really really loosely, I find that the scallops stay longer. I'll have to look at my shawls when I get home and make a list of some yarns that seemed to have held the scallops better than others. For example, the Madelinetosh Merino light that I used for my Alexandras is not holding the scallops too well, but there are still enough for my tastes. They just aren't quite as pointy, but they are there. Again, that loose bind off is a big factor.

One yarn that has held scallops in a huge way is Knitting Notions Merino Sock yarn. It has nylon in it too! Check out this picture.... This shawl has been worn like crazy by now and the scallops look almost exactly the same as when the picture was taken right after I blocked it. I've never seen sock yarn hold a block like that.

The pattern is called "Sonnet" and is available on Ravelry. (I may have posted this pic before, I can't remember if I did.) It never got much attention, but it is very dramatic and I wear it a lot. The designer is a lovely woman.


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for the link Dee. Have put in my favourites  I was going to ask - How long does it take you to do a shawl?


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Carol (UK) said:


> Thanks for the link Dee. Have put in my favourites  I was going to ask - How long does it take you to do a shawl?


To design one or knit one??


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Carol (UK) said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the link Dee. Have put in my favourites  I was going to ask - How long does it take you to do a shawl?
> ...


Oh! Sorry Dee - To knit one.

PS: Although, as you know, I'm working my way through "Alexandra." I love the look of your "Sonnet" and wonder if that would be easy for me to do. By looking at the picture, I think I could manage it but not sure. Would like to know what you think.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Carol (UK) said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> > Carol (UK) said:
> ...


Well, back when I just knitted and didn't design and run KALs and answer PMs and email all the time (!!!), I could finish a fine lace shawl in about 3 weeks. Now, not so much. I'm am not the fastest nor the slowest knitter, just in the middle. I usually knit at work at not so much at home at night.

That Sonnet pattern is quite easy... it's somewhat repetitive, but in a good way... it is relaxing, the pattern is intuitive. It blocks out to a large crescent. I highly recommend it... it is somewhat bohemian looking in a way that appeals to me and is one of my favorite shawls I've knitted including my own. The charts are not huge, but clear. You could enlarge them and they would still work fine. The pattern is well written if I recall... it's been a while since I knitted it, over 2 years ago.


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for answering that Dee. Sorry, didn't mean to be a nuisance. 

PS: I have just found a site well worth taking a look at which is full of all sorts of knitting information and hundreds of shawl patterns. www.knittingqueen.com


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

here's the direct link http://www.knittingqueen.com


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Carol (UK) said:


> Thanks for answering that Dee. Sorry, didn't mean to be a nuisance.
> 
> PS: I have just found a site well worth taking a look at which is full of all sorts of knitting information and hundreds of shawl patterns. www.knittingqueen.com


Carol, in no way did I mean to imply that you were a nuisance!!!! My goodness, what would we do without you on these KALs??? You all can ask me anything any time. That goes for everyone here. I'm having the time of my life! I just don't have the time to just straight knit as often as I used to.

I am so sorry if you thought I meant anything personal.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Well, just got home from Philly a couple of hours ago to find all the yarn I had ordered here. So, I have just finished my red Alexandra. With a little bit of luck, I will get it blocked tonight and maybe post pics tomorrow. I was so happy as the yarn I ordered was from the same dye lot. 

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Carol (UK) said:


> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Carol (UK) said:
> ...


Carol, I'm so glad that your son was able to fix your needle.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here are some pics of my red Alexandra shawl. I used Knitpicks Stroll Glimmer in Fiesta. I used 3.75 mm needles and used a little over 700 yards. I had to go into a fourth ball for the last two rows and bind off. Red is not my colour, but this is a gift for one of my DH's coworkers. Hope that she likes it.
Sue


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

Beautiful Sue. Red is not my colour either but it really shows the design up.

Jan xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Sue, what a lovely shawl. On my screen it looks like raspberry- very pretty.


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

Beautiful. Love the red. If your friend doesn't like it... can I be your friend???


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Sue,
Your shawl turned out lovely. You really did a great job on it. It's amazing how one pattern done by so many people is still unique to the knitter. Nice work.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Red IS MY color - may I be your friend? Really beautiful!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thats beautiful sue congrats :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Sue, fantastic as always. That is a lucky co-worker... I'm sure she'll be thrilled, who wouldn't be??? I think it looks great in red!


----------



## Toby (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks, EqLady and Dee for answering my question re shawl scallops.

I did try to bind off very loosely, used a needle 2 sizes larger. I thought the flattening might have been partly due to the yarn used (I'm really not too familiar with the properties of various types of yarn). 

Dee, your Sonnet shawl in the merino sock yarn is gorgeous! The scallops have certainly held well.

I've had some Jagger-spun wool silk laceweight for sometime - think I'll try a new shawl with that. I have a feeling that it will hold its shape better than the alpaca.

Don't know if I should thank your or not Dee - I've become addicted to lace knitting shawls since the Alexandra. It's hard to make myself stop to knit some more practical things like socks and fingerless gloves!

What a glorious adventure knitting lace shawls is. Your patterns are fantastic!


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow! Sue, How gorgeous. Who could not like that? Your husband's co worker will be so thrilled to bits. Well done you.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Toby said:


> Thanks, EqLady and Dee for answering my question re shawl scallops.
> 
> I did try to bind off very loosely, used a needle 2 sizes larger. I thought the flattening might have been partly due to the yarn used (I'm really not too familiar with the properties of various types of yarn).
> 
> ...


Toby, surely shawls are practical :lol: I love to wrap my Ashton around my shoulders when it's chilly. And it's certainly chilly a lot here at the moment... We are having the wettest drought ever. :XD:


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Lovely work and the color is divine....


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Sue, Your Alexandra is beautiful in red. If the shawl itself doesn't keep her warm, the color will.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Toby said:


> Thanks, EqLady and Dee for answering my question re shawl scallops.
> 
> I did try to bind off very loosely, used a needle 2 sizes larger. I thought the flattening might have been partly due to the yarn used (I'm really not too familiar with the properties of various types of yarn).
> 
> ...


Toby, you have A LOT of company! :lol:


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Sue, the red Alex is gorgeous! :thumbup: You did a wonderful job on it, and you must be living right to get the additional yarn in the same dye lot. Whew!

The lady this shawl is destined for will be thrilled! What a fabulous gift!!!!!!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Amen to that. I have 3 new babies to knit something for and I just can't put my Nadira aside. Babies normally trump all other projects, too.


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> Amen to that. I have 3 new babies to knit something for and I just can't put my Nadira aside. Babies normally trump all other projects, too.


Hello Pacific Rose. I know what you mean. I can't put mine down either, (even though I've done loads of frogging) I'm doing Alexandra. Knitting these shawls is so addictive, but in a good way. Keeps the mind focussed.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Sue, the red is divine and the Alexandra looks amazing!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Carol,
Keeps the mind focused and the fingers busy so they aren't feeding my face. Besides, I just gifted two of the shawls I've made to friends. Talk about happy recipients!!!! I think both have hyperventilated a bit.


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> Amen to that. I have 3 new babies to knit something for and I just can't put my Nadira aside. Babies normally trump all other projects, too.


Same here ~ absolutely addicted to lace shawls all because of Dee and her fab designs. However I find that once I've mastered a shawl I don't want to do another one so in between Dee's designs I've made others of different shapes to see which look better on my larger frame!!Unfortunately most of the others have not been such a pleasure to knit as Dee's - some very hard to decipher! I'm so happy that Dee is going to design differnt shape shawls

 :thumbup:


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

I was looking for patterns for a lace baby shawl and rejected all of the written out patterns. After using Dee's graphs, I'm a whole lot more picky. Could we make these shawl patterns into a square and use them for a baby shawl????


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

grannysk said:


> Pacific Rose said:
> 
> 
> > Amen to that. I have 3 new babies to knit something for and I just can't put my Nadira aside. Babies normally trump all other projects, too.
> ...


Aww! You are so nice! I'm glad you are enjoying the patterns.


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Britgirl....your red shawl is stunning! Very beautiful.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> I was looking for patterns for a lace baby shawl and rejected all of the written out patterns. After using Dee's graphs, I'm a whole lot more picky. Could we make these shawl patterns into a square and use them for a baby shawl????


You certainly could.... you could use the charts and do four triangles to make a square... you'd have to start on DPNs.

So.... and this is just a quick idea... and a bit advanced possibly for new chart users, but anyways...

CO 8.... onto 4 dpns (or 3 if you prefer) and join. You may have to play with how to distribute the stitches on the DPNs since the YOs will be a pain at first, it will be fiddly at the beginning to be sure. Keep in mind that there are no border stitches, but you would have to get in the habit of adding the uncharted 4 center stitches (like you do on the triangle version) that separate each triangle and form an X or a cross depending on how you are looking at the square.

Knit 1 row. Then:

[K1, which is one of the 4 "center" stitches; work Row 1 of the chart] 4x

and then just go through the pattern like you normally would in the same order: Chart 1, all rows; Chart 2, etc... and once you had enough stitches, switch to circular needles. Probably marking off the center stitches with stitch markers would be wise after you get started on the DPNs.

I would probably not do this with the patterns that have RS/LS, but you could just use RS charts and it would probably look okay.

Does that make sense???

P.S. Please don't hold me to this... I am just imagining it in my head, never having knitted a square shawl before.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

That is fabulous! I was just reading about that on Ravilry with this new Princess Susan Shetland shawl. This is done in a large square and the beautiful ruffled border is picked up. The shawl was designed by several Ravelry members and it was based upon several Scottish lace patterns from the 19th century. Every one that I saw was amazing and I just kept saying to myself, one day, one day! I am usually not that way, but I was in absolute awe at how beautiful they were.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Dee, any of your shawls knit this way would be breathtaking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Pacific Rose said:
> 
> 
> > I was looking for patterns for a lace baby shawl and rejected all of the written out patterns. After using Dee's graphs, I'm a whole lot more picky. Could we make these shawl patterns into a square and use them for a baby shawl????
> ...


Yep, that works! DPN's are only fiddly for first few rows, or you could also use two circulars if you are familiar and comfortable with that method. Before long you are on 16" circ's and then 24" etc. 32" would probably be long enough circulars unless you like less crowding of stitches.
:thumbup:


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Dee and DanaKay,
Thank You, Thank You, Thank You. 

After Nadira is finished I will be giving this a try. What about the points? A baby shawl is going to get washed a lot and most mothers don't have the time to block the thing every time it's washed.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> Dee and DanaKay,
> Thank You, Thank You, Thank You.
> 
> After Nadira is finished I will be giving this a try. What about the points? A baby shawl is going to get washed a lot and most mothers don't have the time to block the thing every time it's washed.


Let me know which shawl you pick and we can figure something out. For the most part, though, you can just pick a less stretchy bindoff and then block it straight. Elizabeth would lend itself very well to this since the mesh can be blocked straight in this method and still be pretty and look like an actual edge.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Thanks Dee.
I was thinking Ashton. But come to think of it, it was the Elizabeth that I was hesitant about blocking because I liked it so well unblocked.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> Thanks Dee.
> I was thinking Ashton. But come to think of it, it was the Elizabeth that I was hesitant about blocking because I liked it so well unblocked.


You could still do a mesh edge between those leaves on Ashton. Elizabeth might be huge for a baby shawl come to think of it.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Oooooo Ashton with mesh between the leaves sounds good. Thanks. I'd better to busy on Nadira. I see pink Ashton baby shawls in my future. If I got really inspired I could knit a baby sweater with the leaflets worked into it. Me and my imagination... I can never keep up with it.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Sue, the red is divine and the Alexandra looks amazing!


I agree!! :thumbup:


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

My Alexandra became a prayer shawl today for a mom who lost her 26yo son to a fire. God bless her.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

-knitter said:


> My Alexandra became a prayer shawl today for a mom who lost her 26yo son to a fire. God bless her.


Oh my.... how horrible. Please give her my condolences... I cannot imagine how she must be feeling. So very tragic.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

-knitter,
How terrible. I just ache for that Mom and her family. Indeed, God Bless Her. I'm hoping your Alexandra will remind her that she is not alone.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

That poor woman! It just breaks my heart.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

-knitter said:


> My Alexandra became a prayer shawl today for a mom who lost her 26yo son to a fire. God bless her.


That is awful. I hope the Alexandra will be of some comfort to her and will let her know that she is wrapped in love at this terribly sad time.

Sue


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Knitter....bless you for being so generous, and bless the family during this time.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

oh that's so sad my thoughts go out to her and her family


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

I can't imagine how one begins to cope with such a loss. Sincere thoughts and prayers to this mother and family. Hopefully she will find some comfort in your shawl and please let her know that there are many knitters thinking of her and her family at this tragic time in their lives.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks so much for your prayers and condolences. He was the older brother of my grandDIL. The family is truly distressed and we are praying for all of them.


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

sad news for the family.


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

i am having problems finishing the Alexandra, i am up to chart 6 (so close to finishing !!) and had to unpick 8 rows due to a mistake, then knitted up 3 rows and discovered i had dropped 2 stitches when unpicking! am now unpicking again!! every time i find a mistake and have to unpick, i put it down for a few days so i get time to get over the frustration of it all!! oh well, now that i have vented i will finish the unpicking today, maybe i can get it finished in the next couple of days.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Keep at it Lucille, You'll have your Alexandra finished, blocked and on your shoulders and it will be all worth it. Just ripped a couple dozen rows out of my Nadira and still haven't had the heart to pick her up again. She's off crying in a corner while I calm down.


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Lucille103 said:


> i am having problems finishing the Alexandra, i am up to chart 6 (so close to finishing !!) and had to unpick 8 rows due to a mistake, then knitted up 3 rows and discovered i had dropped 2 stitches when unpicking! am now unpicking again!! every time i find a mistake and have to unpick, i put it down for a few days so i get time to get over the frustration of it all!! oh well, now that i have vented i will finish the unpicking today, maybe i can get it finished in the next couple of days.


Lucille, you are not alone dear! Welcome to the Frog Brigade!! I have to do the same thing when a mistake comes up. Put it down for a while and then go back to it. Hang in there, I am on chart 5!!


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

Lucille, join the club. I spend more time frogging and tinking than I do knitting!!  I was on chart 6 and have had to go back to chart 4 and now can't for the life of me work out why my stitches aren't lining up. I have to keep leaving it and going back. Trouble is I push myself when I'm tired which is no good at all. Why do we do that?!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Carol (UK) said:


> Lucille, join the club. I spend more time frogging and tinking than I do knitting!!  I was on chart 6 and have had to go back to chart 4 and now can't for the life of me work out why my stitches aren't lining up. I have to keep leaving it and going back. Trouble is I push myself when I'm tired which is no good at all. Why do we do that?!


I call it a serious case of the "denials"! I do that too. I know I'm tired and therefore prone to mistakes. BUT, I tell myself just another row or two. I can do those without mistakes. HA! Or I notice a mistake and have to tink or frog to fix it. I know I'm tired but think, "I'll just fix this. No problem." And then I bungle it! The good news is that the next day, all fresh, it's easier to find the problem and fix it.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Well I feel yor pain on tinking!!! And argh I just couldn't figure out why I had so much yarn left midway through chart 5...... Well you know...... There are 3 more charts to go!!!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Lucille, we've all been there! Count each row when you finish it and, until you get past this particular spot, why not use a lifeline on every purl row?


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi everyone!

I wasn't expecting so many replies! Its good to know im not alone in the tinking. i get so frustrated with myself when i make a mistake and have to unpick it all. oh well hopefully it will go smoothly from now on.

Thanks for the support, its appreciated.
Lucille


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Lucille103 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I wasn't expecting so many replies! Its good to know im not alone in the tinking. i get so frustrated with myself when i make a mistake and have to unpick it all. oh well hopefully it will go smoothly from now on.
> 
> ...


Hi... I'm late to the frog party, but may I attend too??? I still have to rip back my lace knitting pretty regularly.... we all do, no matter how "expert" we may be. I've already shared the story of reknitting/frogging the same 10-15 rows of my Nadira shawl about four times, if memory serves correct. I just couldn't get it right, and I had designed the thing and was working off my own charts!!! How embarrassing is that?

To paraphrase one of my favorite ladies, Bette Davis..... Knitting lace ain't for sissies!!!


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm on the last couple of rows of chart 6, finally going to finish this 2nd Alex Shawl, and I made a startling discovery. I've been doing all the SSK's wrong! I call this stitch Chickenfoot, 'cause that's what it looks like on the chart. This is my 5th Dee shawl, I KNOW what the symbols mean...right? Ha...apparently NOT! I've been slipping 2 stitches, knitting 1, then passing both slipped stitches back over. sl2, k1, psso. It didn't effect the total stitch count but the double leaning stitches aren't as pretty as a single. 

Oh well...at least I was consistent! :roll:


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Deeknits,
I don't understand how your count is the same. Are you sure you didn't sl1,k1,psso?(single decrease). SSK turns 2 stitches into 1.(single decrease). 
Left leaning would be SSK or K2tog tbl. Sl1,k1, psso positions the decrease stitch in a more central or neutral position, not really leaning. Believe I have that right. :roll:

sl2,k1,psso turns 3 stitches into 1(a double decrease).


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

DanaKay said:


> Deeknits,
> I don't understand how your count is the same. Are you sure you didn't sl1,k1,psso?(single decrease). SSK turns 2 stitches into 1.(single decrease).
> sl2,k1,psso turns 3 stitches into 1(a double decrease).


I may have used the wrong terminology! I'm talking about the two different double decrease stitches.

I can't make the symbols here but this is the double decrease used in charts 5, rows 17 and 21.
sl1, k2tog, psso .... slip 1 stitch knitwise, knit 2 stitches together, pass the slipped stitch over

This is the double decrease used in rows 19 to 27 of chart 6.
sl2, k1, p2sso....slip 2 stitches together knitwise, knit 1 stitch, pass the two slipped stitches over

They are both double decrease stitches, turning 3 stitches into 1....right?


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Deeknits said:


> DanaKay said:
> 
> 
> > Deeknits,
> ...


Yes, they are. The one on those two patterns is a left leaning double decrease that joins the tips of leaves or chevrons a bit flatter than the centered double decrease you were using. It really doesn't make that much of a difference when it is blocked.

You'll want to pay close attention to those on the Glenallen pattern... there are both left and right leaning double decreases, and there is a special way to do the right one other than the usual k3tog, which I think looks bunchy in some cases.


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

Reading through the Glenallen pattern and noticing the left and right leaning decreases is what made me realize I'd been doing it wrong!

It's nice to know that blocking will straighten it all out!


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Deeknits said:


> DanaKay said:
> 
> 
> > Deeknits,
> ...


Oh, okay, now I see what you are saying. I was a bit confused there!


----------



## Jenwild (Aug 9, 2011)

That's OK Deeknits, I knitted both my shawls with the right side chart on the left and the left one on the right. For some reason I did the chart at the bottom of the page first, I did that on Alex and kept reminding myself not to do it on Nadira, well I was half way through the fist chart that had a Right or left side and realised I had done it again, no frogging for me I just made sure it was the same each time. I'd like to think of it as a uniqueness that is all mine LOL rather than I am too mixed up to figure out a simple Right or left


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Dee,don't feel bad I sort of did the same thing. On the
ssk's I would slip the two stitches correctly. When I 
went to knit them, I came at them from the right front
to the left. Twisting them as I knitted them I guess.
Cursing that stitch every time I came to it. Looked it 
up online for some reason. Found out it was wrong and still
did a whole nother shawl the same way. I am trying to
do the Nadira correctly this time. So far so good. If
you do the stitch right it is easier. Debi


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

I NEED A PEP TALK!!! Here I am, still working on the Alexandra. There have been times when I have put it aside for days or weeks. Chart 5 I did 3 times. Now I am on chart 6, row 9, and after coming to the center, completing the first half of the row, I have 2 freakin stitches left!! How did that happen? I have counted and recounted, there are 12 stitches between markers and the correct number in the beginning. Maybe I did not knit 2 tog a couple of times? I dunno. The knitting reads correctly. Frustrating. Now I have to tink back half a row to the beginning of row 9 and see if I can find my mistake. What if I don't see it? Since beginning the Alex, I have not allowed myself to do any other hand knitting for fear the shawl would get put aside and stay there, and I am wanting to finish her. In short, I am sick and tired of Alex and want it FINISHED! Waaaaaaaaaa!!


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Giving you PEP! My problem was not passing the slip stitch over a couple of times. Another problem was that I couldn't COUNT! It was frustrating, but lifelines made it much easier. Keep on TRUCKIN'!!! I wish you well!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

itzzbarb said:


> I NEED A PEP TALK!!! Here I am, still working on the Alexandra. There have been times when I have put it aside for days or weeks. Chart 5 I did 3 times. Now I am on chart 6, row 9, and after coming to the center, completing the first half of the row, I have 2 freakin stitches left!! How did that happen? I have counted and recounted, there are 12 stitches between markers and the correct number in the beginning. Maybe I did not knit 2 tog a couple of times? I dunno. The knitting reads correctly. Frustrating. Now I have to tink back half a row to the beginning of row 9 and see if I can find my mistake. What if I don't see it? Since beginning the Alex, I have not allowed myself to do any other hand knitting for fear the shawl would get put aside and stay there, and I am wanting to finish her. In short, I am sick and tired of Alex and want it FINISHED! Waaaaaaaaaa!!


Hey there. I'm listening.... I commend you for your stick-to-it-ness! You can do this. You are sooooo close.

You will find your mistake. I want you to take a little break. Then, when you are a bit less upset, go back to the beginning of the row. Don't tink back yet. Just take your chart, and check each and every stitch against the chart. You will find your mistake I am sure. Make sure that the K2togs are grabbing both stitches. This is a tricky row, there is a lot going on. After just a few rows, you will be on the home stretch and knitting those easy rows 15 to the end where the pattern is very easy to memorize.

If not, you can post some pictures of the shawl stretched out and I will find it for you. Okay????

Breath in, breath out, breath in..... you can do it!!!


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Thank you ladies. Dee, I will do the checking by the chart thing. Maybe later today, or maybe not. LOL Hugs!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi itzzbarb: I started the Alex on the 30th in order to compete in the Ravellenic games on Ravelry. In addition to stepping outside my color box I also decided that I would add beads to Chart 5. I finished chart 5 this morning and I now have the rest of the day to finish in time for the closing ceremonies tomorrow night! I am determined to do this! I have MS and RA and summer decided to come to San Diego finally during a week that I am working with wool! You can do this and you will be sooooooo happy with yourself when you do! Hang in there and happy knitting!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

itzzbarb, I just want to add one thing... . When you're looking back at the row that isn't coming out right, while you're at it, look at the previous rows to see if your YO, ssk's and k2tog's are lining up as the pattern shows. Even if your stitch count looks right, a stitch sequence could be off and throw you off on the current row. It sure doesn't hurt to check.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is my latest Alexandra shawl. It's a Christmas gift for my daughter, Jennifer. I used Knitpicks Stroll Tonal fingering in Wine Tasting Colourway. It was knit on size 3.25 mm (US 3) needles and used approximately 679 yards.
Sue


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Another cracker Sue x


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Agnes.
Sue


agnescr said:


> Another cracker Sue x


----------



## YarnLady (Jan 23, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my latest Alexandra shawl. It's a Christmas gift for my daughter, Jennifer. I used Knitpicks Stroll Tonal fingering in Wine Tasting Colourway. It was knit on size 3.25 mm (US 3) needles and used approximately 679 yards.
> Sue


Britgirl,

Your shawl is stunning!

Yarnlady


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

So lovely! I am in the process of knitting a green Alexandra for my daughter, Rebecca! I love the color you chose!


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

Gorgeous Sue.

Jan xx


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Another lovely shawl Sue.


----------



## SweetLorraine (Oct 22, 2011)

Sue...I love it!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Wonderful as always, Sue. That is a gorgeous colorway. We run out of adjectives for your prolific work, you know.

I think you may have knitted more of my patterns than I have by now!!!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Sue, the Alex is drop-dead gorgeous! (How's that for a description?) And I mean it!!! That yarn is ... well, I sure would like to get some of it. Your daughter will be thrilled! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Squirrely Shirley (Jul 28, 2011)

I have finally completed my Alex. I started out fine and then for some reason I started having trouble, tinking and redoing over and over. I put it aside a couple of times, but perservered. Hope to have pictures in a couple of weeks since we are getting ready to leave on vacation. 

All the Alexandras being shown are so gorgeous. As others have said, it is so interesting how the different yarns change the appearance. Dee's shawls could be made over and over and would look different according to yarn choice.

Keep on knitting everyone so we can see your lovely creations.

Shirley


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Perfection Sue. You probably have all the patterns memorized and can see them in your sleep. Love the color. Your stitches are so neat and the pattern shows up very well in that color. Nicely done.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Not quite, but it is nice to knit from a familiar pattern. I am still just trying to catch up with the gift knitting I promised myself when I first encountered Dee's patterns. My goal was to knit each of my daughters a shawl, that hopefully they will treasure, and I am half way there now - two down, two to go! I really do love Dee's patterns. The next one that I will knit will be another Nadira. Once I have finished this round of gifts, I think I will look around for some new patterns too. I now know that there are so many out there.

Sue


Debiknit said:


> Perfection Sue. You probably have all the patterns memorized and can see them in your sleep. Love the color. Your stitches are so neat and the pattern shows up very well in that color. Nicely done.


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

I love the Elizabeth, I think the Nadira was one of the easiest to do. I too am taking a break from shawls and trying
to do a cable cardigan, I want to do gypsycreams little dog too. I miss the concentration factor in the shawls though. I really have to focus and when done really feel I've accomplished something special. All of your shawls turn out
wonderful. And you are so fast at them too.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks. I really enjoy knitting them. Like you say, there is a wonderful feeling of accomplishment once you are done. I still have to do the Edwina. I have had the pattern a while, but realized I should try and get my gifts knitted first and out of the way. I love the Elizabeth too. I have more yarn for it already, just don't have the time right now.
My real goal for the future now, is to do an Estonian lace shawl. I am actually working on an Estonian lace scarf right now. That is my pickup between shawls!
Sue


Debiknit said:


> I love the Elizabeth, I think the Nadira was one of the easiest to do. I too am taking a break from shawls and trying
> to do a cable cardigan, I want to do gypsycreams little dog too. I miss the concentration factor in the shawls though. I really have to focus and when done really feel I've accomplished something special. All of your shawls turn out
> wonderful. And you are so fast at them too.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Beautiful Alexandra, Sue. :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

My Small Alexandra. 

I used #5 US Chiaogoo Needles
Just a little less than 1 skein of Paton's Lace Sachet Colorway

About 3 weeks in making, I was trying to work on GlenAllen and a Wilshire and this is the only one I haven't had trouble with. No ripping, frogging or lifelines. Just a few tinks not bad though.

Will try to block this weekend.


----------



## SweetLorraine (Oct 22, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> My Small Alexandra.
> 
> I used #5 US Chiaogoo Needles
> Just a little less than 1 skein of Paton's Lace Sachet Colorway
> ...


WOW! I love it........


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

That is beautiful! I love the colors -- purple and green are my two favorite colors and ESPECIALLY when combined together. I will have to get some of this yarn and make yet another shawl for MOI. Congratulations on finishing. Debi


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful.
Sue


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Dreamfli, we can't wait to see it blocked!! Purple and green are my two favorite colors as well. Love them together. It looks lovely already.


----------



## gladi719 (May 17, 2012)

Lovely


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

I have some of that yarn and never thought it would turn out so beautifully. It looks great. Can't wait to see it blocked.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Okay, it is warm and humid here in San Diego now and I have finished my Alexandra. I used Knit Picks Chroma and Lion Brand's Sock-Ease to knit it. I am wondering whether or not it would be good to block it with the humidity being so high. This was my Ravellenics entries and I got three medals, beads, shawl jumping and lace longjumping. Thanks for any help, Umoza


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

I like in downeast Maine and we have 92%+ humidity here.
I have not blocked my Nadira shawl yet for that reason. I
just don't want the shawl to smell musty. I will wait until
the humidity drops or it cools off enough to put the heat on.
With all the time and work and effort you put in your
shawl I would let it wait until the humidity drops. Post a
picture of your shawl when you do get it blocked.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks, that is what I thought. San Diego usually is not humid but we have having negative effects from hurricane in Mexico. I haven't been this uncomfortable in years! Still knitting though! Umoza


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Hello ladies! Thank you for your support. I ended up dropping several stitches on chart 6 and they ran. I am just not good enough to reconstruct all of those specialty stitches over several rows down...so chart 6 got frogged. I have everything back to normal at the end of chart 5, but have been very busy with other things and my mind has been frazzled, so have not dared trying to work on Alex! I have been using life lines on the last purl row of each chart, but am going to use them more often now so if I have to frog, it won't be the whole chart!

Britgirl, your shawl is lovely as is typical for your work. 

Dreamfli, I love how the Paton's Lace worked out for you. I have a skein of that same color and look forward to making something wonderful from it. Your shawl looks striking and I can't wait to see it blocked.

Umozabeads, I have never thought about humidity affecting blocking. Here in Texas, we deal with high humidity alot of the time so I will keep this in mind. Using blocking wires will be new for me on the Alex, I got a set just for blocking it.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Umozabeads, I live in the Washington DC area and it is very humid here all the time. I've never thought one way or the other about it... I've not had a problem. If you have air conditioning, you will be fine I'm sure. These shawls really don't take that long to dry with the lighter weight yarns.

Good luck! Can't wait to see.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

itzzbarb said:


> Hello ladies! Thank you for your support. I ended up dropping several stitches on chart 6 and they ran. I am just not good enough to reconstruct all of those specialty stitches over several rows down...so chart 6 got frogged. I have everything back to normal at the end of chart 5, but have been very busy with other things and my mind has been frazzled, so have not dared trying to work on Alex! I have been using life lines on the last purl row of each chart, but am going to use them more often now so if I have to frog, it won't be the whole chart!


itzzbarb, about fixing a run or error a couple of rows down... This is what I've been doing.

First of all, I detest frogging if I can possibly avoid it - even when it's a couple of rows. I'm sure you know what a slow burn is?!?!?

Sometimes it takes me awhile, but I study the error closely and compare it to a part that is correct. From there, I isolate the problem with those plastic stitch markers that look like safety pins so the error/run doesn't migrate to perfectly good stitches. Then, I try to reconstruct the stitch(es) the way it/they should have been. At first, I was unsuccessful, made a horrible mess and HAD to frog back. Not happy! :thumbdown: However, little by little, I began to be more and more successful, and now, I succeed most of the time. Sometimes, I think it would be faster to frog, but I can be cussed stubborn and don't.

I don't know if my sharing this with you is any help, but if I can do it, so can you or anyone. I can get so determined that if it takes a couple of hours, so be it! :roll:


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

Here is my latest Alexandra. I used Trekking XXL sock yarn in Summer Meadow. I used about 680yds on 3.75mm needles. I used the Shawlette pattern adding an extra repeat of chart 3.

Jan


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

Oops sorry no photos!,


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That's beautiful. I love the heathery look. You did a great job.

Sue


jan1ce said:


> Here is my latest Alexandra. I used Trekking XXL sock yarn in Summer Meadow. I used about 680yds on 3.75mm needles. I used the Shawlette pattern adding an extra repeat of chart 3.
> 
> Jan


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Jan, What a gorgeous Alexandra. Look at those points! That colorway worked up beautifully.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

britgirl said:


> That's beautiful. I love the heathery look. You did a great job.
> 
> Sue
> 
> ...


I second that...beautiful colour combination


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Janice, it's very beautiful, and love the yarn. Your blocking is perfect! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Jan, that Alex is really great looking! The yarn is so pretty and muted. And your knitting is spot on as perfect as it could be! Love it... and yes, agree with CathyAnn, perfect blocking too.


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone, took me a bit longer than usual to knit but I got there in the end.

The colours dont look as good in the photo, it is a bit brighter but it's a really pretty yarn, a shame that it's been discontinued. Got the last 2 balls from a lady in France. 

I blocked it twice, first time the points were small so I took a deep breath and pulled!! 


Jan xx


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Jan1ce, Love your shawl. Really like the pink and greens together. You did a superb job of blocking it also.. Great looking shawl.


----------



## birdgirl (Mar 24, 2011)

I am a late entry into this thread but its going well so far. I was all set to buy Catoctin, but fell for Alexandra hard. I have some hand spun that I have just finished, but it was not even gauge enough, so it will become a sweater.... I have some Schaefer yarn, Audrey in the color Elaine Piscopia I bought last year for a Wingspan. I'm past that binge now with out ever finishing one. This yarn is beautiful merino and silk, convincing me to always use premium yarn for a shawl. I am almost done with the first chart and no problems so far. I had a hard fast learning curve with Ashton, which will be frogged and reknit with a larger needle size, 5 to 7. I get charts now and yarn overs, never forget one or else cussing begins!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

You're off to an excellent start! That yarn is beautiful. I sure can see the sheen of the silk. I can't wait to see it when all done and blocked.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

birdgirl said:


> I am a late entry into this thread but its going well so far. I was all set to buy Catoctin, but fell for Alexandra hard. I have some hand spun that I have just finished, but it was not even gauge enough, so it will become a sweater.... I have some Schaefer yarn, Audrey in the color Elaine Piscopia I bought last year for a Wingspan. I'm past that binge now with out ever finishing one. This yarn is beautiful merino and silk, convincing me to always use premium yarn for a shawl. I am almost done with the first chart and no problems so far. I had a hard fast learning curve with Ashton, which will be frogged and reknit with a larger needle size, 5 to 7. I get charts now and yarn overs, never forget one or else cussing begins!


Welcome! Ooooh, I love that yarn. What great colors.

Actually, I just started an Alexandra in Shalimar yarn last night. I decided I needed a brighter colored sample to take some new pictures, and also needed something fun to knit in the evenings when I was tired from swatching all day. I'll take some pics of mine later and we can knit the shawl together. I will be slower than you since I've got to also knit a new design, but I figured even if I can just get a few rows a night, I will eventually have a new Alexandra!

And I must know... you are birdgirl because.... you like birds? You have a parrot??? I ask because my parrot Stevie is my little assistant and I have done a great deal of my design work with him either on my shoulder or walking around the desk providing useful critiques. (If the pattern tastes good, I know it's a winner!)


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

love that colorway! I also am a very firm believer in using scrumptious yarns for all my shawls. My favorite one done is the Holbrook and I think it is just because I love the feel of the wool/silk blend I used. Have fun with the Alex; it was my first one and I still get many comliments on it each time I wear it; tho' now that I know more about blocking and actually own some mats - I think I will reblock it. Debi


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

roed2er said:


> love that colorway! I also am a very firm believer in using scrumptious yarns for all my shawls. My favorite one done is the Holbrook and I think it is just because I love the feel of the wool/silk blend I used. Have fun with the Alex; it was my first one and I still get many comliments on it each time I wear it; tho' now that I know more about blocking and actually own some mats - I think I will reblock it. Debi


I reblocked my first Alexandra to have pictures taken and was thrilled with how great it looked after re-blocking. I didn't realize how sort of shabby it had become until I saw it redone. Shawls just look so nice and crisp after blocking, and if it's been a year or more, they can really use some refreshing, particularly if used a lot.


----------



## birdgirl (Mar 24, 2011)

Yes Stevieland, WlI do have birds. We have three green cheek conures and one black cap named Tuco, after Tuco in The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly. Yes he's bad, but thats another story. And we have three budgies and one Bourkes parakeet and one parrotlet and a pair of Zebra finches, an old boy and his young bride. They dropped one egg but we haven't given them a nest so no more eggs yet. And one mouse named Ebony thats so old shes blind and we call her Mousethusela! We feed her birdseed and I think thats why she has lived so dang long.
I am happy you oh mighty designer are knitting one with me! I feel very honored. This is my second lace shawl and I'm restarting Ashton today.
I swore up and down I would never knit lace and guess what, all my other wips are set aside, like 12 or more. Granted they are all sweaters and it has been way too hot to sit with a lump of sweater in my lap so now I am so addicted to shawls I fear I may never return to my sweaters.
I bought my husband a rigid heddle loom for his birthday so I think I may be able to pawn off all the chunky yarn to him!
Last night I was up too late knitting and had to unknit several rows, drat those forgotten yo's.


stevieland said:


> Welcome! Ooooh, I love that yarn. What great colors.
> 
> Actually, I just started an Alexandra in Shalimar yarn last night. I decided I needed a brighter colored sample to take some new pictures, and also needed something fun to knit in the evenings when I was tired from swatching all day. I'll take some pics of mine later and we can knit the shawl together. I will be slower than you since I've got to also knit a new design, but I figured even if I can just get a few rows a night, I will eventually have a new Alexandra!
> 
> And I must know... you are birdgirl because.... you like birds? You have a parrot??? I ask because my parrot Stevie is my little assistant and I have done a great deal of my design work with him either on my shoulder or walking around the desk providing useful critiques. (If the pattern tastes good, I know it's a winner!)


----------



## birdgirl (Mar 24, 2011)

Yes mats are on my list, think I will check walmart toy department or even toys r us. Where is a good place to find the metal rods? I recall someone said a hardware store, but what are they called there?


stevieland said:


> I reblocked my first Alexandra to have pictures taken and was thrilled with how great it looked after re-blocking. I didn't realize how sort of shabby it had become until I saw it redone. Shawls just look so nice and crisp after blocking, and if it's been a year or more, they can really use some refreshing, particularly if used a lot.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

birdgirl said:


> Yes mats are on my list, think I will check walmart toy department or even toys r us. Where is a good place to find the metal rods? I recall someone said a hardware store, but what are they called there?


To get the wires, make sure they're rustproof and free of grease! I bought a set from Amazon.com, made for blocking. Also, you can get a set of flexible ones on Etsy. One lady on KP said piano wire is excellent.

As for the mats, is there a Harbor Freight near you? With one of their coupons, you get a set of four, interlocking 2' x 2' gray squares for about $6.99. Because of the size of some of the shawls, four mats wouldn't be enough. I bought my mats at KMart, a set of six when they were on sale for $12.99, regularly $19.99. They're also 2' x 2'.


----------



## birdgirl (Mar 24, 2011)

I hadn't thought of Harbor Freight, we do have one in town. Blocking wires, ok I will look for them. Hhmmm, I might be out later shopping so will look at mats today. That makes me want to finish faster!


----------



## birdgirl (Mar 24, 2011)

On to chart 2 this morning. I am enjoying this pattern very much. I wonder if I might be able to knit several more patterns before summers end? That means yarn shopping, yes! Thank you Dee for creating such nice shawls, I love the charts!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

You're moving along fast! I know what you mean about enjoying that pattern. I knit two of them, and I enjoyed knitting the second one as much as the first.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

birdgirl said:


> On to chart 2 this morning. I am enjoying this pattern very much. I wonder if I might be able to knit several more patterns before summers end? That means yarn shopping, yes! Thank you Dee for creating such nice shawls, I love the charts!


You are indeed moving fast. I think I am almost done with chart 1.... I had to do some frogging of a few rows. Yeah, that's sort of embarrassing since I designed the thing, but trust me, I am not exempt from visiting the frog pond just because of that. I had ripped out those rows, and then continued knitting in the wrong direction! and couldn't figure out for like an hour why I had more stitches on one side than the other since all the knitting looked right. I'd pulled the needles out with the yarn in the middle, and instead of continuing to purl I short rowed it back and began knitting. Plus it was dark. That's my story and I'm sticking to it!

P.S. You're welcome, and I am thrilled you like the pattern so much.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

stevieland said:


> You are indeed moving fast. I think I am almost done with chart 1.... I had to do some frogging of a few rows. Yeah, that's sort of embarrassing since I designed the thing, but trust me, I am not exempt from visiting the frog pond just because of that. I had ripped out those rows, and then continued knitting in the wrong direction! and couldn't figure out for like an hour why I had more stitches on one side than the other since all the knitting looked right. I'd pulled the needles out with the yarn in the middle, and instead of continuing to purl I short rowed it back and began knitting. Plus it was dark. That's my story and I'm sticking to it!
> 
> P.S. You're welcome, and I am thrilled you like the pattern so much.


I'm feeling better about some of my boo-boos now!


----------



## birdgirl (Mar 24, 2011)

I tinked the same row three times. Every time I fixed my mistake I made a different mistake in the same place! I decided it was a busy week for me. I crashed while riding very slowly on my skateboard. I had cages to clean. Now I check after every repeat, every 6-7stitches, and still catch mistakes. I found one this morning in chart three and saw two more involved in it that I didnt see initially! 
I dont feel like I knit fast but I guess I do considerimg I am on chart three. I need to remember every k2 needs a yo!
Dee, I have been wondering if you use the chart since you designed the pattern, or have ingrained in your memory? Also do you use life lines? I do not.
One other question for everyone, do you print the pattern out or use your tablet/smart phone like me?


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

birdgirl said:


> I tinked the same row three times. Every time I fixed my mistake I made a different mistake in the same place! I decided it was a busy week for me. I crashed while riding very slowly on my skateboard. I had cages to clean. Now I check after every repeat, every 6-7stitches, and still catch mistakes. I found one this morning in chart three and saw two more involved in it that I didnt see initially!
> I dont feel like I knit fast but I guess I do considerimg I am on chart three. I need to remember every k2 needs a yo!
> Dee, I have been wondering if you use the chart since you designed the pattern, or have ingrained in your memory? Also do you use life lines? I do not.
> One other question for everyone, do you print the pattern out or use your tablet/smart phone like me?


I print out the pattern and make notes as I go along, when needed...I keep stitch count for each row and yes I have slowed down when knitting lace...I double check the count on the wrong side and watch for missed yo's...I do not use a lifeline (much to my regret at times)...I use markers only if called for in the pattern...Lace knitting needs concentration...this is not a knit for a quick pick up and knit a row...Unless you have no outside distractions...At least that is for me, personally.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

birdgirl said:


> I tinked the same row three times. Every time I fixed my mistake I made a different mistake in the same place! I decided it was a busy week for me. I crashed while riding very slowly on my skateboard. I had cages to clean. Now I check after every repeat, every 6-7stitches, and still catch mistakes. I found one this morning in chart three and saw two more involved in it that I didnt see initially!
> I dont feel like I knit fast but I guess I do considerimg I am on chart three. I need to remember every k2 needs a yo!
> Dee, I have been wondering if you use the chart since you designed the pattern, or have ingrained in your memory? Also do you use life lines? I do not.
> One other question for everyone, do you print the pattern out or use your tablet/smart phone like me?


I print out the pattern because I like to make notes on it. Also, I use sticky notes along the top of the row I'm knitting - makes it easier to find my place. And I use lifelines. On a design like the Alex, I'll use them after every repeat of the chart, and sometimes more often. What I use is size 5 perle cotton. It's not fuzzy and is big enough that the stitches don't sink into it, making the stitches easier to pick up.

I have to say that I don't use them as much as I used to because of the experience in knitting lace I've been getting for the last year and a half. In fact, I didn't use any on the Nanciann. But if I feel the need, I don't hesitate to put one in.

And I do not knit fast! For me, knitting fast equals mistakes! lol!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I enlarge the charts (if needed) and print them out. I count every row and, on this pattern, eyeball each row for the yarnovers. I use only two markers, at each edge of the center section.

I have Catocin on the brain and these comments refer to that!! I used lots of lifelines on Alexandra but few markers - only at each edge and around the center.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I print out the pattern, but don't do a stitch count every row, unless I realize there is a problem at the end of the row. I don't usually use lifelines, although I did a little last year when I started knitting lace. I did use a lifeline on my last line of the body of the Catoctin shawl, just in case there was a problem on the border and didn't want to lose all those stitches. I knit reasonably fast I guess. I only use markers around the center stitch usually, or, in the case of Nanciann, after and before the border stitches.

Sue



nanciann said:


> I print out the pattern and make notes as I go along, when needed...I keep stitch count for each row and yes I have slowed down when knitting lace...I double check the count on the wrong side and watch for missed yo's...I do not use a lifeline (much to my regret at times)...I use markers only if called for in the pattern...Lace knitting needs concentration...this is not a knit for a quick pick up and knit a row...Unless you have no outside distractions...At least that is for me, personally.


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

I color code the stitches on my pattern as well. The ssk's are one color,yo's a different color and so on. I color code the chart as well. This way I learn to tell at a glance what stitch is next. This helps me a lot. I always use lifelines. Someone is always popping in when I am in the middle of a row and I always lose count.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm hoping someone has still got this KAL on 'watch' as I have finally got around to considering beginning my Alexandra. I bought some Debbie Bliss Rialto Lace to make the shawl size, but now when I come to look at the pattern properly I see it's best made with fingering weight. Can anyone foresee any problems I might have if I go ahead and use this yarn? I have experience using lace weight. And if it is thought I could use this yarn can anyone suggest the needle size which might be best to tackle it. Many thanks in advance...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I'm hoping someone has still got this KAL on 'watch' as I have finally got around to considering beginning my Alexandra.
> 
> I have it on watch, have just gotten the pattern out again to try it as soon as the teens go back to school next week. I first started it in black but didn't get far, one of my first lace projects.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I'm hoping someone has still got this KAL on 'watch' as I have finally got around to considering beginning my Alexandra. I bought some Debbie Bliss Rialto Lace to make the shawl size, but now when I come to look at the pattern properly I see it's best made with fingering weight. Can anyone foresee any problems I might have if I go ahead and use this yarn? I have experience using lace weight. And if it is thought I could use this yarn can anyone suggest the needle size which might be best to tackle it. Many thanks in advance...


The Alexandra has been knit with lace weight yarn. You could knit a gauge swatch to see how it looks with the needles you choose, and see how it compares with the pattern gauge. You may need more yarn and possibly knit an extra repeat of Chart 3. So much depends on your tension, the size of needles, and on how fine or heavy of a lace weight yarn you want to use.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > I'm hoping someone has still got this KAL on 'watch' as I have finally got around to considering beginning my Alexandra.
> ...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> The Alexandra has been knit with lace weight yarn. You could knit a gauge swatch to see how it looks with the needles you choose, and see how it compares with the pattern gauge. You may need more yarn and possibly knit an extra repeat of Chart 3. So much depends on your tension, the size of needles, and on how fine or heavy of a lace weight yarn you want to use.


Thanks for replying. I will swatch today and maybe even make a start. :-D


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

lifeline said:


> That's great. Maybe we can compare notes as we go along :thumbup:


That would be nice, looking forward to starting it again. Not in black this time. :-D


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> That would be nice, looking forward to starting it again. Not in black this time. :-D


Mmmmm...never knitted with black. The yarn I have is mid-way between royal and navy blue...hope it's not too dark as the night s are drawing in. I am also about to start an Afghan for DS which will be my easy go-to for the inbetween long rows of lace knitting.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Mmmmm...never knitted with black. The yarn I have is mid-way between royal and navy blue...hope it's not too dark as the night s are drawing in. I am also about to start an Afghan for DS which will be my easy go-to for the inbetween long rows of lace knitting.


I am thinking on doing mine in a pale grey, if I have enough of it. know what you mean about the nights closing in. Have to turn the lights in the evenings. I have a couple of cardigans that I am working on that will be my go to. One has a cable up the front and the other is pretty much straight knit.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am thinking on doing mine in a pale grey, if I have enough of it. know what you mean about the nights closing in. Have to turn the lights in the evenings. I have a couple of cardigans that I am working on that will be my go to. One has a cable up the front and the other is pretty much straight knit.


Perhaps you have enough of that pale gray yarn for the shawlette version.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > I'm hoping someone has still got this KAL on 'watch' as I have finally got around to considering beginning my Alexandra.
> ...


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am thinking on doing mine in a pale grey, if I have enough of it. know what you mean about the nights closing in. Have to turn the lights in the evenings. I have a couple of cardigans that I am working on that will be my go to. One has a cable up the front and the other is pretty much straight knit.


Here is a link to a lady on Ravelry that did the shawlette version. She used one skein at 420 yards. I am familiar with her knitting and I would say she knits with an average tension pretty much to average gauge. If that helps.

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/ScottieJill/alexandra-shawl


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Hi there! Dee here, the pattern designer, and I will be happy to keep any eye out in case anyone has any questions. It will be nice to have this KAL resurrected!


Thank you, I thought you would probably be around. Hopefully it will be plain sailing as I have completed a couple of Ashtons and some other lace projects since then. It's just nice to know there is help available still if needed. I plan to start tomorrow...it's the tab bit at the beginning that's got me jittery so I'm going to sit alone at some point tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Here is a link to a lady on Ravelry that did the shawlette version. She used one skein at 420 yards. I am familiar with her knitting and I would say she knits with an average tension pretty much to average gauge. If that helps.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/ScottieJill/alexandra-shawl


That looks really pretty...nice colour :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Here is a link to a lady on Ravelry that did the shawlette version. She used one skein at 420 yards. I am familiar with her knitting and I would say she knits with an average tension pretty much to average gauge. If that helps.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/ScottieJill/alexandra-shawl


Thanks Yes it does help.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I made a start on my Alex on Thursday evening...I did not like doing the garter tab. I got the garter tab looking pretty much how I was happy with it, did a couple of rows and THEN manage to pull the whole lot off the needle   SOOOO I started again...had to do the garter tab AGAIN. Anyway I am now about to start row 29 of the first chart and it's looking pretty good :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I am settling in to enjoying it.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I made a start on my Alex on Thursday evening...I did not like doing the garter tab. I got the garter tab looking pretty much how I was happy with it, did a couple of rows and THEN manage to pull the whole lot off the needle   SOOOO I started again...had to do the garter tab AGAIN. Anyway I am now about to start row 29 of the first chart and it's looking pretty good :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I am settling in to enjoying it.


Oh the frustration of having it dump off the needles. I know first hand about that. I use lifelines all the time now. I use them especially on these shawls. I learned the hard way. Sometimes my count was off, sometimes I dumped stitches off (never knit with your cat on your lap. LOL) and I've put down my work without making any notes and then forgot where I was (thank you chemo brain! ha ha). So I am a huge fan of lifelines.

You're well on your way and I, for one, can't wait to see it.

Anita


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

aknitter said:


> Oh the frustration of having it dump off the needles. I know first hand about that. I use lifelines all the time now. I use them especially on these shawls. I learned the hard way. Sometimes my count was off, sometimes I dumped stitches off (never knit with your cat on your lap. LOL) and I've put down my work without making any notes and then forgot where I was (thank you chemo brain! ha ha). So I am a huge fan of lifelines.
> 
> You're well on your way and I, for one, can't wait to see it.
> 
> Anita


I am a big fan of life lines too (that's my name), but I hadn't done enough to put a lifeline in at that point. I now have two lifelines in...had to laugh, I am using a stitch marker to mark the center stitch, forgot to take it off when placing a lifeline  So there it was dangling from the lifeline when I knitted the next row


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I made a start on my Alex on Thursday evening...I did not like doing the garter tab. I got the garter tab looking pretty much how I was happy with it, did a couple of rows and THEN manage to pull the whole lot off the needle   SOOOO I started again...had to do the garter tab AGAIN. Anyway I am now about to start row 29 of the first chart and it's looking pretty good :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I am settling in to enjoying it.


I had to start mine over a few times too, only because I was watching mtogp.  :roll: I have restarted but am only on row 15.Had to go pick apples today, just got back. I think I will enjoy this one when I have quiet time.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I made a start on my Alex on Thursday evening...I did not like doing the garter tab. I got the garter tab looking pretty much how I was happy with it, did a couple of rows and THEN manage to pull the whole lot off the needle   SOOOO I started again...had to do the garter tab AGAIN. Anyway I am now about to start row 29 of the first chart and it's looking pretty good :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I am settling in to enjoying it.


I have the same problem with the garter tab - knit and rip out about 2 - 3 times before I'm happy with it. I've found that crocheting a chain (provisional cast on). I then knit the number of needed rows. To pick up the last two or three stitches, depending on how wide the tab is, I slowly remove the crocheted chain and put the needle in the loops as I go along. There is an excellent video on it on YouTube:

http://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=garter%20tab%20provisional%20cast%20on&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CCkQtwIwAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DzNUvivtI1Ck&ei=7oUjUs3_KIa6iwL54YGoAg&usg=AFQjCNHVf9gzk27JvKcKJtbK-6kBGGaSBQ


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> I have the same problem with the garter tab - knit and rip out about 2 - 3 times before I'm happy with it. I've found that crocheting a chain (provisional cast on). I then knit the number of needed rows. To pick up the last two or three stitches, depending on how wide the tab is, I slowly remove the crocheted chain and put the needle in the loops as I go along. There is an excellent video on it on YouTube:
> 
> http://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=garter%20tab%20provisional%20cast%20on&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CCkQtwIwAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DzNUvivtI1Ck&ei=7oUjUs3_KIa6iwL54YGoAg&usg=AFQjCNHVf9gzk27JvKcKJtbK-6kBGGaSBQ


I love this cast on. I think I will give it a try on my next Dee shawl. Thank you for showing it to us!

Anita


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

aknitter said:


> I love this cast on. I think I will give it a try on my next Dee shawl. Thank you for showing it to us!
> 
> Anita


You are soooo welcome!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

****Help**** I have completed chart 2 of the shawl size and have counted my stitches...I have 171 :? It says at the top of the chart I should have 137...I have looked at my knitting, counted, read my knitting and everything else I can think of...it looks correct BUT the count is still way out!!!! What could I have done wrong? I am going to count again then put it down and look at it again tomorrow.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Okay....I recounted and my DD counted and guess what...we both got 137!!!!How did that happen???? That will teach me to knit lace and count stitches after a glass of rum and coke :-D I have put the fruit to soak for my Christmas cake and had some rum left over...so drank it!!! Not to be done again!!!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

That just proves you shouldn't panic until the light of day!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

EqLady said:


> That just proves you shouldn't panic until the light of day!


I know...but my count was way off...I got 171 stitches at one point...how bad is that!!!!!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

It's very easy to do; glad you actually had the right number.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

EqLady said:


> It's very easy to do; glad you actually had the right number.


Me too.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I am planning on putting beads on my Alexandra. Has anyone placed beads on their's? I am wondering where you might suggest putting them. In the past when placing beads I have made the item once with out beads so I get a good idea as to where I feel they would be best placed for the second time around. Any suggestions? I was thinking of chart 6 before/after YO that come at the beginning/end of a series of decreases starting row 7 and ending row 25.


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> OOO...I am a bit happy...
> But don thave a good camera that I can connect easily to comp...sorry.


Gorgeous!!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I am planning on putting beads on my Alexandra. Has anyone placed beads on their's? I am wondering where you might suggest putting them. In the past when placing beads I have made the item once with out beads so I get a good idea as to where I feel they would be best placed for the second time around. Any suggestions? I was thinking of chart 6 before/after YO that come at the beginning/end of a series of decreases starting row 7 and ending row 25.


I am not a beader myself, but here is the Ravelry search results of the people that put beads on Alexandra. Maybe that will help a bit?

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/alexandra-shawl/people?status=&group=&photoless=0&search=beads


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Okay....I recounted and my DD counted and guess what...we both got 137!!!!How did that happen???? That will teach me to knit lace and count stitches after a glass of rum and coke :-D I have put the fruit to soak for my Christmas cake and had some rum left over...so drank it!!! Not to be done again!!!


Sorry, I just read this.... I'm glad you figured it out! Yeah, the rum and coke was probably the culprit. Yum.. that was always one of my favorite drinks... with a nice dark Jamaican rum. :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

thegrape said:


> Finally finished! I used Cascade Heritage Silk, color is Snow on #5 needles. I used approx 600 yds. The shawl is a gift for my mother. I hope she enjoys wearing it as much as I enjoyed making it. Thank you Dee for an awesome experience!


I have been looking at pictures of Alex's placed early on and found this...beautiful. It has given me a clear idea of where I want to place beads on mine. Thank you.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Sorry, I just read this.... I'm glad you figured it out! Yeah, the rum and coke was probably the culprit. Yum.. that was always one of my favorite drinks... with a nice dark Jamaican rum. :thumbup:


It is rather good isn't it (the rum, that is!)

Thanks for your thoughts on asking on Ravelry about bead placing. I did have a quick look, but am not good at knowing what to do on there. I use it more as a pattern search and store! Anyway I decided to look at pictures posted of KP completed shawls and found the one I commented on above (on page 4). It has gien me a good idea what I want to do now...infact it's so clear even DH could see where they can go and agreed with my choice :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Okay! I have a big 'ask'. I am about to complete row 17 of chart 4 of my Alexandra. Row 17 looks like it's the same as row 23 which is the last RS row of chart 4. Now, here comes my query...It's looking like I might be a wee bit short of yarn to complete the whole of Alex, so I was wondering would chart 5 and 6 work out if I stopped chart 4 after row 18? I thought it would mean I don't do 10 pattern repeats in chart 5...maybe only 9. I have been trying to work out with maths but I cannot get my head around it. Help!!! Am I way off the mark. I so want to do the whole of charts 5 and 6 so I get the full effect of the edging.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Okay! I have a big 'ask'. I am about to complete row 17 of chart 4 of my Alexandra. Row 17 looks like it's the same as row 23 which is the last RS row of chart 4. Now, here comes my query...It's looking like I might be a wee bit short of yarn to complete the whole of Alex, so I was wondering would chart 5 and 6 work out if I stopped chart 4 after row 18? I thought it would mean I don't do 10 pattern repeats in chart 5...maybe only 9. I have been trying to work out with maths but I cannot get my head around it. Help!!! Am I way off the mark. I so want to do the whole of charts 5 and 6 so I get the full effect of the edging.


Hi. I'm afraid that you just can't stop on Row 17 and go on to the next chart... it won't line up. You have to find a way to add 6 stitches on each side, and that would be a lot to add all at once without impacting the shape. I would just weigh your yarn carefully as you are working the last chart and work a few less rows at the end, making sure you have enough yarn for 2 rows left when you bind off, since the lace bind off eats up a lot of yarn. If you leave off 4 rows, that really won't make a huge difference...you'll still have scallops, they just won't be quite as big.

You could also work Chart 3 only 1x... that would require some frogging, but I think your best option is to append the last chart.

Good luck!


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

EqLady said:


> Beautiful work and I love the color!


 :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Hi. I'm afraid that you just can't stop on Row 17 and go on to the next chart... it won't line up. You have to find a way to add 6 stitches on each side, and that would be a lot to add all at once without impacting the shape. I would just weigh your yarn carefully as you are working the last chart and work a few less rows at the end, making sure you have enough yarn for 2 rows left when you bind off, since the lace bind off eats up a lot of yarn. If you leave off 4 rows, that really won't make a huge difference...you'll still have scallops, they just won't be quite as big.
> 
> You could also work Chart 3 only 1x... that would require some frogging, but I think your best option is to append the last chart.
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you for your reply. I will keep going then and see how far I get.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

AlderRose said:


> No matter how addicted I am to making these lace shawls, there is one distraction that I thoroughly enjoy. My DD and 8 yr old GD have been really sick with a nasty virus. Our SIL has been bringing our 2 year old GD to keep me company so Momma and Sissy can sleep while he is at work. Here's our latest project.


She is precious. I love the playhouse. Wish I'd had one when son was small..he'd have had a ball in it! Your darling will too.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

It's beautiful..your mom will be so pleased. It shows your love.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Finally finished. Alex is blocking. I will try and get some pictures later.


----------

